# Windows 7 Build 7600 BSOD



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

I am having the same issue but i will provide the the Zip for analysis. Thank you in advance for your help . Using Windows 7 x64 Ultimate OEM. Custom Built PC 

Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H Motherboard
4GB DDR2800 Ram
2 SATA2 HD (1 150GB, 1 80GB) 1 ATA HD 60GB
Nvidia Geforce 8600GT 512MB GDDR3
Onboard Sound
600W PSU coolmaster

Notes about my issue its also with Dragon Age: Origins and here is the Included Mini Dump:


```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Chad\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03064000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a1e50
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 01:15:03.375 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:25:53.250
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa00030de3a2, d, 8, fffffa00030de3a2}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa00030de3a2, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000d, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa00030de3a2, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa00030de3a2 

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800575b960 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800575b960)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8800575bb18 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8800575bb18
rdx=ffffff7ffdb79850 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa00030de3a2 rsp=fffff8800575baf0 rbp=fffff78000000320
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000167f170
r11=fffff8800575bb18 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030d5469 to fffff800030d5f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0575b818 fffff800`030d5469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`030de3a2 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0575b820 fffff800`030d40e0 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0554e93b : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0575b960 fffffa00`030de3a2 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0575baf0 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 00007e00`00040001 : 0xfffffa00`030de3a2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`030d40e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: DA:Origins BSOD =/*

Well Hmmm .. can't edit my post to update info so i will post more about it here. Ok my Brother has an a Almost Identical PC to mine only Difference is CPU speed and Video card and he doesn't experience a crash or BSOD. Now i can Load the game and even play for a short period of time before the crash. other than that im at a loss. Also this is the only game that BSOD's for me all other games work fine.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

was my post moved by a mod?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes.... I moved your 2 posts from the other OPs thread & created this one for you.

The bugcheck on that dump = *0xd1*, probable cause = NT Kernel - it is not the cause.

Rerun the kernel dump through windbg and when the !analyze appears, paste these commands into the *kd>* line - the whole line at once -


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
         !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
[/FONT]
```
Paste the output into a code box like before.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Chad\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03064000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032a1e50
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 01:15:03.375 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:25:53.250
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa00030de3a2, d, 8, fffffa00030de3a2}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa00030de3a2, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000d, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa00030de3a2, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa00030de3a2 

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800575b960 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800575b960)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8800575bb18 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8800575bb18
rdx=ffffff7ffdb79850 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa00030de3a2 rsp=fffff8800575baf0 rbp=fffff78000000320
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000000000167f170
r11=fffff8800575bb18 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030d5469 to fffff800030d5f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffffa00`030de3a2 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0575b818 fffff800`030d5469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`030de3a2 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0575b820 fffff800`030d40e0 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0554e93b : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0575b960 fffffa00`030de3a2 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0575baf0 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 00007e00`00040001 : 0xfffffa00`030de3a2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`030d40e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0575b818 fffff800`030d5469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`030de3a2 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0575b820 fffff800`030d40e0 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0554e93b : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0575b960 fffffa00`030de3a2 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0575b960)
fffff880`0575baf0 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0324ee80 00000000`00002626 00009200`a028d120 00007e00`00040001 : 0xfffffa00`030de3a2
rax=fffff8800575b920 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa00030de3a2 rsi=fffff8000324ee80 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800030d5f00 rsp=fffff8800575b818 rbp=fffff8800575b9e0
 r8=000000000000000d  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffffa00030de3a2
r11=fffff6fb7e8000c0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff8800575bc20
r14=000000000167f170 r15=0000000074c32450
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030d5f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`0575b820=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0575b818 fffff800`030d5469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0575b820 fffff800`030d40e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0575b960 fffffa00`030de3a2 nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0575baf0 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa00`030de3a2
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc7000 fffff800`00bd1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0301b000 fffff800`03064000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`03064000 fffff800`03641000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c20000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c20000 fffff880`00c34000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c34000 fffff880`00c92000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c92000 fffff880`00d52000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d52000 fffff880`00df6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`00e2f000 fffff880`00e49000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00e49000 fffff880`00ea0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00ea0000 fffff880`00ea9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ec0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ef3000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ef3000 fffff880`00f08000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f32000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f7e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f92000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f9dae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00ffc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01063000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01063000 fffff880`01073000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`0108d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0108d000 fffff880`01117000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0115c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0115c000 fffff880`01176000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01176000 fffff880`01197000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011ed000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011ed000 fffff880`011f8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01214000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01226000 fffff880`013c9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013e3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013fe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01450000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01480000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01480000 fffff880`01488000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`01488000 fffff880`014bd000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`014bd000 fffff880`014da000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0154e000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`0155f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`01569000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01569000 fffff880`015b5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015ef000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`0169f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016a0000 fffff880`01792000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01792000 fffff880`017f2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fb000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a14000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a14000 fffff880`01a25000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a25000 fffff880`01a43000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a43000 fffff880`01a50000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a50000 fffff880`01a59000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01a59000 fffff880`01a6a000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01a6a000 fffff880`01a73000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a73000 fffff880`01a99000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01a99000 fffff880`01aa8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01aad000 fffff880`01b0f000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01b0f000 fffff880`01b32000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01b32000 fffff880`01b4c000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01b4c000 fffff880`01b54000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b99000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01b99000 fffff880`01ba2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01ba9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01ba9000 fffff880`01bb7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bb7000 fffff880`01bdc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01bdc000 fffff880`01bec000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bec000 fffff880`01bf5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c55000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c58000 fffff880`03ca9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ca9000 fffff880`03cb5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03cb5000 fffff880`03cc0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03cc0000 fffff880`03ccf000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03d52000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d70000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03d81000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d81000 fffff880`03d9d000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03dc3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03dda000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03dda000 fffff880`03dfe000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e0c000 fffff880`03e29000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03e29000 fffff880`03e47000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e47000 fffff880`03e66000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`03e66000 fffff880`03e87000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03e96000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e96000 fffff880`03ea6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03eae000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ebd000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`03ebd000 fffff880`03ed3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03edf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03edf000 fffff880`03ee6680   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Tue Jan 09 11:50:11 2007 (45A3C7C3)
fffff880`03ee7000 fffff880`03ee8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03f3f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03f3f000 fffff880`03f50000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03f50000 fffff880`03f5b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`03f5b000 fffff880`03f7f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03fbd000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03fbd000 fffff880`03ffc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04422000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04422000 fffff880`0442c000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`0442c000 fffff880`04461000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`04461000 fffff880`04474000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0447b000 fffff880`04487000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04487000 fffff880`044a4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`044a4000 fffff880`044b2000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`044cb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`044cb000 fffff880`044d3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`044d4000 fffff880`044e2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`044e4000 fffff880`04527000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`04539000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04539000 fffff880`04593000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04593000 fffff880`045a8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045e5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`045f3000 fffff880`045f9900   RimUsb_AMD64 RimUsb_AMD64.sys Thu Oct 05 17:18:29 2006 (452576A5)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a09000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`04a0b000 fffff880`04a16000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04a19000 fffff880`054dca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`054dd000 fffff880`054de180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`054df000 fffff880`055d3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`055d3000 fffff880`055de000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`055de000 fffff880`055f9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06001f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06006000 fffff880`061e8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`061e9000 fffff880`061ee200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`061ef000 fffff880`061fd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0661e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`06636000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06636000 fffff880`06662000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06662000 fffff880`066af000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`066ba000 fffff880`066f4000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`066f4000 fffff880`06709000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06709000 fffff880`06721000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06721000 fffff880`067e9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0682d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0682d000 fffff880`0683f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0683f000 fffff880`06884000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`068b0000 fffff880`068d3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`068d3000 fffff880`068eb000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`068eb000 fffff880`0691f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`0691f000 fffff880`069c5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`069c5000 fffff880`069e4000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`069e4000 fffff880`069ef000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08ab8000 fffff880`08b21000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`08b21000 fffff880`08bb9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`08bb9000 fffff880`08bd6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00860000 fffff960`008c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08a47000 fffff880`08ab8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`061fd000 fffff880`061ff000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04474000 fffff880`0447b000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b0f000 fffff880`01b1d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b1d000 fffff880`01b27000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b27000 fffff880`01b5c000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b5c000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`011a0000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03fbd000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e49000 fffff880`00ea0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`068d3000 fffff880`068eb000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`0108d000 fffff880`01117000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ebd000 fffff880`03ed3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01488000 fffff880`014bd000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03dda000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011ed000 fffff880`011f8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a09000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`01b32000 fffff880`01b4c000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01a50000 fffff880`01a59000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d81000 fffff880`03d9d000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01a59000 fffff880`01a6a000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011ed000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f32000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01480000 fffff880`01488000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00860000 fffff960`008c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01ba9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03d81000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0661e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`08bb9000 fffff880`08bd6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b99000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c92000 fffff880`00d52000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01480000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c34000 fffff880`00c92000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0154e000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03e96000 fffff880`03ea6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`061ef000 fffff880`061fd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03d52000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d70000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cc0000 fffff880`03ccf000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01450000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04422000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0442c000 fffff880`04461000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`04422000 fffff880`0442c000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`04461000 fffff880`04474000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0447b000 fffff880`04487000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`054df000 fffff880`055d3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f92000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f7e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`01569000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`03f50000 fffff880`03f5b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`0301b000 fffff800`03064000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03f5b000 fffff880`03f7f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`044cb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`044cb000 fffff880`044d3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`044a4000 fffff880`044b2000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06721000 fffff880`067e9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fb000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03e29000 fffff880`03e47000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c55000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044d4000 fffff880`044e2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc7000 fffff800`00bd1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`044e4000 fffff880`04527000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013e3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`061e9000 fffff880`061ee200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03e47000 fffff880`03e66000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`066f4000 fffff880`06709000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e66000 fffff880`03e87000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`01b0f000 fffff880`01b32000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c20000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ebd000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03e96000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`0108d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`06636000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`068eb000 fffff880`0691f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`06636000 fffff880`06662000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06662000 fffff880`066af000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`068b0000 fffff880`068d3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a14000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00ffc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03cb5000 fffff880`03cc0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`0169f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016a0000 fffff880`01792000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03edf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04593000 fffff880`045a8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01a99000 fffff880`01aa8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0115c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01792000 fffff880`017f2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0683f000 fffff880`06884000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01a14000 fffff880`01a25000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ca9000 fffff880`03cb5000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03064000 fffff800`03641000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01226000 fffff880`013c9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01b99000 fffff880`01ba2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`054dd000 fffff880`054de180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a19000 fffff880`054dca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01a73000 fffff880`01a99000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03e0c000 fffff880`03e29000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00ef3000 fffff880`00f08000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ef3000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01063000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01063000 fffff880`01073000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`0155f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0691f000 fffff880`069c5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045e5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c20000 fffff880`00c34000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01b4c000 fffff880`01b54000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f9dae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`03dda000 fffff880`03dfe000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`055de000 fffff880`055f9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01176000 fffff880`01197000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`00e2f000 fffff880`00e49000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c58000 fffff880`03ca9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04a0b000 fffff880`04a16000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01bec000 fffff880`01bf5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015ef000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03edf000 fffff880`03ee6680   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Tue Jan 09 11:50:11 2007 (45A3C7C3)
fffff880`045f3000 fffff880`045f9900   RimUsb_AMD64 RimUsb_AMD64.sys Thu Oct 05 17:18:29 2006 (452576A5)
fffff880`066ba000 fffff880`066f4000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03eae000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`069c5000 fffff880`069e4000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`06709000 fffff880`06721000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03fbd000 fffff880`03ffc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06006000 fffff880`061e8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`0115c000 fffff880`01176000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`069e4000 fffff880`069ef000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`014bd000 fffff880`014da000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08b21000 fffff880`08bb9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`08ab8000 fffff880`08b21000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0682d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01aad000 fffff880`01b0f000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`03ee7000 fffff880`03ee8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0682d000 fffff880`0683f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01a43000 fffff880`01a50000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a25000 fffff880`01a43000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01214000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03dc3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`04539000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04487000 fffff880`044a4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06001f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03f3f000 fffff880`03f50000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04539000 fffff880`04593000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055d3000 fffff880`055de000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03f3f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ec0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01ba9000 fffff880`01bb7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bb7000 fffff880`01bdc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01569000 fffff880`015b5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013fe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01bdc000 fffff880`01bec000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d52000 fffff880`00df6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01a6a000 fffff880`01a73000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00ea0000 fffff880`00ea9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08a47000 fffff880`08ab8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`061fd000 fffff880`061ff000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04474000 fffff880`0447b000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b0f000 fffff880`01b1d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b1d000 fffff880`01b27000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b27000 fffff880`01b5c000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b5c000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`011a0000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa00`030de3a2 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000008 fffffa00`030de3a2
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is in the USB?

I see a driver from Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 - how old is this program installation?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

These drivers need to be updated - 

```
AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A) - ATI
ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD) -  ACHI - Advanced Host Controller Interface driver
RimUsb_AMD64.sys Thu Oct 05 17:18:29 2006 (452576A5) - Blackberry
```
The Blackberry is a good candidate for the BSOD, but not mentioned by name in teh dumps,

Update those and see if BSODs subside.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Well only Devices installed to the USB is my Blackberry cable and my Logitech Force 3D Pro Flight Stick. I will give those Programs a Shot and get back to you. Thank for all your help as of yet.

Chad

Also note The only Time the BSOD happen is while playing the game so it should be apparent real quick if this fixed the issue.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

AtiPcie.sys and ahcix64s.sys i take these are Mainly Motherboard drivers. As far as i can Tell From ATI/AMD as well as Gigabyte all drivers on the system are up-to-date. and i had updated the most resent USB drivers for my Blackberry and that didn't change anything i Could try and Remove the Blackberry Software all together.

only Drivers for Chipset AMD690G are 

ATI Catalyst™ Legacy Display Driver for Windows Vista 64-bit - Motherboard/IGP Drivers
9.11	11/16/2009

But they are Vista not Windows 7


Unless windows 7 and Vista Drivers are Reverse Compatible

Also Could the atipcix be a placeholder for the Integrated ATI™ Radeon™ X1250-based graphics Which is Disabled in the Bios?

ahcix64s.sys is that my SATA Driver if so i Have yet to find a Windows 7 Driver for said device other than the Driver that was Provided for Vista.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Well That wasn't a success it seems that the Drivers installed are as up-to-date as possible as they are the most resent for vista and my MB company has only provided the latest vista.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Updated !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck

after removing Blackberry Software and updating what devices i could.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03054000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03291e50
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 12:19:11.620 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:02:42.510
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffff8fe030b99e3, 2, 8, fffff8fe030b99e3}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8fe030b99e3, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8fe030b99e3, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff8fe030b99e3 Paged pool

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff8fe`030b99e3 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800c848860 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800c848860)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000005 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8006108b60
rdx=fffff800032fc900 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8fe030b99e3 rsp=fffff8800c8489f0 rbp=fffff880009e6180
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000016 r10=fffffa8006108b30
r11=0000000e60b1e890 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
fffff8fe`030b99e3 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030c5469 to fffff800030c5f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffff8fe`030b99e3 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0c848718 fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff8fe`030b99e3 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c848720 fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`05b68101 fffffa80`06108b60 fffff8a0`02e98b50 fffff800`03111793 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0c848860 fffff8fe`030b99e3 : fffffa80`06108b60 fffff880`009e6180 fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0c8489f0 fffffa80`06108b60 : fffff880`009e6180 fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8fe`030b99e3
fffff880`0c8489f8 fffff880`009e6180 : fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 : 0xfffffa80`06108b60
fffff880`0c848a00 fffff880`0c848ac0 : fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`009e6180
fffff880`0c848a08 fffff8a0`0f934401 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06108b60 : 0xfffff880`0c848ac0
fffff880`0c848a10 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06108b60 000000b5`d0a59a05 : 0xfffff8a0`0f934401


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`030c40e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0c848718 fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff8fe`030b99e3 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c848720 fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`05b68101 fffffa80`06108b60 fffff8a0`02e98b50 fffff800`03111793 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0c848860 fffff8fe`030b99e3 : fffffa80`06108b60 fffff880`009e6180 fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0c848860)
fffff880`0c8489f0 fffffa80`06108b60 : fffff880`009e6180 fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8fe`030b99e3
fffff880`0c8489f8 fffff880`009e6180 : fffff880`0c848ac0 fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 : 0xfffffa80`06108b60
fffff880`0c848a00 fffff880`0c848ac0 : fffff8a0`0f934401 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`009e6180
fffff880`0c848a08 fffff8a0`0f934401 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06108b60 : 0xfffff880`0c848ac0
fffff880`0c848a10 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`033d9226 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06108b60 000000b5`d0a59a05 : 0xfffff8a0`0f934401
rax=fffff8800c848820 rbx=fffffa8006108b60 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff8fe030b99e3 rsi=fffff8800c848ac0 rdi=0000000000000016
rip=fffff800030c5f00 rsp=fffff8800c848718 rbp=fffff8800c8488e0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff8fe030b99e3
r11=fffff6fb7e3f80c0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000016 r15=0000000000000006
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030c5f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0c848720=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0c848718 fffff800`030c5469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c848720 fffff800`030c40e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0c848860 fffff8fe`030b99e3 nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0c8489f0 fffffa80`06108b60 0xfffff8fe`030b99e3
fffff880`0c8489f8 fffff880`009e6180 0xfffffa80`06108b60
fffff880`0c848a00 fffff880`0c848ac0 0xfffff880`009e6180
fffff880`0c848a08 fffff8a0`0f934401 0xfffff880`0c848ac0
fffff880`0c848a10 00000000`00000000 0xfffff8a0`0f934401
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0300b000 fffff800`03054000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`03054000 fffff800`03631000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c35000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`00c4b000 fffff880`00c58000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c58000 fffff880`00c6c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00cca000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cca000 fffff880`00d8a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00dd6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00dd6000 fffff880`00df0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00ecc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecc000 fffff880`00edb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00f32000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f3b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f45000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f52000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f52000 fffff880`00f85000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f9a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fc4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fd8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe3ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`01071000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01078000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01078000 fffff880`01088000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01088000 fffff880`010a2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010ab000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`01135000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`0117a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`01195000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01195000 fffff880`011af000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011f0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0124d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01258000 fffff880`013fb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01492000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014a6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`01507000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01507000 fffff880`01521000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01521000 fffff880`01594000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01594000 fffff880`015a5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015af000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015af000 fffff880`015fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01618000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01618000 fffff880`0162a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01635000 fffff880`01727000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01727000 fffff880`01787000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01787000 fffff880`017b2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`017b2000 fffff880`017fc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a78000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01a78000 fffff880`01a95000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01a95000 fffff880`01aca000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01ad8000 fffff880`01b02000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01b02000 fffff880`01b0b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01b0b000 fffff880`01b12000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01b12000 fffff880`01b20000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b20000 fffff880`01b45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01b45000 fffff880`01b55000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01b55000 fffff880`01b5e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b5e000 fffff880`01b67000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b67000 fffff880`01b70000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b7b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01b8c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01b8c000 fffff880`01baa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01baa000 fffff880`01bb7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01bb7000 fffff880`01bc0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01bc0000 fffff880`01bd1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01bd1000 fffff880`01bda000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01bda000 fffff880`01c00000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c0e000 fffff880`03c17000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`03c1c000 fffff880`03c6d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c6d000 fffff880`03c79000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03c79000 fffff880`03c84000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03c84000 fffff880`03c93000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03c93000 fffff880`03d16000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d16000 fffff880`03d34000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d34000 fffff880`03d45000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d45000 fffff880`03d61000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03d61000 fffff880`03d87000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03d87000 fffff880`03d9e000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d9e000 fffff880`03de4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03de4000 fffff880`03dfd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e2d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e39000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e43000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03ead000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb8000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03edc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03edc000 fffff880`03f1a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f59000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03f59000 fffff880`03f65000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f65000 fffff880`03f82000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03f82000 fffff880`03fa0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fbf000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fe0000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`03fe0000 fffff880`03fef000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fef000 fffff880`03fff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04213000 fffff880`04242000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04242000 fffff880`0425d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`0427e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0427e000 fffff880`04298000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04298000 fffff880`042a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`042ab000 fffff880`042b6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`042b6000 fffff880`042c5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`042c5000 fffff880`042c6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`0430a000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`0431c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04376000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04376000 fffff880`0438b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0438b000 fffff880`043c8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`043c8000 fffff880`043ea000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043f8000 fffff880`04400000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a24000 fffff880`04a32000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04a33000 fffff880`054f6a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`054f7000 fffff880`054f8180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`054f9000 fffff880`055ed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`055ed000 fffff880`055f8000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06014000 fffff880`061f6900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`061fc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`061fd000 fffff880`061fef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0842c000 fffff880`08479000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`08480000 fffff880`084ba000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`084ba000 fffff880`084cf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`084cf000 fffff880`084e7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`084e7000 fffff880`085af000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`085af000 fffff880`085cd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`085cd000 fffff880`085e5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`0881f000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`0881f000 fffff880`0882a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0882a000 fffff880`08857000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`088c8000 fffff880`088da000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`088e7000 fffff880`0890a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0890a000 fffff880`08922000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`08922000 fffff880`08956000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`08956000 fffff880`089fc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b898000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0b8f3000 fffff880`0b938000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`0b938000 fffff880`0b955000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0b955000 fffff880`0b9be000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`042a3000 fffff880`042ab000   RimSerial_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03e08000 fffff880`03e17000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e08000   RootMdm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`06013000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08857000 fffff880`088c8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`06013000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a78000 fffff880`01a86000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01a90000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a90000 fffff880`01ac5000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ac5000 fffff880`01ad8000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04298000 fffff880`042a3000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010af000 fffff880`011c1000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03edc000 fffff880`03f1a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00f32000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0890a000 fffff880`08922000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`010ab000 fffff880`01135000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e2d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c35000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03d87000 fffff880`03d9e000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03c0e000 fffff880`03c17000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`00dd6000 fffff880`00df0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01bb7000 fffff880`01bc0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d45000 fffff880`03d61000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01bc0000 fffff880`01bd1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010ab000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fc4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01492000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01b0b000 fffff880`01b12000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d34000 fffff880`03d45000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`085af000 fffff880`085cd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0b938000 fffff880`0b955000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01ad8000 fffff880`01b02000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cca000 fffff880`00d8a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00cca000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01521000 fffff880`01594000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03fef000 fffff880`03fff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c93000 fffff880`03d16000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d16000 fffff880`03d34000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03c84000 fffff880`03c93000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043c8000 fffff880`043ea000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01a95000 fffff880`01aca000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e43000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`054f9000 fffff880`055ed000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d9e000 fffff880`03de4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fd8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00dd6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015af000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017b2000 fffff880`017fc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb8000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`0300b000 fffff800`03054000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03edc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03de4000 fffff880`03dfd000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04298000 fffff880`042a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`084e7000 fffff880`085af000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03f82000 fffff880`03fa0000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`042b6000 fffff880`042c5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a24000 fffff880`04a32000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`0430a000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01507000 fffff880`01521000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01787000 fffff880`017b2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`061fc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fbf000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`084ba000 fffff880`084cf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fe0000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c4b000 fffff880`00c58000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03fe0000 fffff880`03fef000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01088000 fffff880`010a2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`085cd000 fffff880`085e5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08922000 fffff880`08956000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0842c000 fffff880`08479000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`088e7000 fffff880`0890a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b7b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f45000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`01507000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03c79000 fffff880`03c84000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01618000 fffff880`0162a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01635000 fffff880`01727000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e39000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04213000 fffff880`04242000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04376000 fffff880`0438b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`0117a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01727000 fffff880`01787000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0b8f3000 fffff880`0b938000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01b7b000 fffff880`01b8c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c6d000 fffff880`03c79000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03054000 fffff800`03631000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01258000 fffff880`013fb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01b02000 fffff880`01b0b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`054f7000 fffff880`054f8180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a33000 fffff880`054f6a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01bda000 fffff880`01c00000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03f65000 fffff880`03f82000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f9a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f52000 fffff880`00f85000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01078000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01078000 fffff880`01088000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01594000 fffff880`015a5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08956000 fffff880`089fc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0438b000 fffff880`043c8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c58000 fffff880`00c6c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`043f8000 fffff880`04400000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe3ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04242000 fffff880`0425d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`0427e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0427e000 fffff880`04298000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c1c000 fffff880`03c6d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`042ab000 fffff880`042b6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01b55000 fffff880`01b5e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b5e000 fffff880`01b67000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b67000 fffff880`01b70000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`08480000 fffff880`084ba000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`0881f000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`084cf000 fffff880`084e7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f59000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06014000 fffff880`061f6900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`01195000 fffff880`011af000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011f0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0881f000 fffff880`0882a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03f59000 fffff880`03f65000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0124d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01610000 fffff880`01618000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b898000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0b955000 fffff880`0b9be000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0882a000 fffff880`08857000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a78000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`042c5000 fffff880`042c6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`088c8000 fffff880`088da000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01baa000 fffff880`01bb7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01b8c000 fffff880`01baa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014a6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d61000 fffff880`03d87000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`0431c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01a78000 fffff880`01a95000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`061fd000 fffff880`061fef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03ead000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0431c000 fffff880`04376000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055ed000 fffff880`055f8000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f52000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01b12000 fffff880`01b20000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b20000 fffff880`01b45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01610000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`01071000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`015af000 fffff880`015fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`01195000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01b45000 fffff880`01b55000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00ecc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecc000 fffff880`00edb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01bd1000 fffff880`01bda000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f3b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`042a3000 fffff880`042ab000   RimSerial_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03e08000 fffff880`03e17000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e08000   RootMdm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`06013000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08857000 fffff880`088c8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0600c000 fffff880`06013000   RimUsb_AMD64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a78000 fffff880`01a86000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01a90000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a90000 fffff880`01ac5000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ac5000 fffff880`01ad8000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04298000 fffff880`042a3000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010af000 fffff880`011c1000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff8fe`030b99e3 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff8fe`030b99e3
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Alcohol 120 is no longer functioning on my system. and i can't validate the uninstall.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Used Autoruns to Remove any References to Blackberry and Alcohol 120%


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

After Removing Said programs and any reference to them. I'm still experiencing the Same BSOD granted its cycles thru the standard .sys files which seem to have no bearing on the BSOD itself as they are just spat out at random. to refresh Alcohol 120% and its Virtual SCSI driver are removed,Blackberry Desktop and Theme mod software as well as the USB and Modem Drivers are removed, and other non existent .dll references(file not found entries in Autoruns) .

any other Suggestions?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Updated Crash Dump after removal of said Programs:




```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0301a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03257e50
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 13:25:41.721 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:05:09.612
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff9ffc2d5a470, 0, fffff960001a150f, 5}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff9ffc2d5a470, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff960001a150f, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff9ffc2d5a470 

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b
fffff960`001a150f 0fb708          movzx   ecx,word ptr [rax]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc5e0

MODULE_NAME: win32k

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff960000f0000 win32k

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880075779d0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880075779d0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff9ffc2d5a470 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88007577b20
rdx=fffff900c0225f68 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff960001a150f rsp=fffff88007577b60 rbp=fffff88007577ca0
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=000000000000194f r10=fffff9ffc2d5a470
r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+0x4b:
fffff960`001a150f 0fb708          movzx   ecx,word ptr [rax] ds:fffff9ff`c2d5a470=????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003109b91 to fffff8000308bf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07577868 fffff800`03109b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff9ff`c2d5a470 00000000`00000000 fffff880`075779d0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07577870 fffff800`03089fee : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07577a00 fffff880`07577a50 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`075779d0 fffff960`001a150f : ffffffff`e104194f fffff880`07577ca0 fffff880`07577bc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`07577b60 fffff960`0014a622 : fffff880`07577bc0 ffffffff`e104194f ffffffff`e104194f 00000000`00000000 : win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+0x4b
fffff880`07577ba0 fffff960`00176656 : ffffffff`e104194f 00000000`00000001 00000000`0205004d 00000000`03b5f928 : win32k!bDeleteRegion+0x1a
fffff880`07577bf0 fffff800`0308b153 : fffffa80`064b6530 00000000`00000030 fffff880`07577a50 fffffa80`00000002 : win32k!NtGdiDeleteObjectApp+0x10e
fffff880`07577c20 000007fe`fe91118a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`03b5f858 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`fe91118a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b
fffff960`001a150f 0fb708          movzx   ecx,word ptr [rax]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+4b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07577868 fffff800`03109b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff9ff`c2d5a470 00000000`00000000 fffff880`075779d0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07577870 fffff800`03089fee : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07577a00 fffff880`07577a50 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`075779d0 fffff960`001a150f : ffffffff`e104194f fffff880`07577ca0 fffff880`07577bc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`075779d0)
fffff880`07577b60 fffff960`0014a622 : fffff880`07577bc0 ffffffff`e104194f ffffffff`e104194f 00000000`00000000 : win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+0x4b
fffff880`07577ba0 fffff960`00176656 : ffffffff`e104194f 00000000`00000001 00000000`0205004d 00000000`03b5f928 : win32k!bDeleteRegion+0x1a
fffff880`07577bf0 fffff800`0308b153 : fffffa80`064b6530 00000000`00000030 fffff880`07577a50 fffffa80`00000002 : win32k!NtGdiDeleteObjectApp+0x10e
fffff880`07577c20 000007fe`fe91118a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07577c20)
00000000`03b5f858 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`fe91118a
rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf3ff8 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff9ffc2d5a470 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff9ffc2d5a470
rip=fffff8000308bf00 rsp=fffff88007577868 rbp=fffff880075778c0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff880075779d0 r10=00000000000001f3
r11=fffff6fb7e7ff0b0 r12=fffff880075779d0 r13=fffff9ffc2d5a470
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0308bf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`07577870=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`07577868 fffff800`03109b91 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07577870 fffff800`03089fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`075779d0 fffff960`001a150f nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`07577b60 fffff960`0014a622 win32k!RGNOBJAPI::RGNOBJAPI+0x4b
fffff880`07577ba0 fffff960`00176656 win32k!bDeleteRegion+0x1a
fffff880`07577bf0 fffff800`0308b153 win32k!NtGdiDeleteObjectApp+0x10e
fffff880`07577c20 000007fe`fe91118a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`03b5f858 00000000`00000000 0x7fe`fe91118a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0301a000 fffff800`035f7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`035f7000 fffff800`03640000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c81000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c90000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c90000 fffff880`00ca4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00d02000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00dc2000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00ddd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00ddd000 fffff880`00dfe000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`00e32000 fffff880`00ed6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00ee5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ee5000 fffff880`00f3c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f45000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f4f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f5c000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f8f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fa4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fce000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fe2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fedae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01010000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`0102a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01033000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`010bd000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`01102000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01102000 fffff880`0111f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0111f000 fffff880`0113a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0114d000 fffff880`0117c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`01191000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01191000 fffff880`011ed000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`011ed000 fffff880`011f4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011f4000 fffff880`011ff000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01249000 fffff880`013ec000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`0141e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`01432000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01438000 fffff880`01496000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`014b0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`01523000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01523000 fffff880`01534000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01534000 fffff880`0153e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0153e000 fffff880`0158a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015c4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01612000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01612000 fffff880`0161b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0161f000 fffff880`01711000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01711000 fffff880`01771000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01771000 fffff880`0179c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0179c000 fffff880`017e6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`017e6000 fffff880`017f6000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a1e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a1e000 fffff880`01a2b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a34000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01a34000 fffff880`01a45000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01a45000 fffff880`01a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a4e000 fffff880`01a74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01a74000 fffff880`01a83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a84000 fffff880`01ae6000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01ae6000 fffff880`01b1b000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01b1b000 fffff880`01b3e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01b46000 fffff880`01b70000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b79000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01b79000 fffff880`01b80000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01b80000 fffff880`01b8e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b8e000 fffff880`01bb3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01bb3000 fffff880`01bc3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bc3000 fffff880`01bcc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bd5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01bde000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01be9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01bfa000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c06000 fffff880`03c57000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c57000 fffff880`03c63000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03c63000 fffff880`03c6e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c7d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03c7d000 fffff880`03d00000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d00000 fffff880`03d1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d1e000 fffff880`03d2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d2f000 fffff880`03d4b000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03d4b000 fffff880`03d71000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03d71000 fffff880`03d88000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d88000 fffff880`03dce000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03dce000 fffff880`03dfd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1f000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`03e40000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`03e40000 fffff880`03e4f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e4f000 fffff880`03e5f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e5f000 fffff880`03e75000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e75000 fffff880`03e81000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e8d000 fffff880`03ee3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ee3000 fffff880`03ef4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03eff000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`03eff000 fffff880`03f23000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03f23000 fffff880`03f61000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03fa0000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fac000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fc9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fe7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0423f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0423f000 fffff880`0424d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0424d000 fffff880`04266000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04274000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04274000 fffff880`04282000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04282000 fffff880`04290000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04290000 fffff880`0429a000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`042a2000 fffff880`042bc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`042d2000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`042d2000 fffff880`042e1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`042e1000 fffff880`042e2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`042e3000 fffff880`04326000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04326000 fffff880`04338000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04338000 fffff880`04392000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04392000 fffff880`043a7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`043a7000 fffff880`043e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043f7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04a0f000 fffff880`054d2a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`054d3000 fffff880`054d4180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`054d5000 fffff880`055c9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`055c9000 fffff880`055d4000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`055d4000 fffff880`055f8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`061e2900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`061e3000 fffff880`061e8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`061e9000 fffff880`061eaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`061eb000 fffff880`061f7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`061ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0623e000 fffff880`06258000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`06258000 fffff880`06261000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`06261000 fffff880`06269000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`06269000 fffff880`062a3000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`062b8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`062b8000 fffff880`062d0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`062d0000 fffff880`06398000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06398000 fffff880`063b6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`063b6000 fffff880`063ce000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`063ce000 fffff880`063fa000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06aa3000 fffff880`06af0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06af0000 fffff880`06b13000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b2b000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`06b2b000 fffff880`06b5f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`06b5f000 fffff880`06bc8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`09016000 fffff880`090bc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`090bc000 fffff880`090db000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`090db000 fffff880`090e6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`090e6000 fffff880`09113000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`09113000 fffff880`09125000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`09196000 fffff880`091db000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`091db000 fffff880`091f8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003ff000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09125000 fffff880`09196000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ae6000 fffff880`01af4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01af4000 fffff880`01afe000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01afe000 fffff880`01b33000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b33000 fffff880`01b46000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`042bc000 fffff880`042c7000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`0114d000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03f23000 fffff880`03f61000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ee5000 fffff880`00f3c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b2b000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`010bd000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e5f000 fffff880`03e75000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c81000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03d71000 fffff880`03d88000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011f4000 fffff880`011ff000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`06258000 fffff880`06261000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`0623e000 fffff880`06258000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a34000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d2f000 fffff880`03d4b000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01a34000 fffff880`01a45000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01033000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fce000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`0141e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01b79000 fffff880`01b80000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d1e000 fffff880`03d2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06398000 fffff880`063b6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`091db000 fffff880`091f8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01b46000 fffff880`01b70000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00dc2000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ca4000 fffff880`00d02000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`01523000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03e4f000 fffff880`03e5f000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04282000 fffff880`04290000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c7d000 fffff880`03d00000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d00000 fffff880`03d1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c7d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01ae6000 fffff880`01b1b000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`04290000 fffff880`0429a000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`043e4000 fffff880`043f7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`061eb000 fffff880`061f7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`054d5000 fffff880`055c9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d88000 fffff880`03dce000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fe2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01534000 fffff880`0153e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0179c000 fffff880`017e6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03eff000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`035f7000 fffff800`03640000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03eff000 fffff880`03f23000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0424d000 fffff880`04266000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`061f7000 fffff880`061ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0423f000 fffff880`0424d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`062d0000 fffff880`06398000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01612000 fffff880`0161b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fe7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`042d2000 fffff880`042e1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04266000 fffff880`04274000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`042e3000 fffff880`04326000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`014b0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01771000 fffff880`0179c000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`061e3000 fffff880`061e8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1f000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`062b8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`03e40000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`01b1b000 fffff880`01b3e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c90000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04274000 fffff880`04282000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e40000 fffff880`03e4f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`0102a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`063b6000 fffff880`063ce000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06b2b000 fffff880`06b5f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`063ce000 fffff880`063fa000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06aa3000 fffff880`06af0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06af0000 fffff880`06b13000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01bde000 fffff880`01be9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f4f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01438000 fffff880`01496000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03c63000 fffff880`03c6e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01612000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0161f000 fffff880`01711000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e75000 fffff880`03e81000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03dce000 fffff880`03dfd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04392000 fffff880`043a7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01a74000 fffff880`01a83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`01102000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01711000 fffff880`01771000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`09196000 fffff880`091db000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01bfa000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c57000 fffff880`03c63000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0301a000 fffff800`035f7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01249000 fffff880`013ec000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b79000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`054d3000 fffff880`054d4180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a0f000 fffff880`054d2a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01a4e000 fffff880`01a74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fc9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fa4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f8f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ed000 fffff880`011f4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01010000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01523000 fffff880`01534000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09016000 fffff880`090bc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`043a7000 fffff880`043e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c90000 fffff880`00ca4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`06261000 fffff880`06269000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fedae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`055d4000 fffff880`055f8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00ddd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00ddd000 fffff880`00dfe000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`042a2000 fffff880`042bc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c06000 fffff880`03c57000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`042d2000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01bc3000 fffff880`01bcc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bd5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01bde000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0158a000 fffff880`015c4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06269000 fffff880`062a3000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`090bc000 fffff880`090db000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`062b8000 fffff880`062d0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03fa0000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`061e2900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0114d000 fffff880`0117c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`090db000 fffff880`090e6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fac000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01102000 fffff880`0111f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06b5f000 fffff880`06bc8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`090e6000 fffff880`09113000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01a84000 fffff880`01ae6000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`042e1000 fffff880`042e2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`09113000 fffff880`09125000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01a1e000 fffff880`01a2b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a1e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`01432000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d4b000 fffff880`03d71000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04326000 fffff880`04338000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0423f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`061e9000 fffff880`061eaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03ee3000 fffff880`03ef4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04338000 fffff880`04392000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055c9000 fffff880`055d4000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e8d000 fffff880`03ee3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f5c000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01b80000 fffff880`01b8e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b8e000 fffff880`01bb3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017e6000 fffff880`017f6000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`01191000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01191000 fffff880`011ed000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0153e000 fffff880`0158a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0111f000 fffff880`0113a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01bb3000 fffff880`01bc3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e32000 fffff880`00ed6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00ee5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01a45000 fffff880`01a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003ff000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f45000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09125000 fffff880`09196000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ae6000 fffff880`01af4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01af4000 fffff880`01afe000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01afe000 fffff880`01b33000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b33000 fffff880`01b46000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`042bc000 fffff880`042c7000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103b000 fffff880`0114d000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff9ff`c2d5a470 00000000`00000000 fffff960`001a150f 00000000`00000005
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Additional Info:


```
1: kd>  !pte
                                 VA 0000000000000000
PXE @ FFFFF6FB7DBED000     PPE at FFFFF6FB7DA00000    PDE at FFFFF6FB40000000    PTE at FFFFF68000000000
contains 694000002200B867  contains 68F0000021E0E867  contains 6B00000021F0F867  contains 0000000000000000
pfn 2200b      ---DA--UWEV  pfn 21e0e      ---DA--UWEV  pfn 21f0f      ---DA--UWEV
```


```
1: kd> !poolval fffff9ffc2d5a000
Pool page fffff9ffc2d5a000 region is Unknown

Validating Pool headers for pool page: fffff9ffc2d5a000

Pool page [ fffff9ffc2d5a000 ] is __inVALID.

Analyzing linked list...


Scanning for single bit errors...

None found
```


```
1: kd> !pte fffff9ffc2d5a000
                                 VA fffff9ffc2d5a000
PXE @ FFFFF6FB7DBEDF98     PPE at FFFFF6FB7DBF3FF8    PDE at FFFFF6FB7E7FF0B0    PTE at FFFFF6FCFFE16AD0
contains 000000000498F863  contains 0000000000000000
pfn 498f       ---DA--KWEV
```
All .Dump files lead to similar results

I only tested the Arg1: (memory Address) , memory referenced sections

also used driver cleaner to clean up any stragglers from the for mentioned drivers.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

fffff960`001a150f 0fb708 movzx ecx,word ptr [rax]	

As far i can remeber of assemby these mean : MOVZX (Move with Zero-Extend) , word (one data item) and ptr (pointer record)....... [rax](thought it may be a x64 register) & ecx are not familiar to me. Could you explain what happened here since this is supposed to be the Faulting_IP behind this BSOD?

Also i tried to pass these commands thru windbg but they sent back the following :
· nt!MmPagedPoolStart


```
^ Syntax error in 'nt!MmPagedPoolStart '
```
· nt!MmPagedPoolEnd


```
^ Syntax error in 'nt!MmPagedPoolEnd'
```
· nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart


```
^ Syntax error in 'nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart'
```
· nt!MmNonPagedPoolEnd


```
^ Syntax error in 'nt!MmNonPagedPoolEnd'
```
 take the old way of doing this has changed in windows 7?

I was trying to determine is it was a Buffer over flow, Driver issue, or corrupted files on my own.As it would be nice to be able to learn to figure out ways to track down the culprit so I can help others as well as myself.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry for all the extra post but after running verify.exe i BSOD and this is the DMP file from that I'm assuming this might help you retrieve which Driver failed:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Chad\Desktop\MEMORY (2).DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0305e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0329be50
Debug session time: Tue Nov 24 15:42:36.421 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.328
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.......................................................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
..
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C9, {6, 103, fffff9800fb30ab0, 0}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L8042mou.Sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LMouKE.Sys
Probably caused by : L8042mou.Sys ( L8042mou+1a7ad )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000006, IRP passed to IoCompleteRequest contains invalid status
Arg2: 0000000000000103, the status
Arg3: fffff9800fb30ab0, the IRP
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_6

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  6

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffff9800fb30ab0

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8005ed7530

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8005f4a4a0

IMAGE_NAME:  L8042mou.Sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48dd207f

MODULE_NAME: L8042mou

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88004a3b000 L8042mou

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LOCK_ADDRESS:  fffff800032d2400 -- (!locks fffff800032d2400)

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0xfffff800032d2400)    Exclusively owned
    Contention Count = 3
     Threads: fffffa80039ec1a0-01<*> 
1 total locks, 1 locks currently held

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0xfffff800032d2400
	Thread Count  : 1
	Thread address: 0xfffffa80039ec1a0
	Thread wait   : 0xa95

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000356f0c2 to fffff800030cff00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031da258 fffff800`0356f0c2 : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000103 fffff980`0fb30ab0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031da260 fffff880`04a557ad : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff980`0fb30e88 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0xc2
fffff880`031da330 fffff800`03575c16 : fffffa80`05ed7530 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff800`0357137e : L8042mou+0x1a7ad
fffff880`031da3f0 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30e50 fffffa80`05ed7530 fffffa80`05f58040 fffffa80`06108180 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da450 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05f58040 fffffa80`060a30c0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da480 fffff880`04a7783d : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0fb30ee0 fffffa80`060a30c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da4e0 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0565fcf0 fffffa80`05f70030 : LMouKE+0x1d83d
fffff880`031da550 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30ee0 fffffa80`0565fcf0 fffffa80`05ed72f0 fffffa80`05f70030 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da5b0 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05ed72f0 fffffa80`05f13e60 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da5e0 fffff880`0400f4eb : 00000000`00000103 fffff980`0fb1eff0 fffffa80`0565faf0 fffffa80`05f13e60 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da640 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0565f9a0 fffffa80`0612b340 : mouclass!MousePnP+0x337
fffff880`031da6a0 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30f70 fffffa80`0565f9a0 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`0612b340 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da700 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`06100090 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da730 fffff800`0348dbde : fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffffa80`06115da0 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`06100090 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da790 fffff800`031c80ed : fffffa80`0547e920 fffffa80`06115da0 fffff800`031cdcd0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0xce
fffff880`031da7d0 fffff800`03498926 : fffff800`032d21c0 fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`06115da0 fffffa80`054a6cb8 : nt!PnpStartDevice+0x11d
fffff880`031da890 fffff800`03498bc4 : fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`039b0019 fffffa80`039bc2e0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x156
fffff880`031da920 fffff800`034bbea6 : fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`039bc2e0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x74
fffff880`031da950 fffff800`034bc35c : fffff800`032cfd80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0333c71c : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x296
fffff880`031dabc0 fffff800`031d0322 : 00000001`00000003 fffff800`032735f8 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x7c
fffff880`031dac10 fffff800`030dd161 : fffff800`031d0020 fffff880`011dee01 fffffa80`039ec100 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x302
fffff880`031dacb0 fffff800`03373166 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`039ec1a0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`039d5b30 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031dad40 fffff800`030ae486 : fffff880`009e6180 fffffa80`039ec1a0 fffff880`009f0f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031dad80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031db000 fffff880`031d5000 fffff880`031da000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
L8042mou+1a7ad
fffff880`04a557ad e97e020000      jmp     L8042mou+0x1aa30 (fffff880`04a55a30)

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  L8042mou+1a7ad

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_6_VRF_L8042mou+1a7ad

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_6_VRF_L8042mou+1a7ad

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031da258 fffff800`0356f0c2 : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000103 fffff980`0fb30ab0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031da260 fffff880`04a557ad : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff980`0fb30e88 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0xc2
fffff880`031da330 fffff800`03575c16 : fffffa80`05ed7530 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffff800`0357137e : L8042mou+0x1a7ad
fffff880`031da3f0 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30e50 fffffa80`05ed7530 fffffa80`05f58040 fffffa80`06108180 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da450 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05f58040 fffffa80`060a30c0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da480 fffff880`04a7783d : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0fb30ee0 fffffa80`060a30c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da4e0 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0565fcf0 fffffa80`05f70030 : LMouKE+0x1d83d
fffff880`031da550 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30ee0 fffffa80`0565fcf0 fffffa80`05ed72f0 fffffa80`05f70030 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da5b0 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`05ed72f0 fffffa80`05f13e60 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da5e0 fffff880`0400f4eb : 00000000`00000103 fffff980`0fb1eff0 fffffa80`0565faf0 fffffa80`05f13e60 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da640 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0565f9a0 fffffa80`0612b340 : mouclass!MousePnP+0x337
fffff880`031da6a0 fffff800`0357852a : fffff980`0fb30f70 fffffa80`0565f9a0 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`0612b340 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da700 fffff800`03575c16 : fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`06100090 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da730 fffff800`0348dbde : fffff980`0fb30ab0 fffffa80`06115da0 fffffa80`0579ee00 fffffa80`06100090 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da790 fffff800`031c80ed : fffffa80`0547e920 fffffa80`06115da0 fffff800`031cdcd0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0xce
fffff880`031da7d0 fffff800`03498926 : fffff800`032d21c0 fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`06115da0 fffffa80`054a6cb8 : nt!PnpStartDevice+0x11d
fffff880`031da890 fffff800`03498bc4 : fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`039b0019 fffffa80`039bc2e0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x156
fffff880`031da920 fffff800`034bbea6 : fffffa80`054a6b10 fffffa80`039bc2e0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x74
fffff880`031da950 fffff800`034bc35c : fffff800`032cfd80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0333c71c : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x296
fffff880`031dabc0 fffff800`031d0322 : 00000001`00000003 fffff800`032735f8 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x7c
rax=fffffa8003be6811 rbx=fffff9800fb30ab0 rcx=00000000000000c9
rdx=0000000000000006 rsi=fffff9800fb30e00 rdi=fffff9800fb30e40
rip=fffff800030cff00 rsp=fffff880031da258 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000103  r9=fffff9800fb30ab0 r10=fffff880031da730
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff880031da820
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030cff00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`031da260=00000000000000c9
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`031da258 fffff800`0356f0c2 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031da260 fffff880`04a557ad nt!IovCompleteRequest+0xc2
fffff880`031da330 fffff800`03575c16 L8042mou+0x1a7ad
fffff880`031da3f0 fffff800`0357852a nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da450 fffff800`03575c16 nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da480 fffff880`04a7783d nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da4e0 fffff800`03575c16 LMouKE+0x1d83d
fffff880`031da550 fffff800`0357852a nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da5b0 fffff800`03575c16 nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da5e0 fffff880`0400f4eb nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da640 fffff800`03575c16 mouclass!MousePnP+0x337
fffff880`031da6a0 fffff800`0357852a nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da700 fffff800`03575c16 nt!ViFilterDispatchPnp+0x13a
fffff880`031da730 fffff800`0348dbde nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`031da790 fffff800`031c80ed nt!PnpAsynchronousCall+0xce
fffff880`031da7d0 fffff800`03498926 nt!PnpStartDevice+0x11d
fffff880`031da890 fffff800`03498bc4 nt!PnpStartDeviceNode+0x156
fffff880`031da920 fffff800`034bbea6 nt!PipProcessStartPhase1+0x74
fffff880`031da950 fffff800`034bc35c nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x296
fffff880`031dabc0 fffff800`031d0322 nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x7c
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03015000 fffff800`0305e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`0305e000 fffff800`0363b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00cbd000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cbd000 fffff880`00cd1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d2f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00def000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dfe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e03000 fffff880`00e5a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e5a000 fffff880`00e63000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e6d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e6d000 fffff880`00e7a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e7a000 fffff880`00ead000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ead000 fffff880`00ec2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00f4c000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f91000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00fe2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ffc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01014000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01014000 fffff880`0101fae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`01020000 fffff880`0107e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0107e000 fffff880`01098000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`010ce000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`010e3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010e3000 fffff880`0113f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01146000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01156000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`01170000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01170000 fffff880`01179000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01179000 fffff880`011a3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011ae000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`011ae000 fffff880`011fa000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01227000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013fb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01426000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0142c000 fffff880`0149f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014b0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014ba000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`015ac000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015dc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`015dc000 fffff880`015f9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01658000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`01667000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`016cf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016fa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01744000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01744000 fffff880`01754000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01754000 fffff880`017a0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`017a0000 fffff880`017a8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`017a8000 fffff880`017e2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`017e2000 fffff880`017f4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`017f4000 fffff880`017fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a07000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01a07000 fffff880`01a15000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a15000 fffff880`01a3a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01a3a000 fffff880`01a4a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01a4a000 fffff880`01a53000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a53000 fffff880`01a5c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a5c000 fffff880`01a65000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a65000 fffff880`01a70000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a70000 fffff880`01a81000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a81000 fffff880`01a9f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a9f000 fffff880`01aac000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01aac000 fffff880`01ab5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01ab5000 fffff880`01ac6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01ac6000 fffff880`01acf000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01ad4000 fffff880`01b09000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01b09000 fffff880`01b6b000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01b6b000 fffff880`01b79000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01b79000 fffff880`01b83000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`01b83000 fffff880`01bb8000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01bb8000 fffff880`01bcb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01bcb000 fffff880`01bf5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03cb4000 fffff880`03cbf000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cce000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03cd2000 fffff880`03d55000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d55000 fffff880`03d73000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d73000 fffff880`03d84000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03da0000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03da0000 fffff880`03dc6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03dc6000 fffff880`03ddd000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`0401b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0401c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0401f000 fffff880`04113000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04113000 fffff880`04159000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`04164000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04164000 fffff880`041ba000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`041ba000 fffff880`041cb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041d6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041fa000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0446b000 fffff880`044ae000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`044ae000 fffff880`044c0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`0451a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04a1d000 fffff880`04a3b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a3b000 fffff880`04a5a000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`04a5a000 fffff880`04a7b000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`04a7b000 fffff880`04a8b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a8b000 fffff880`04aa1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04aa9000 fffff880`0556ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0556d000 fffff880`0556e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0556f000 fffff880`055ad000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`055ad000 fffff880`055ec000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`055ec000 fffff880`055f8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`03ca9000 fffff880`03cb4000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00fd4000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0556f000 fffff880`055ad000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e03000 fffff880`00e5a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00f4c000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04a8b000 fffff880`04aa1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01ad4000 fffff880`01b09000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03dc6000 fffff880`03ddd000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011ae000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01aac000 fffff880`01ab5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03da0000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01ab5000 fffff880`01ac6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01170000 fffff880`01179000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01179000 fffff880`011a3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01658000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a07000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d73000 fffff880`03d84000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01bcb000 fffff880`01bf5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00def000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015dc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d2f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0142c000 fffff880`0149f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04a7b000 fffff880`04a8b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01b6b000 fffff880`01b79000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cd2000 fffff880`03d55000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d55000 fffff880`03d73000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ffc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01b83000 fffff880`01bb8000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01b79000 fffff880`01b83000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`01bb8000 fffff880`01bcb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0401f000 fffff880`04113000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04113000 fffff880`04159000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01014000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`011ae000 fffff880`011fa000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014ba000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`016fa000 fffff880`01744000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041d6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`03015000 fffff800`0305e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041fa000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`017f4000 fffff880`017fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04a1d000 fffff880`04a3b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cce000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0446b000 fffff880`044ae000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`016cf000 fffff880`016fa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04a3b000 fffff880`04a5a000   L8042mou L8042mou.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:48:47 2008 (48DD207F)
fffff880`04a5a000 fffff880`04a7b000   LMouKE   LMouKE.Sys   Fri Sep 26 13:48:29 2008 (48DD206D)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00cbd000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`0401b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`01170000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01a65000 fffff880`01a70000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e6d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01020000 fffff880`0107e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00fed000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017e2000 fffff880`017f4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`015ac000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`055ec000 fffff880`055f8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`01658000 fffff880`01667000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`00f4c000 fffff880`00f91000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`016cf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01a70000 fffff880`01a81000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01227000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0305e000 fffff800`0363b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0556d000 fffff880`0556e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04aa9000 fffff880`0556ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01426000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00ead000 fffff880`00ec2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e7a000 fffff880`00ead000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01146000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01156000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014b0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`00cbd000 fffff880`00cd1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01014000 fffff880`0101fae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00fe2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03cb4000 fffff880`03cbf000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01a4a000 fffff880`01a53000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a53000 fffff880`01a5c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a5c000 fffff880`01a65000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`017a8000 fffff880`017e2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`055ad000 fffff880`055ec000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0107e000 fffff880`01098000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`010ce000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`015dc000 fffff880`015f9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`017a0000 fffff880`017a8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b09000 fffff880`01b6b000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0401c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a9f000 fffff880`01aac000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a81000 fffff880`01a9f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013fb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03da0000 fffff880`03dc6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`044ae000 fffff880`044c0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`041ba000 fffff880`041cb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`0451a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`04164000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04164000 fffff880`041ba000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e6d000 fffff880`00e7a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01a07000 fffff880`01a15000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a15000 fffff880`01a3a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01744000 fffff880`01754000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`010e3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010e3000 fffff880`0113f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01754000 fffff880`017a0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01a3a000 fffff880`01a4a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00ca4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dfe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01ac6000 fffff880`01acf000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`00e5a000 fffff880`00e63000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`03ca9000 fffff880`03cb4000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00fd4000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000103 fffff980`0fb30ab0 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Windows Driver Package - Logitech (L8042mou) Mouse is developed by Logitech Will double check and make sure that the driver is indeed a Windows 7 x64 compatable driver, and if it is not i will update it and try agian to recreate the issue. LMouKE.Sys is also part of the same driver



Ty so much for the help you have provided so far as with out it I would probly be where is was 3 days ago. =)


Edit: Note im a retard................ my logitech Mouse Broke and is no longer in my System. Could the fact its not pluged in and the drivers are still installed cause it to do this?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

still not fix will continue analysis


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

removed all references/files/Registry entries for Old non-compatible software's/Devices/and used autoruns to removes startup commands for said programs, as well as Driver references in Autorun's list. Will test when i Awake from my Slumber. Hopefully jcgriff2 all the info i have provided will help narrow it down to a specific culprit.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Apologies that I have not been around for the last 36 hours - I am trying to get home to New Jersey for the holidays. 

It looks to me that you are well on your way and very knowledgeable with Windbg.

I still think the mobo drivers may be an issue given their age - 2006/7. They may be the most recent offered by the manufacturer, but they obviously were written prior to Windows 7. I did see the driver verifier flagged your Logitech mouse driver.

Did you do a clean install - I mean wiping the hard drive completely with KillDisk or similar product before installing Windows 7?

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


Did you run the Windows 7 upgrade advisor? It's not foolproof, but may indicate a problem if one exists - 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=1b544e90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I'm now in safe mode w/ networking cuz i can load the live OS, but i can't install the driver thru the msi cuz my anti virus is using the msi install to patch at boot.The problem is getting much worse i will add the most resent windbg as it now giving a different error but same Stop Type IRQ_less than blah blah blah. The only Issue now I can't get into windows to install the Drivers. Now i know what your saying install the driver in safemode as when i try it only shows a Blank space where the Device name would be. and the driver has an included .msi that i believe is require for its proper installation.As I'm aware the MSI install is disabled during safe mode and i personally don't how to turn it back on. and to answer your questions. no it was a In-place upgrade as i have around 30 Programs which i can't replace to to damaged CD/dvd-roms, also I did run the upgrade adviser and it reported no errors.I do have the Retail version of Kill disk though.
and the drivers I'm attempting to install are the ahcix64s DriverVer=04/16/2007, 2.5.1540.43 which i believe are the ones your referring to. now when i attempt to use the .inf to install it says driver are already up-to-date and it refuses to use the drivers i provided.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03054000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03291e50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 11:02:05.482 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:08.373
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {7a17, 2, 0, fffff8000355cb54}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : hardware ( CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+355 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd>  !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000007a17, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8000355cb54, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  0000000000007a17 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+1d4
fffff800`0355cb54 da03            fiadd   dword ptr [rbx]

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8000489b620 -- (.trap 0xfffff8000489b620)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000ffffffff rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8003995488
rdx=fffffd8000f063a8 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000355cb54 rsp=fffff8000489b7b0 rbp=fffffa80044b1690
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88000f9a920
r11=fffffa8003995488 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4:
fffff800`0355cb54 da03            fiadd   dword ptr [rbx] ds:b830:0000=????????
Resetting default scope

MISALIGNED_IP: 
nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+1d4
fffff800`0355cb54 da03            fiadd   dword ptr [rbx]

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030c5469 to fffff800030c5f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0489b4d8 fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00007a17 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0489b4e0 fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`054b4440 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`08b02ca0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0489b620 fffff800`0355cb54 : 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`044b1690 fffffa80`03995410 fffffa80`03995520 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`0489b7b0 fffff800`03566bdf : fffff880`00fc30f8 fffffa80`054bcb02 fffff980`0c40afb8 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
fffff800`0489b8b0 fffff880`00f9a920 : fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff980`0c40ae10 fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff800`03567d86 : nt!VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
fffff800`0489b910 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
fffff800`0489b990 fffff800`0356ac42 : fffff980`0c40af70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cdb40 fffffa80`055f2cc0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489b9f0 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffffa80`054cd9f0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff800`0489ba20 fffff880`015cf445 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c400e60 fffffa80`06382210 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489ba80 fffff880`015e1d56 : fffff980`025c4530 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffff980`00018000 ffffe5f0`00000001 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff800`0489bb20 fffff880`015d9dea : fffff800`0489bd40 fffff980`0c678e02 00000000`00000003 fffff980`025c4530 : CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
fffff800`0489bb50 fffff800`0356d5d6 : fffff980`0c676e60 fffff980`0c676e60 fffff800`0489bd60 fffff980`0c678e10 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
fffff800`0489bbd0 fffff800`030c8516 : fffff980`0c678fbb fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
fffff800`0489bc30 fffff800`0356519f : fffff980`0c678e10 fffffa80`054b2801 fffff980`0c676f01 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff800`0489bd10 fffff880`01a2d6cb : fffffa80`054b4610 fffff880`02e40010 fffff880`02e40010 fffff980`0c676f80 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff800`0489bde0 fffff880`01a2d8d3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`000000fe 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`054c7060 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
fffff800`0489bec0 fffff800`030d15dc : fffff800`0323ee80 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`054c7128 00000000`00000017 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
fffff800`0489bf00 fffff800`030cc065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076b35d0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a2d880 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`0489bfb0 fffff800`030cbe7c : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`084930f8 fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`08492f10 fffff800`0311165c : fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`08492f40 fffff800`03556409 : fffffa80`06382210 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0162af80 : nt!KiDpcInterrupt+0xcc
fffff880`084930d0 fffff800`03556f02 : fffff980`0aabec50 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 fffff980`589b0c30 : nt!ViIrpDatabaseReleaseLock+0x59
fffff880`08493100 fffff800`035698de : fffff980`589b0c30 00000000`00000000 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 : nt!VfIrpDatabaseCheckExFreePool+0xa2
fffff880`08493150 fffff880`00d9d695 : fffff980`000c2e80 fffff980`589b0d80 fffff980`0aacec60 fffff980`0aacee80 : nt!VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x1e
fffff880`08493180 fffff880`00dbc2b9 : fffff980`59062a20 fffff980`02bca800 fffff980`59062a00 fffffa80`05782490 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x6a5
fffff880`08493210 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`59062a20 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`084932c0 fffff800`033c6477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`033c5ed0 fffffa80`0793b0d0 fffffa80`06eebe30 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`08493320 fffff800`033bc764 : fffffa80`055cecd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04abfb10 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`084934b0 fffff800`033c1876 : fffffa80`04abfb10 fffff880`08493630 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`04438f30 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`084935b0 fffff800`033c8587 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`c2050801 00000000`00000001 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`08493680 fffff800`033e12a4 : 00000000`035cdbc0 00000000`00100001 00000000`00000000 00000000`035cdc30 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`08493720 fffff800`030c5153 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
fffff880`084937b0 00000000`777401ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`035cdb48 fffff800`030bd840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777401ea
fffff880`08493c20 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`03064943 fffffa80`03f8e898 fffff880`00000011 fffff900`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+355
fffff880`015cf445 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  9

SYMBOL_NAME:  CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+355

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`0489b4d8 fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00007a17 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0489b4e0 fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`054b4440 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`08b02ca0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0489b620 fffff800`0355cb54 : 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`044b1690 fffffa80`03995410 fffffa80`03995520 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0489b620)
fffff800`0489b7b0 fffff800`03566bdf : fffff880`00fc30f8 fffffa80`054bcb02 fffff980`0c40afb8 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
fffff800`0489b8b0 fffff880`00f9a920 : fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff980`0c40ae10 fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff800`03567d86 : nt!VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
fffff800`0489b910 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
fffff800`0489b990 fffff800`0356ac42 : fffff980`0c40af70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cdb40 fffffa80`055f2cc0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489b9f0 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffffa80`054cd9f0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff800`0489ba20 fffff880`015cf445 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c400e60 fffffa80`06382210 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489ba80 fffff880`015e1d56 : fffff980`025c4530 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffff980`00018000 ffffe5f0`00000001 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff800`0489bb20 fffff880`015d9dea : fffff800`0489bd40 fffff980`0c678e02 00000000`00000003 fffff980`025c4530 : CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
fffff800`0489bb50 fffff800`0356d5d6 : fffff980`0c676e60 fffff980`0c676e60 fffff800`0489bd60 fffff980`0c678e10 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
fffff800`0489bbd0 fffff800`030c8516 : fffff980`0c678fbb fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
fffff800`0489bc30 fffff800`0356519f : fffff980`0c678e10 fffffa80`054b2801 fffff980`0c676f01 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff800`0489bd10 fffff880`01a2d6cb : fffffa80`054b4610 fffff880`02e40010 fffff880`02e40010 fffff980`0c676f80 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff800`0489bde0 fffff880`01a2d8d3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`000000fe 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`054c7060 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
fffff800`0489bec0 fffff800`030d15dc : fffff800`0323ee80 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`054c7128 00000000`00000017 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
fffff800`0489bf00 fffff800`030cc065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076b35d0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a2d880 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`0489bfb0 fffff800`030cbe7c : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`084930f8 fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0489be70)
fffff880`08492f10 fffff800`0311165c : fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
rax=fffff8000489b5e0 rbx=0000000000007a17 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000007a17 rsi=fffffa8008bbc2c0 rdi=fffffa8003995520
rip=fffff800030c5f00 rsp=fffff8000489b4d8 rbp=fffff8000489b6a0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff8000355cb54
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff88000fc30f8 r15=fffff88000f9a920
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`030c5f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`0489b4e0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`0489b4d8 fffff800`030c5469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0489b4e0 fffff800`030c40e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0489b620 fffff800`0355cb54 nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`0489b7b0 fffff800`03566bdf nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
fffff800`0489b8b0 fffff880`00f9a920 nt!VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
fffff800`0489b910 fffff800`0356bc16 ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
fffff800`0489b990 fffff800`0356ac42 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489b9f0 fffff800`0356bc16 nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff800`0489ba20 fffff880`015cf445 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489ba80 fffff880`015e1d56 CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff800`0489bb20 fffff880`015d9dea CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
fffff800`0489bb50 fffff800`0356d5d6 CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
fffff800`0489bbd0 fffff800`030c8516 nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
fffff800`0489bc30 fffff800`0356519f nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff800`0489bd10 fffff880`01a2d6cb nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff800`0489bde0 fffff880`01a2d8d3 storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
fffff800`0489bec0 fffff800`030d15dc storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
fffff800`0489bf00 fffff800`030cc065 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`0489bfb0 fffff800`030cbe7c nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`08492f10 fffff800`0311165c nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b98000 fffff800`00ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0300b000 fffff800`03054000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`03054000 fffff800`03631000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c35000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00c68000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c7c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c7c000 fffff880`00cda000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00d9a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00de6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e40000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00eb1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f80000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fe6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00fef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01049000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01054ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`010df000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`01124000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01138000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01152000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01152000 fffff880`01161000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`01198000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011ad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011ad000 fffff880`011b4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011c4000 fffff880`011de000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`011de000 fffff880`011e7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`01257000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01259000 fffff880`013fc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`01496000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`014ac000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014ac000 fffff880`014c7000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`014c8000 fffff880`01526000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01526000 fffff880`01540000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01540000 fffff880`015b3000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`015b3000 fffff880`015c4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015ce000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015ce000 fffff880`015fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`01737000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01737000 fffff880`01797000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01797000 fffff880`017c2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`017da000 fffff880`017ec000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017f5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fd000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a8d000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01a8d000 fffff880`01ac2000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01ac2000 fffff880`01ae5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01aed000 fffff880`01b17000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01b17000 fffff880`01b20000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01b20000 fffff880`01b27000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01b27000 fffff880`01b35000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b5a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01b5a000 fffff880`01b6a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b73000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b73000 fffff880`01b7c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b7c000 fffff880`01b85000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b85000 fffff880`01b90000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01b90000 fffff880`01ba1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01ba1000 fffff880`01bbf000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01bbf000 fffff880`01bcc000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bd5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01be6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01be6000 fffff880`01bef000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01bef000 fffff880`01bfe000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03c4e000 fffff880`03c9f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c9f000 fffff880`03cab000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03cab000 fffff880`03cb6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03cc5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03cc5000 fffff880`03d48000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d48000 fffff880`03d66000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d66000 fffff880`03d77000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d77000 fffff880`03d93000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03d93000 fffff880`03db9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03db9000 fffff880`03dd0000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03dd0000 fffff880`03df1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04030000 fffff880`0404b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04052000 fffff880`040a8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`040a8000 fffff880`040b9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040b9000 fffff880`040c4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`040c4000 fffff880`040e8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`04126000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04165000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04171000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04171000 fffff880`0418e000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0418e000 fffff880`041ac000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`041ac000 fffff880`041bb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041cb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041e1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041e1000 fffff880`041fb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04409000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`04409000 fffff880`04411000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04418000 fffff880`0445b000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`044c7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044dc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`044dc000 fffff880`04519000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04519000 fffff880`0453b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`04558000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04558000 fffff880`04566000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04566000 fffff880`0457f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0457f000 fffff880`0458d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`0459b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0459b000 fffff880`045b8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045c6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`045c6000 fffff880`045d0000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`045d0000 fffff880`045e3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045fd000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04af4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04afb000 fffff880`055bea80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`055bf000 fffff880`055c0180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`055c1000 fffff880`055cc000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`055cc000 fffff880`055fb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06208080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06209000 fffff880`063eb900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`063ec000 fffff880`063f1200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`063f2000 fffff880`063fe000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`063fe000 fffff880`063fff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a2c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07a75000 fffff880`07aaf000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`07aaf000 fffff880`07ac4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07ac4000 fffff880`07adc000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07adc000 fffff880`07ba4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`07ba4000 fffff880`07bc2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07bc2000 fffff880`07bda000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07ca6000 fffff880`07cc5000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`07cc5000 fffff880`07cd0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07cd0000 fffff880`07d1d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`07d1d000 fffff880`07d40000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`07d40000 fffff880`07d58000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`07d58000 fffff880`07d8c000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`07d8c000 fffff880`07db9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0a200000 fffff880`0a298000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0a2be000 fffff880`0a32f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0a32f000 fffff880`0a341000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0a341000 fffff880`0a386000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`0a386000 fffff880`0a3ef000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00637000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01a8d000 fffff880`01a9b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa5000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01aa5000 fffff880`01ada000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ada000 fffff880`01aed000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01169000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`04126000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fe6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`07d40000 fffff880`07d58000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`010df000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041e1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c35000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03db9000 fffff880`03dd0000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04409000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045fd000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01bcc000 fffff880`01bd5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d77000 fffff880`03d93000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01bd5000 fffff880`01be6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`011de000 fffff880`011e7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`017f5000 fffff880`017fd000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01b20000 fffff880`01b27000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d66000 fffff880`03d77000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07ba4000 fffff880`07bc2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00637000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0459b000 fffff880`045b8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01aed000 fffff880`01b17000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00d9a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`015ce000 fffff880`015fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c7c000 fffff880`00cda000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01540000 fffff880`015b3000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`041bb000 fffff880`041cb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045c6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cc5000 fffff880`03d48000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d48000 fffff880`03d66000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03cc5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`014ac000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04519000 fffff880`0453b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01a8d000 fffff880`01ac2000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`045c6000 fffff880`045d0000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`045d0000 fffff880`045e3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`063f2000 fffff880`063fe000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04af4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01049000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00de6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015ce000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`040b9000 fffff880`040c4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`0300b000 fffff800`03054000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`040c4000 fffff880`040e8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04566000 fffff880`0457f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06208080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04558000 fffff880`04566000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07adc000 fffff880`07ba4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017f5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0418e000 fffff880`041ac000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01152000 fffff880`01161000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0457f000 fffff880`0458d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b98000 fffff800`00ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04418000 fffff880`0445b000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01526000 fffff880`01540000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01797000 fffff880`017c2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`063ec000 fffff880`063f1200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07aaf000 fffff880`07ac4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01ac2000 fffff880`01ae5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00c68000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`0459b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041ac000 fffff880`041bb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`011c4000 fffff880`011de000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`07bc2000 fffff880`07bda000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07d58000 fffff880`07d8c000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a2c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07cd0000 fffff880`07d1d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`07d1d000 fffff880`07d40000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01b85000 fffff880`01b90000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014c8000 fffff880`01526000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03cab000 fffff880`03cb6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017da000 fffff880`017ec000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01645000 fffff880`01737000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`055cc000 fffff880`055fb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044dc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01bef000 fffff880`01bfe000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`01124000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01737000 fffff880`01797000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0a341000 fffff880`0a386000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01b90000 fffff880`01ba1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c9f000 fffff880`03cab000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03054000 fffff800`03631000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01259000 fffff880`013fc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01b17000 fffff880`01b20000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`055bf000 fffff880`055c0180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04afb000 fffff880`055bea80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04171000 fffff880`0418e000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e40000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ad000 fffff880`011b4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015b3000 fffff880`015c4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`044dc000 fffff880`04519000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c7c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04409000 fffff880`04411000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01054ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04030000 fffff880`0404b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03dd0000 fffff880`03df1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`041e1000 fffff880`041fb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c4e000 fffff880`03c9f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01b73000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b73000 fffff880`01b7c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01b7c000 fffff880`01b85000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07a75000 fffff880`07aaf000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`07ca6000 fffff880`07cc5000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`07ac4000 fffff880`07adc000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04165000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06209000 fffff880`063eb900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`01138000 fffff880`01152000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`01198000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`07cc5000 fffff880`07cd0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04171000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`01257000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0a2be000 fffff880`0a32f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0a200000 fffff880`0a298000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0a386000 fffff880`0a3ef000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07d8c000 fffff880`07db9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a8d000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0a32f000 fffff880`0a341000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01bbf000 fffff880`01bcc000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01ba1000 fffff880`01bbf000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01138000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d93000 fffff880`03db9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0446d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`04558000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`063fe000 fffff880`063fff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`040a8000 fffff880`040b9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0446d000 fffff880`044c7000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055c1000 fffff880`055cc000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04052000 fffff880`040a8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01b27000 fffff880`01b35000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b5a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017c2000 fffff880`017d2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011ad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00eb1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`01496000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`014ac000 fffff880`014c7000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01b5a000 fffff880`01b6a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f80000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01be6000 fffff880`01bef000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00fef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01a8d000 fffff880`01a9b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa5000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01aa5000 fffff880`01ada000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01ada000 fffff880`01aed000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01169000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00007a17 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0355cb54
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

and where are my Manners ... Greats to hear you will be enjoying the holidays. 

and additional info !pte and !poolval forthe memory address in question 


```
0: kd> !pte 0000000000007a17
                                 VA 0000000000007a17
PXE @ FFFFF6FB7DBED000     PPE at FFFFF6FB7DA00000    PDE at FFFFF6FB40000000    PTE at FFFFF68000000038
contains 5BE0000096D8C867  contains 0120000095894867  contains 4AA0000095295867  contains 0000000000000000
pfn 96d8c      ---DA--UWEV  pfn 95894      ---DA--UWEV  pfn 95295      ---DA--UWEV  

0: kd> !poolval 0000000000007a17
Pool page 0000000000007a17 region is Unknown

Validating Pool headers for pool page: 0000000000007a17

Pool page [ 0000000000007000 ] is __inVALID.

Analyzing linked list...


Scanning for single bit errors...

None found
```
as well here is the !thread results and a a Full stack trace if that helps.

!thread

```
0: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa80076b35d0  Cid 07e4.08ec  Teb: 000007fffffae000 Win32Thread: fffff900c7e80c30 RUNNING on processor 0
IRP List:
    fffff98059062a20: (0006,05e0) Flags: 40000884  Mdl: 00000000
Not impersonating
DeviceMap                 fffff8a0014f4010
Owning Process            fffffa800761cb30       Image:         explorer.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      31255          Ticks: 0
Context Switch Count      64088                 LargeStack
UserTime                  00:00:00.593
KernelTime                00:00:32.906
Win32 Start Address 0x000007feff15c7d4
Stack Init fffff880084939b0 Current fffff880084923a0
Base fffff88008495000 Limit fffff88008489000 Call fffff88008493c20
Priority 11 BasePriority 9 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`0489b4d8 fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00007a17 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0489b4e0 fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`054b4440 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`08b02ca0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0489b620 fffff800`0355cb54 : 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`044b1690 fffffa80`03995410 fffffa80`03995520 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0489b620)
fffff800`0489b7b0 fffff800`03566bdf : fffff880`00fc30f8 fffffa80`054bcb02 fffff980`0c40afb8 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
fffff800`0489b8b0 fffff880`00f9a920 : fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff980`0c40ae10 fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff800`03567d86 : nt!VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
fffff800`0489b910 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
fffff800`0489b990 fffff800`0356ac42 : fffff980`0c40af70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cdb40 fffffa80`055f2cc0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489b9f0 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffffa80`054cd9f0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff800`0489ba20 fffff880`015cf445 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c400e60 fffffa80`06382210 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0489ba80 fffff880`015e1d56 : fffff980`025c4530 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffff980`00018000 ffffe5f0`00000001 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff800`0489bb20 fffff880`015d9dea : fffff800`0489bd40 fffff980`0c678e02 00000000`00000003 fffff980`025c4530 : CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
fffff800`0489bb50 fffff800`0356d5d6 : fffff980`0c676e60 fffff980`0c676e60 fffff800`0489bd60 fffff980`0c678e10 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
fffff800`0489bbd0 fffff800`030c8516 : fffff980`0c678fbb fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
fffff800`0489bc30 fffff800`0356519f : fffff980`0c678e10 fffffa80`054b2801 fffff980`0c676f01 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff800`0489bd10 fffff880`01a2d6cb : fffffa80`054b4610 fffff880`02e40010 fffff880`02e40010 fffff980`0c676f80 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff800`0489bde0 fffff880`01a2d8d3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`000000fe 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`054c7060 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
fffff800`0489bec0 fffff800`030d15dc : fffff800`0323ee80 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`054c7128 00000000`00000017 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
fffff800`0489bf00 fffff800`030cc065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076b35d0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a2d880 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`0489bfb0 fffff800`030cbe7c : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`084930f8 fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`0489be70)
fffff880`08492f10 fffff800`0311165c : fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`08492f40 fffff800`03556409 : fffffa80`06382210 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0162af80 : nt!KiDpcInterrupt+0xcc (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08492f40)
fffff880`084930d0 fffff800`03556f02 : fffff980`0aabec50 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 fffff980`589b0c30 : nt!ViIrpDatabaseReleaseLock+0x59
fffff880`08493100 fffff800`035698de : fffff980`589b0c30 00000000`00000000 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 : nt!VfIrpDatabaseCheckExFreePool+0xa2
fffff880`08493150 fffff880`00d9d695 : fffff980`000c2e80 fffff980`589b0d80 fffff980`0aacec60 fffff980`0aacee80 : nt!VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x1e
fffff880`08493180 fffff880`00dbc2b9 : fffff980`59062a20 fffff980`02bca800 fffff980`59062a00 fffffa80`05782490 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x6a5
fffff880`08493210 fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`59062a20 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`084932c0 fffff800`033c6477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`033c5ed0 fffffa80`0793b0d0 fffffa80`06eebe30 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`08493320 fffff800`033bc764 : fffffa80`055cecd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04abfb10 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`084934b0 fffff800`033c1876 : fffffa80`04abfb10 fffff880`08493630 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`04438f30 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`084935b0 fffff800`033c8587 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`c2050801 00000000`00000001 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`08493680 fffff800`033e12a4 : 00000000`035cdbc0 00000000`00100001 00000000`00000000 00000000`035cdc30 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`08493720 fffff800`030c5153 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
fffff880`084937b0 00000000`777401ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08493820)
00000000`035cdb48 fffff800`030bd840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777401ea
fffff880`08493c20 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`03064943 fffffa80`03f8e898 fffff880`00000011 fffff900`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode
```
!kb 100

```
0: kd> kb 100
RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`030c5469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00007a17 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`030c40e0 : fffffa80`054b4440 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`08b02ca0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`0355cb54 : 00000000`00007a17 fffffa80`044b1690 fffffa80`03995410 fffffa80`03995520 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`03566bdf : fffff880`00fc30f8 fffffa80`054bcb02 fffff980`0c40afb8 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
fffff880`00f9a920 : fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff980`0c40ae10 fffffa80`054bcb40 fffff800`03567d86 : nt!VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 : ACPI!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
fffff800`0356ac42 : fffff980`0c40af70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cdb40 fffffa80`055f2cc0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`0c40ae10 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffffa80`054cd9f0 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`015cf445 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff980`0c400e60 fffffa80`06382210 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`015e1d56 : fffff980`025c4530 fffffa80`054cd9f0 fffff980`00018000 ffffe5f0`00000001 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
fffff880`015d9dea : fffff800`0489bd40 fffff980`0c678e02 00000000`00000003 fffff980`025c4530 : CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
fffff800`0356d5d6 : fffff980`0c676e60 fffff980`0c676e60 fffff800`0489bd60 fffff980`0c678e10 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
fffff800`030c8516 : fffff980`0c678fbb fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
fffff800`0356519f : fffff980`0c678e10 fffffa80`054b2801 fffff980`0c676f01 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`01a2d6cb : fffffa80`054b4610 fffff880`02e40010 fffff880`02e40010 fffff980`0c676f80 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`01a2d8d3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`000000fe 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`054c7060 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
fffff800`030d15dc : fffff800`0323ee80 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`054c7128 00000000`00000017 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
fffff800`030cc065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076b35d0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a2d880 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`030cbe7c : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`084930f8 fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff800`0311165c : fffff980`589b0c00 00000000`63694d46 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff800`03556409 : fffffa80`06382210 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0162af80 : nt!KiDpcInterrupt+0xcc
fffff800`03556f02 : fffff980`0aabec50 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 fffff980`589b0c30 : nt!ViIrpDatabaseReleaseLock+0x59
fffff800`035698de : fffff980`589b0c30 00000000`00000000 fffff980`589b0c30 fffff880`084931c0 : nt!VfIrpDatabaseCheckExFreePool+0xa2
fffff880`00d9d695 : fffff980`000c2e80 fffff980`589b0d80 fffff980`0aacec60 fffff980`0aacee80 : nt!VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x1e
fffff880`00dbc2b9 : fffff980`59062a20 fffff980`02bca800 fffff980`59062a00 fffffa80`05782490 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x6a5
fffff800`0356bc16 : fffff980`59062a20 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff800`033c6477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`033c5ed0 fffffa80`0793b0d0 fffffa80`06eebe30 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff800`033bc764 : fffffa80`055cecd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04abfb10 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff800`033c1876 : fffffa80`04abfb10 fffff880`08493630 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`04438f30 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff800`033c8587 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`c2050801 00000000`00000001 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff800`033e12a4 : 00000000`035cdbc0 00000000`00100001 00000000`00000000 00000000`035cdc30 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff800`030c5153 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
00000000`777401ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff800`030bd840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777401ea
00000000`00000000 : fffff800`03064943 fffffa80`03f8e898 fffff880`00000011 fffff900`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems to me that the problem was only Pushed to the surface w/ Dragon age : Origins, and my attempts to flush it out was a success but at the cost of making fixing it hard or unlikely.I'm knowledgeable but nowhere near as knowledgeable as you. I'm a Entry level PC consultant. and mainly Deal with Top-level OS issues as this problem is clearly at the Low-level area of the OS.
and is only getting worse by my attempts to resolve it on my own.

P.S. I tried this as well useing CMD propt.


```
C:\Users\Chad>REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MS
IServer" /VE /T REG_SZ /F /D "Service"
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Users\Chad>net start msiserver
System error 1084 has occurred.

This service cannot be started in Safe Mode
```
Then realized i was in SM w/ Network. and pass this one with success.


```
C:\Users\Chad>REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MSIServer" /VE /T REG_SZ /F /D "Service"
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Users\Chad>net start msiserver
The Windows Installer service is starting.
The Windows Installer service was started successfully.
```
I will attempt to install the driver update and let you know the results.

FAILED...... 

```
"This Package is not Compatible with the Platform of Microsoft Windows you are running.
This application will now abort."
```

2007/07/03	ATi Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid\vga driver)
O.S. : Windows Vista x86 (32-bit),Windows Vista x64 (64-bit)

This driver is the only available Driver even close to windows 7 from my Manufactures Site which I believe was the one i downloaded.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 


I noticed this -->  nt!VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4 -- 

There is a deadlock... a thread needs an object that another has; it will never give the object up; therefore the other thread will never get it. BSODs ensue.

The bugcheck was *0xa* - I'm wondering why the driver verifier did not flag this deadlock with a 0xc4 bugcheck.

Notice what the name is of the only driver on the stack is that is not a Windows 7 driver? ??

The stack text - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
00000`00000001 : [color=#000066][color=#000066]nt![/color][/color]KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
ffa80`03995520 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiPageFault+0x260
ffa80`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]VfDeadlockAcquireResource+0x1d4
ff800`03567d86 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]VerifierKeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x11f
00000`00000002 : [color=red]ACPI[/color]!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x2c
ffa80`055f2cc0 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IovCallDriver+0x566
ffa80`054cd9f0 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
ffa80`06382210 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IovCallDriver+0x566
fe5f0`00000001 : CLASSPNP!ServiceTransferRequest+0x355
ff980`025c4530 : CLASSPNP!ClasspServiceIdleRequest+0x26
ff980`0c678e10 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4ae3
ff800`00000005 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x166
00000`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
ff980`0c676f80 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
ffa80`054c7060 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x1fb
00000`00000017 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x53
ff880`01a2d880 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
00000`63694d46 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KxRetireDpcList+0x5
00000`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiDispatchInterruptContinue
ff980`0162af80 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiDpcInterrupt+0xcc
ff980`589b0c30 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]ViIrpDatabaseReleaseLock+0x59
ff880`084931c0 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]VfIrpDatabaseCheckExFreePool+0xa2
ff980`0aacee80 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x1e
ffa80`05782490 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x6a5
00000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
ffa80`06eebe30 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IovCallDriver+0x566
00000`00000001 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IopParseDevice+0x5a7
ffa80`04438f30 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
00000`00000001 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
00000`035cdc30 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]IopCreateFile+0x2b7
00000`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]NtOpenFile+0x58
00000`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000`00000000 : 0x777401ea
ff900`00000000 : [color=#000066]nt![/color]KiCallUserMode
---


[/FONT]
```
`



Type *!locks* into windbug - full kernel dump only

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

I was able to install the 2007 drivers Finally, and im back in the Live OS. But yet to test if DA:Origins is going to BSOD. Will update ya when i find out.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Result of !locks This is after patching the ati Raid drivers

and yes thats the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface windows driver that controls my motherboards resources and power i believe.

```
*** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffff98053570ef0    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8008c28b60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks..

Resource @ 0xfffff980534c0f98    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8005cb6060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.................
15836 total locks, 2 locks currently held
```
!locks from previous Full Dump Prior to BSOD without game running:


```
1: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks.

Resource @ nt!CmpRegistryLock (0xfffff80003208f80)    Shared 1 owning threads
    Contention Count = 48
     Threads: fffffa80074b8b60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffff98055e98f50    Shared 1 owning threads
    Contention Count = 16
     Threads: fffffa8004ad6b60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks............

Resource @ 0xfffff9805c532f98    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa800729f8e0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks....

Resource @ 0xfffff9805cfb4f90    Exclusively owned
     Threads: fffffa80077279b0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.

Resource @ 0xfffff98055e92ef0    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8004c59860-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.

Resource @ 0xfffff9805614af98    Shared 2 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa80073066c0-01<*> fffffa80039f31a0-01<*> 
15675 total locks, 6 locks currently held
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems that my RAID driver where not the problem, as O Install the most resent. I back in Safe-Mode i get this dump posted below and had a other Stating SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXEPTION i will post the mini Dump from that as the system crash and made another DMP File over my existing Full DMP.

Most resent Dump and !locks 
!thread 


```
1: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa8007851660  Cid 01cc.0de8  Teb: 000007fffffa4000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 RUNNING on processor 1
Impersonation token:  fffff8a0029ad680 (Level Impersonation)
Owning Process            fffffa80067edb30       Image:         svchost.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      33924          Ticks: 0
Context Switch Count      32130             
UserTime                  00:00:06.328
KernelTime                00:00:06.171
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefdf2a808
Stack Init fffff880069e4db0 Current fffff880069e4220
Base fffff880069e5000 Limit fffff880069df000 Call 0
Priority 7 BasePriority 7 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`069e43a8 fffff800`03082469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313387d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`069e43b0 fffff800`030810e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0019bcf0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`069e44f0 fffff880`0313387d : fffffa80`08ba7000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`069e44f0)
fffff880`069e4680 fffffa80`08ba7000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313387d
fffff880`069e4688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03347aeb : 0xfffffa80`08ba7000
```
!kb 100


```
1: kd> kb 100
RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`03082469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313387d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`030810e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0019bcf0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0313387d : fffffa80`08ba7000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffffa80`08ba7000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313387d
00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03347aeb : 0xfffffa80`08ba7000
```
Dump:

```
Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03011000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0324ee50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 13:34:36.166 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:50.073
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffff8800313387d, 2, 8, fffff8800313387d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8800313387d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800313387d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdd018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff8800313387d 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`0313387d ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880069e44f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880069e44f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880069e46b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880069e46e0
rdx=000001fff97b7640 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800313387d rsp=fffff880069e4680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000510000
r11=fffff880069e46b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffff880`0313387d ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003082469 to fffff80003082f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffff880`0313387d ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`069e43a8 fffff800`03082469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313387d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`069e43b0 fffff800`030810e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0019bcf0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`069e44f0 fffff880`0313387d : fffffa80`08ba7000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`069e4680 fffffa80`08ba7000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313387d
fffff880`069e4688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03347aeb : 0xfffffa80`08ba7000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`030810e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`069e43a8 fffff800`03082469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313387d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`069e43b0 fffff800`030810e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0019bcf0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`069e44f0 fffff880`0313387d : fffffa80`08ba7000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`069e44f0)
fffff880`069e4680 fffffa80`08ba7000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313387d
fffff880`069e4688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03347c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03347aeb : 0xfffffa80`08ba7000
rax=fffff880069e44b0 rbx=fffffa800019bcf0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff8800313387d rsi=fffffa800019bcf0 rdi=fffffa8008ba70b8
rip=fffff80003082f00 rsp=fffff880069e43a8 rbp=fffff880069e4570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff8800313387d
r11=fffff6fb7e2000c0 r12=fffffa8008ba88b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03082f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`069e43b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`069e43a8 fffff800`03082469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`069e43b0 fffff800`030810e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`069e44f0 fffff880`0313387d nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`069e4680 fffffa80`08ba7000 0xfffff880`0313387d
fffff880`069e4688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`08ba7000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb3000 fffff800`00bbd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03011000 fffff800`035ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`035ee000 fffff800`03637000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00cfa000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cfa000 fffff880`00d0e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d0e000 fffff880`00d6c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d6c000 fffff880`00dca000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`00dca000 fffff880`00ddf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00ddf000 fffff880`00df7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e81ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f93000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00f9c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00fb3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fe6000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ffb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01044000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01044000 fffff880`010a0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010b7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010d1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`010d1000 fffff880`010da000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010e5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`0116f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`011b4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011da000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`011da000 fffff880`011f4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`013c3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013c3000 fffff880`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013f1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`01446000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01446000 fffff880`0144e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01483000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`01483000 fffff880`0149e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`01512000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01512000 fffff880`01523000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01523000 fffff880`0152d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0152d000 fffff880`01579000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01579000 fffff880`015b3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015b3000 fffff880`015ed000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`016c4000 fffff880`017b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`01800000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01a25000 fffff880`01a35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01a35000 fffff880`01a3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a3e000 fffff880`01a47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a47000 fffff880`01a50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a50000 fffff880`01a5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a5b000 fffff880`01a6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a6c000 fffff880`01a8a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a8a000 fffff880`01a97000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a97000 fffff880`01aa0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01aa0000 fffff880`01ab1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01ab1000 fffff880`01aba000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01aba000 fffff880`01ac9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01ad3000 fffff880`01b35000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b58000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01b58000 fffff880`01b92000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01bbf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01bbf000 fffff880`01bc8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01bc8000 fffff880`01bcf000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01bcf000 fffff880`01bdd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01bfa000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c17000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03c17000 fffff880`03c5d000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c7e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03cd6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03cd6000 fffff880`03ce2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ce2000 fffff880`03ced000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ced000 fffff880`03cfc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03cfc000 fffff880`03d7f000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03d9d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03dae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03dae000 fffff880`03dca000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03dca000 fffff880`03df0000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03df8000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0401d000 fffff880`0403b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`0404a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0404a000 fffff880`0405a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0405a000 fffff880`04070000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04070000 fffff880`04094000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04094000 fffff880`040a0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`040a0000 fffff880`040cf000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`040d2000 fffff880`04128000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04128000 fffff880`04139000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04139000 fffff880`04144000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04168000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04168000 fffff880`041a6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041e5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`041e5000 fffff880`041f1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041f1000 fffff880`041fc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`041fc000 fffff880`041fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04435000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04448000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04449000 fffff880`0448c000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0448c000 fffff880`0449e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044f8000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`044f8000 fffff880`0450d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0450d000 fffff880`0454a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0454a000 fffff880`0456c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`04589000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04589000 fffff880`04597000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04597000 fffff880`045b0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`045b0000 fffff880`045be000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045cc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045d6000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045fe000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a16000 fffff880`054d9a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`054da000 fffff880`054db180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`054dc000 fffff880`055d0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`055d0000 fffff880`055db000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`055db000 fffff880`055f6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`055f6000 fffff880`055ff000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`0620c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0620c000 fffff880`0620df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0620e000 fffff880`063f0900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`063f1000 fffff880`063f6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`063f7000 fffff880`063ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06e2e000 fffff880`06ef6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06ef6000 fffff880`06f14000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06f14000 fffff880`06f2c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06f2c000 fffff880`06f58000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06f58000 fffff880`06fa5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06fa5000 fffff880`06fc8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06fc8000 fffff880`06fe0000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07812000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07812000 fffff880`07883000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`078c6000 fffff880`078fa000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`078fa000 fffff880`079a0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`079a0000 fffff880`079bf000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`079bf000 fffff880`079ca000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`079ca000 fffff880`079f7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0906a000 fffff880`090af000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`090af000 fffff880`09118000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`09118000 fffff880`091b0000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`091b0000 fffff880`091cd000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b43000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b43000 fffff880`01b4d000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b4d000 fffff880`01b82000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01b95000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`011fe000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04168000 fffff880`041a6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f93000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`06fc8000 fffff880`06fe0000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`0116f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0405a000 fffff880`04070000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01483000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c17000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010e5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`055f6000 fffff880`055ff000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`045e4000 fffff880`045fe000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01a97000 fffff880`01aa0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03dae000 fffff880`03dca000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01aa0000 fffff880`01ab1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`010d1000 fffff880`010da000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01446000 fffff880`0144e000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01bc8000 fffff880`01bcf000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d9d000 fffff880`03dae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06ef6000 fffff880`06f14000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`091b0000 fffff880`091cd000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01b95000 fffff880`01bbf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`01446000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d0e000 fffff880`00d6c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`01512000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0404a000 fffff880`0405a000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045cc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cfc000 fffff880`03d7f000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03d9d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ced000 fffff880`03cfc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0454a000 fffff880`0456c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04435000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045d6000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04448000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`0620c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`054dc000 fffff880`055d0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03c17000 fffff880`03c5d000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01523000 fffff880`0152d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015b3000 fffff880`015ed000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`01800000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04139000 fffff880`04144000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`035ee000 fffff800`03637000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04168000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04597000 fffff880`045b0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`063f7000 fffff880`063ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04589000 fffff880`04597000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06e2e000 fffff880`06ef6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0401d000 fffff880`0403b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`045b0000 fffff880`045be000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb3000 fffff800`00bbd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04449000 fffff880`0448c000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013c3000 fffff880`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`063f1000 fffff880`063f6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`00dca000 fffff880`00ddf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b58000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00cfa000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`0404a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`010b7000 fffff880`010d1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06f14000 fffff880`06f2c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`078c6000 fffff880`078fa000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`06f2c000 fffff880`06f58000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06f58000 fffff880`06fa5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06fa5000 fffff880`06fc8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01a50000 fffff880`01a5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00d6c000 fffff880`00dca000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ce2000 fffff880`03ced000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c4000 fffff880`017b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04094000 fffff880`040a0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`040a0000 fffff880`040cf000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044f8000 fffff880`0450d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01aba000 fffff880`01ac9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`011b4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0906a000 fffff880`090af000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01a5b000 fffff880`01a6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03cd6000 fffff880`03ce2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03011000 fffff800`035ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`013c3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01bbf000 fffff880`01bc8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`054da000 fffff880`054db180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a16000 fffff880`054d9a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011da000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ffb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fe6000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010b7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01512000 fffff880`01523000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`078fa000 fffff880`079a0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0450d000 fffff880`0454a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cfa000 fffff880`00d0e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03df0000 fffff880`03df8000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e81ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`04070000 fffff880`04094000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`055db000 fffff880`055f6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c7e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`011da000 fffff880`011f4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03cd6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`041f1000 fffff880`041fc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01a35000 fffff880`01a3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a3e000 fffff880`01a47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a47000 fffff880`01a50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01579000 fffff880`015b3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01b58000 fffff880`01b92000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`079a0000 fffff880`079bf000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`00ddf000 fffff880`00df7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041e5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0620e000 fffff880`063f0900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`079bf000 fffff880`079ca000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041e5000 fffff880`041f1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01bfa000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07812000 fffff880`07883000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09118000 fffff880`091b0000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`090af000 fffff880`09118000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`079ca000 fffff880`079f7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01ad3000 fffff880`01b35000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`041fc000 fffff880`041fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07812000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01a8a000 fffff880`01a97000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a6c000 fffff880`01a8a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013f1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03dca000 fffff880`03df0000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0448c000 fffff880`0449e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`04589000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0620c000 fffff880`0620df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04128000 fffff880`04139000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044f8000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055d0000 fffff880`055db000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040d2000 fffff880`04128000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00fb3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01bcf000 fffff880`01bdd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01044000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01044000 fffff880`010a0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0152d000 fffff880`01579000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01483000 fffff880`0149e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01a25000 fffff880`01a35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01ab1000 fffff880`01aba000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00f9c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b35000 fffff880`01b43000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b43000 fffff880`01b4d000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b4d000 fffff880`01b82000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01b95000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010ec000 fffff880`011fe000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`0313387d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`0313387d
```
!locks

```
1: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks....

Resource @ 0xfffffa800557b880    Shared 1 owning threads
    Contention Count = 42
     Threads: fffffa8007a8f060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffff98036b0af50    Exclusively owned
    Contention Count = 1
     Threads: fffffa8007a8f060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffff98055f02f50    Exclusively owned
    Contention Count = 1
     Threads: fffffa8007a8f060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks....

Resource @ 0xfffff98055edaef0    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8008993060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks......................

Resource @ 0xfffff98057e68f98    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8008945060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks..

Resource @ 0xfffff98057f6aef0    Exclusively owned
     Threads: fffffa8007a8f060-01<*> 

Resource @ 0xfffff98057f6af98    Exclusively owned
     Threads: fffffa8007a8f060-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.
15582 total locks, 7 locks currently held
```
Mini DMP

```
Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\112509-79515-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0304c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03289e50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 13:16:42.129 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:41.036
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880030eb001, fffff88009fb42e0, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+9ee28 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff880030eb001, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009fb42e0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.


ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: nt

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8000304c000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+9ee28
fffff880`030eb001 a00e0380f8ffff0000 mov   al,byte ptr [0000FFFFF880030Eh]

CONTEXT:  fffff88009fb42e0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009fb42e0)
rax=fffff88009fb4cc0 rbx=fffff88009fb4d80 rcx=fffff88009fb4d40
rdx=fffff88009fb4d88 rsi=fffff88009fb4d40 rdi=fffff88009fb4d88
rip=fffff880030eb001 rsp=fffff88009fb4cc0 rbp=fffffa8008d92350
 r8=fffff88009fb4d80  r9=0000000000000004 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88009fb5330 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa80079a1510 r15=0000000000000004
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010287
fffff880`030eb001 a00e0380f8ffff0000 mov   al,byte ptr [0000FFFFF880030Eh] ds:002b:0000ffff`f880030e=??
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa8008c39c88 to fffff880030eb001

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09fb4cc0 fffffa80`08c39c88 : fffff880`09fb6000 00000000`00000004 fffff980`50784ef0 fffffa80`08d92350 : 0xfffff880`030eb001
fffff880`09fb4cc8 fffff880`09fb6000 : 00000000`00000004 fffff980`50784ef0 fffffa80`08d92350 fffff800`030eae28 : 0xfffffa80`08c39c88
fffff880`09fb4cd0 00000000`00000004 : fffff980`50784ef0 fffffa80`08d92350 fffff800`030eae28 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`09fb6000
fffff880`09fb4cd8 fffff980`50784ef0 : fffffa80`08d92350 fffff800`030eae28 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03961898 : 0x4
fffff880`09fb4ce0 fffffa80`08d92350 : fffff800`030eae28 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03961898 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`50784ef0
fffff880`09fb4ce8 fffff800`030eae28 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03961898 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033be477 : 0xfffffa80`08d92350
fffff880`09fb4cf0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`03961898 00000000`00000000 fffff800`033be477 fffff880`00c20ef8 : nt+0x9ee28


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt+9ee28
fffff800`030eae28 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt+9ee28

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ntoskrnl.exe

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88009fb42e0 ; kb

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09fb3a18 fffff800`030bd469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`030eb001 fffff880`09fb42e0 : nt+0x71f00
fffff880`09fb3a20 00000000`0000003b : 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`030eb001 fffff880`09fb42e0 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x71469
fffff880`09fb3a28 00000000`c0000005 : fffff880`030eb001 fffff880`09fb42e0 00000000`00000000 00000140`00000008 : 0x3b
fffff880`09fb3a30 fffff880`030eb001 : fffff880`09fb42e0 00000000`00000000 00000140`00000008 d64d0dca`86299156 : 0xc0000005
fffff880`09fb3a38 fffff880`09fb42e0 : 00000000`00000000 00000140`00000008 d64d0dca`86299156 3b03ffa6`f7ffe2be : 0xfffff880`030eb001
fffff880`09fb3a40 00000000`00000000 : 00000140`00000008 d64d0dca`86299156 3b03ffa6`f7ffe2be 00002600`0979e610 : 0xfffff880`09fb42e0
rax=fffff88009fb3b20 rbx=fffff8000320c1e8 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff8000304c000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800030bdf00 rsp=fffff88009fb3a18 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff880030eb001  r9=fffff88009fb42e0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88009fb3c18 r12=fffff800030bd153 r13=fffff800032ca354
r14=fffff800030bcd40 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt+0x71f00:
fffff800`030bdf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`09fb3a20=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`09fb3a18 fffff800`030bd469 nt+0x71f00
fffff880`09fb3a20 00000000`0000003b nt+0x71469
fffff880`09fb3a28 00000000`c0000005 0x3b
fffff880`09fb3a30 fffff880`030eb001 0xc0000005
fffff880`09fb3a38 fffff880`09fb42e0 0xfffff880`030eb001
fffff880`09fb3a40 00000000`00000000 0xfffff880`09fb42e0
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03003000 fffff800`0304c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`0304c000 fffff800`03629000   nt       ntoskrnl.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c81000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00dfc000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e48000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e48000 fffff880`00e72000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e72000 fffff880`00e86000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e91ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`00ea5000 fffff880`00f49000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00f58000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00faf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fc2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fcf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00fe9000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01023000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01023000 fffff880`010ad000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`010f2000 fffff880`0110d000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0110d000 fffff880`01121000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01169000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`0117e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0117e000 fffff880`011da000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`011da000 fffff880`011e1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011e1000 fffff880`011f1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fc000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0124d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0124e000 fffff880`013f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01450000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01463000 fffff880`014c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`014c1000 fffff880`014db000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0154e000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`0155f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`01569000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01569000 fffff880`015b5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015ef000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`01674000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01674000 fffff880`0167c000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`0167c000 fffff880`0176e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0176e000 fffff880`017ce000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017ce000 fffff880`017f9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a12000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a26000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a26000 fffff880`01a37000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a37000 fffff880`01a55000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a55000 fffff880`01a62000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a62000 fffff880`01a6b000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a7c000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01a7c000 fffff880`01a85000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a85000 fffff880`01aab000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01aab000 fffff880`01aba000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01ac0000 fffff880`01b22000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01b22000 fffff880`01b45000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01b45000 fffff880`01b5f000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01b5f000 fffff880`01b82000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01bac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01bac000 fffff880`01bb5000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01bb5000 fffff880`01bbc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01bbc000 fffff880`01bca000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bca000 fffff880`01bef000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01bef000 fffff880`01bff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c50000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c50000 fffff880`03c6a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c6a000 fffff880`03c79000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c7e000 fffff880`03ccf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03cdb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03ce6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ce6000 fffff880`03cf5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03cf5000 fffff880`03d78000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d78000 fffff880`03d96000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d96000 fffff880`03da7000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03da7000 fffff880`03dc3000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03de9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03de9000 fffff880`03e00000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04051000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`040a7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`040b8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040c3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`040e7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`040f3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040f5000 fffff880`041e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041e9000 fffff880`041f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041f8000 fffff880`041f9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04435000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04448000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0444a000 fffff880`0448d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0448d000 fffff880`0449f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0449f000 fffff880`044f9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`044f9000 fffff880`0450e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`0454b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0454b000 fffff880`0456d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`0458a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0458a000 fffff880`04598000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`045b1000 fffff880`045b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`045ba000 fffff880`045c8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045d6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e0000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`045e0000 fffff880`045ee000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045f7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`045f7000 fffff880`045ff000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a10000 fffff880`04a26000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04a26000 fffff880`04a4a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a4a000 fffff880`04a56000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a71000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04a75000 fffff880`05538a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05539000 fffff880`0553a180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0553b000 fffff880`05579000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`05579000 fffff880`055b8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`055b8000 fffff880`055d5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`055d5000 fffff880`055f3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`055f3000 fffff880`055fe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`06207000 fffff880`063e9900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`063ea000 fffff880`063ef200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`063f0000 fffff880`063fc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`063fc000 fffff880`063fdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`064c8000 fffff880`064e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`064f0000 fffff880`0652a000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`0652a000 fffff880`0653f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0653f000 fffff880`06557000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06557000 fffff880`0656f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0656f000 fffff880`0659b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0659b000 fffff880`065e8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`065e8000 fffff880`06600000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`09a01000 fffff880`09aa7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`09aa7000 fffff880`09ac6000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`09ac6000 fffff880`09ad1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`09ad1000 fffff880`09afe000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`09afe000 fffff880`09b6f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09b6f000 fffff880`09b81000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`09b81000 fffff880`09bc6000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`0ae53000 fffff880`0aebc000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0aebc000 fffff880`0af54000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0af54000 fffff880`0af71000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00990000 fffff960`009f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b22000 fffff880`01b30000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b30000 fffff880`01b3a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b3a000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_ahcix64
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b82000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`0113a000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0553b000 fffff880`05579000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f58000 fffff880`00faf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`065e8000 fffff880`06600000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`01023000 fffff880`010ad000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04a10000 fffff880`04a26000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c81000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03de9000 fffff880`03e00000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fc000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045f7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`01b45000 fffff880`01b5f000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01a62000 fffff880`01a6b000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03da7000 fffff880`03dc3000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a7c000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01023000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e48000 fffff880`00e72000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01674000 fffff880`0167c000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00990000 fffff960`009f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01bb5000 fffff880`01bbc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d96000 fffff880`03da7000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`064c8000 fffff880`064e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0af54000 fffff880`0af71000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01bac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0154e000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045d6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cf5000 fffff880`03d78000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d78000 fffff880`03d96000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ce6000 fffff880`03cf5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01450000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0454b000 fffff880`0456d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04435000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045e0000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04448000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`063f0000 fffff880`063fc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040f5000 fffff880`041e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00e72000 fffff880`00e86000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`01569000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040c3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`03003000 fffff800`0304c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`040e7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`045b1000 fffff880`045b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0458a000 fffff880`04598000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`055d5000 fffff880`055f3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03c6a000 fffff880`03c79000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`045ba000 fffff880`045c8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0444a000 fffff880`0448d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`014c1000 fffff880`014db000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017ce000 fffff880`017f9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`063ea000 fffff880`063ef200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0652a000 fffff880`0653f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01b22000 fffff880`01b45000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`045e0000 fffff880`045ee000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041e9000 fffff880`041f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06557000 fffff880`0656f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00dfc000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`0656f000 fffff880`0659b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0659b000 fffff880`065e8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`01b5f000 fffff880`01b82000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a26000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fc2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01463000 fffff880`014c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03ce6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`01674000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0167c000 fffff880`0176e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04a4a000 fffff880`04a56000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044f9000 fffff880`0450e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01aab000 fffff880`01aba000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0176e000 fffff880`017ce000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`09b81000 fffff880`09bc6000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01a26000 fffff880`01a37000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03cdb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0304c000 fffff800`03629000   nt       ntoskrnl.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0124e000 fffff880`013f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01bac000 fffff880`01bb5000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05539000 fffff880`0553a180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a75000 fffff880`05538a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01a85000 fffff880`01aab000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`055b8000 fffff880`055d5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e48000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011da000 fffff880`011e1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011e1000 fffff880`011f1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`0155f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09a01000 fffff880`09aa7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0450e000 fffff880`0454b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`045f7000 fffff880`045ff000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e91ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`04a26000 fffff880`04a4a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a71000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c50000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c50000 fffff880`03c6a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c7e000 fffff880`03ccf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`055f3000 fffff880`055fe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a12000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015ef000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`064f0000 fffff880`0652a000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`09aa7000 fffff880`09ac6000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`0653f000 fffff880`06557000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05579000 fffff880`055b8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06207000 fffff880`063e9900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`00fcf000 fffff880`00fe9000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01169000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`09ac6000 fffff880`09ad1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040e7000 fffff880`040f3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0124d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09afe000 fffff880`09b6f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0aebc000 fffff880`0af54000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0ae53000 fffff880`0aebc000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`09ad1000 fffff880`09afe000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01ac0000 fffff880`01b22000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`041f8000 fffff880`041f9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`09b6f000 fffff880`09b81000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01a55000 fffff880`01a62000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a37000 fffff880`01a55000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0110d000 fffff880`01121000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03dc3000 fffff880`03de9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0448d000 fffff880`0449f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`0458a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`063fc000 fffff880`063fdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`040b8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0449f000 fffff880`044f9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04051000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`040a7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fcf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01bbc000 fffff880`01bca000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bca000 fffff880`01bef000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01169000 fffff880`0117e000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0117e000 fffff880`011da000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01569000 fffff880`015b5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`010f2000 fffff880`0110d000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01bef000 fffff880`01bff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ea5000 fffff880`00f49000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00f58000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01a7c000 fffff880`01a85000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b22000 fffff880`01b30000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b30000 fffff880`01b3a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b3a000 fffff880`01b6f000   dump_ahcix64
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b6f000 fffff880`01b82000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`0113a000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`030eb001 fffff880`09fb42e0 00000000`00000000
```
It almost seems like most of the Data got Smashed during the crash.Well the stack anyway.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Too double check i reinstalled my Display Drivers to be sure. they was the windows 7 drivers. as far as everything else i can say that they are the only available drivers for vista 64 and have been said to be compatible.

I would hate to have to reinstall. So I am will to ride this out if there is a solution.

Also once was back int he OS the ATI Driver package that include all ATI Chipset drivers as well as as the SATA. crash during attempting install.

This is the Data it gave


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	InstallManagerApp.exe
  Application Version:	3.0.624.0
  Application Timestamp:	464d02da
  Fault Module Name:	MFC80U.DLL
  Fault Module Version:	8.0.50727.1833
  Fault Module Timestamp:	482bb4a2
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	00000000000854ee
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	2a81
  Additional Information 2:	2a81cbaea89bd5754e854ae615f08673
  Additional Information 3:	4435
  Additional Information 4:	44354b3140c1312d8ff0e466eb45bd55

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Also after sifting thru the Driver packages deep in the folder i found the atiPCIe.sys you referred to and im attempting to install it now. Turns out thats the North Bridge Filter Driver.

alas it seems the part of the Installer that crash when i tried to use it is needed to install the Driver its says and i used Vista, Vista SP 1 & 2 compatibility settings and checked run as admin to no avail. im not sure Which Device in the Device manager im supposed to update with the Files in the Folder though.

Nvm mind found it :

ATI PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver

its updated with the Manufacture Driver. Do you want me to redo that .BAT files i started off with?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The crash info from post #30 contains an NTSTATUS exception code = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation.

0xc..5 can be a bad driver attempting to read from or write to a memory address it should not; bad RAM

My money is on the bad driver - it is not following the rules dictated by the Windows 7 NT Kernel - the hex timestamps are translated -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B]InstallManagerApp[/B]
0x464d02da =     Thu May 17 18:35:22 2007[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B]IMFC80U.DLL[/B]
0x4482bb4a2   =     Wed May 14 20:57:22 2008[/FONT]
```
jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Why are you not using the driver that Windows 7 installs during initial installation on its own. Windows 7 should not need any assistance during installation --- I never offered it any. I wipe the HDD w/ KillDisk, insert the DVD and walk away for about an hour.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

=( 

Getting Sporadic BSOD regardless of Dragon Age : Origins. Same issue though.

Im getting the Feeling that these additional Dumps are getting more redundant than anything. But I try and only Add Dumps when I have made changes to the Core Driver setup. in Hopes that by eliminating each Driver by confirming they are the most compatible available version as i can, so we can determine what is causing it. I really hope im not Cutting into your Time with your family. 

Dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03014000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03251e50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 15:48:57.703 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:19.593
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffff8800313687d, 2, 8, fffff8800313687d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8800313687d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800313687d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff8800313687d 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`0313687d ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800a27e4f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800a27e4f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8800a27e6b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8800a27e6e0
rdx=000001fff7486d00 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800313687d rsp=fffff8800a27e680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000510000
r11=fffff8800a27e6b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffff880`0313687d ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003085469 to fffff80003085f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffff880`0313687d ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a27e3a8 fffff800`03085469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313687d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a27e3b0 fffff800`030840e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`017053b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a27e4f0 fffff880`0313687d : fffffa80`044ac000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0a27e680 fffffa80`044ac000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313687d
fffff880`0a27e688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0334aaeb : 0xfffffa80`044ac000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`030840e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a27e3a8 fffff800`03085469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313687d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a27e3b0 fffff800`030840e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`017053b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a27e4f0 fffff880`0313687d : fffffa80`044ac000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a27e4f0)
fffff880`0a27e680 fffffa80`044ac000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313687d
fffff880`0a27e688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0334aaeb : 0xfffffa80`044ac000
rax=fffff8800a27e4b0 rbx=fffffa80017053b0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff8800313687d rsi=fffffa80017053b0 rdi=fffffa80044ac0b8
rip=fffff80003085f00 rsp=fffff8800a27e3a8 rbp=fffff8800a27e570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff8800313687d
r11=fffff6fb7e2000c0 r12=fffffa80044ad8b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03085f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a27e3b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0a27e3a8 fffff800`03085469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a27e3b0 fffff800`030840e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a27e4f0 fffff880`0313687d nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0a27e680 fffffa80`044ac000 0xfffff880`0313687d
fffff880`0a27e688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`044ac000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03014000 fffff800`035f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`035f1000 fffff800`0363a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00ce9000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00cfd000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00d5b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d5b000 fffff880`00dff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`00e5a000 fffff880`00eb1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00eb1000 fffff880`00eba000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00ec4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ed1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ed1000 fffff880`00f04000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f04000 fffff880`00f19000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f19000 fffff880`00f43000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f8f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fa3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00faeae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fe4000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ffe000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01063000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01063000 fffff880`01073000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`0108d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0108d000 fffff880`01117000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0115c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0115c000 fffff880`01177000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01177000 fffff880`0118b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0118b000 fffff880`0119a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011d2000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011e7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011e7000 fffff880`011f0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0123b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01240000 fffff880`013e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`01400000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01492000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`014fa000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`014fa000 fffff880`01514000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01514000 fffff880`01587000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01587000 fffff880`01598000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015a2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015a2000 fffff880`015ee000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015fa000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`01693000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`016a5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016a5000 fffff880`016ae000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`016b1000 fffff880`017a3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017a3000 fffff880`017ed000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`017ed000 fffff880`017fd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a12000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a1d000 fffff880`01a2e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a2e000 fffff880`01a4c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01a4c000 fffff880`01a59000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a59000 fffff880`01a62000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`01a62000 fffff880`01a73000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`01a73000 fffff880`01a7c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a7c000 fffff880`01aa2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01aa2000 fffff880`01ab1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01ab6000 fffff880`01b18000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`01b18000 fffff880`01b52000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`01b78000 fffff880`01ba2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bab000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01bab000 fffff880`01bb2000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01bb2000 fffff880`01bc0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bc0000 fffff880`01be5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01be5000 fffff880`01bf5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03c9c000 fffff880`03cc0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03cc7000 fffff880`03d4a000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d4a000 fffff880`03d68000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d79000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d79000 fffff880`03d95000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`03d95000 fffff880`03dbb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03dbb000 fffff880`03dd2000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03df5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0403b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04046000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04055000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04055000 fffff880`04056480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04057000 fffff880`04071000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`04075000 fffff880`040b3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`040b3000 fffff880`040f2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`040f2000 fffff880`040fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040fe000 fffff880`0411b000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0411b000 fffff880`04139000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04139000 fffff880`04148000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04148000 fffff880`04158000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`0416e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0416e000 fffff880`04192000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04192000 fffff880`0419e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041cd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041e8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041fd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0441d000 fffff880`04436000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04436000 fffff880`0443e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0443f000 fffff880`0444d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0444d000 fffff880`0445b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`04465000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`0449a000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`0449a000 fffff880`044ad000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044b9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044b9000 fffff880`044c7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044cf000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`044cf000 fffff880`04512000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04512000 fffff880`04524000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04524000 fffff880`0457e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0457e000 fffff880`04593000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04593000 fffff880`045d0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045d0000 fffff880`045f2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fb000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff880`04a0b000 fffff880`04a23000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04a2a000 fffff880`054eda80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`054ef180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`054f0000 fffff880`055e4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`055e4000 fffff880`055ef000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`055ef000 fffff880`05600000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06205200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06206000 fffff880`06207f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06208000 fffff880`06216000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0621d000 fffff880`063ff900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`07a23000 fffff880`07a3b000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`07a3b000 fffff880`07a6f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`07a85000 fffff880`07b4d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`07b4d000 fffff880`07b6b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07b6b000 fffff880`07b83000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07b83000 fffff880`07baf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07baf000 fffff880`07bfc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e71000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09ea5000 fffff880`09f4b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`09f4b000 fffff880`09f6a000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`09f6a000 fffff880`09f75000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`09f75000 fffff880`09fa2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`09fa2000 fffff880`09fb4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`09fb4000 fffff880`09fd1000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0a8b6000 fffff880`0a8fb000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`0a8fb000 fffff880`0a964000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0a964000 fffff880`0a9fc000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b18000 fffff880`01b26000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b26000 fffff880`01b30000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b30000 fffff880`01b65000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b65000 fffff880`01b78000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`011a3000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04075000 fffff880`040b3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e5a000 fffff880`00eb1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`07a23000 fffff880`07a3b000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffff880`0108d000 fffff880`01117000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`0416e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fe4000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`03dbb000 fffff880`03dd2000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fb000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:41 2009 (4A897FD5)
fffff880`04057000 fffff880`04071000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Mon Aug 17 12:05:30 2009 (4A897FCA)
fffff880`01a59000 fffff880`01a62000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:30 2009 (4A897F8E)
fffff880`03d79000 fffff880`03d95000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Mon Aug 17 12:06:04 2009 (4A897FEC)
fffff880`01a62000 fffff880`01a73000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Mon Aug 17 12:04:42 2009 (4A897F9A)
fffff880`011e7000 fffff880`011f0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f19000 fffff880`00f43000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01492000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffff960`00890000 fffff960`008f1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`01bab000 fffff880`01bb2000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d79000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07b4d000 fffff880`07b6b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`09fb4000 fffff880`09fd1000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01b78000 fffff880`01ba2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00d5b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01514000 fffff880`01587000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04148000 fffff880`04158000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0444d000 fffff880`0445b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cc7000 fffff880`03d4a000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d4a000 fffff880`03d68000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0118b000 fffff880`0119a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045d0000 fffff880`045f2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`0449a000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Mon Apr 16 06:20:13 2007 (46234DDD)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`04465000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`0449a000 fffff880`044ad000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044b9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`054f0000 fffff880`055e4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fa3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f8f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015a2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017a3000 fffff880`017ed000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`035f1000 fffff800`0363a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c9c000 fffff880`03cc0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0441d000 fffff880`04436000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04436000 fffff880`0443e080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06208000 fffff880`06216000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07a85000 fffff880`07b4d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016a5000 fffff880`016ae000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0411b000 fffff880`04139000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04055000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0443f000 fffff880`0444d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`044cf000 fffff880`04512000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`014fa000 fffff880`01514000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06205200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041fd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03df5000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00ce9000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`044b9000 fffff880`044c7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04139000 fffff880`04148000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`0108d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`07b6b000 fffff880`07b83000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07a3b000 fffff880`07a6f000   mqac     mqac.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:26:13 2009 (4A5BD0A5)
fffff880`07b83000 fffff880`07baf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07baf000 fffff880`07bfc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01a12000 fffff880`01a1d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00ec4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`014fa000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`0123b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`016a5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b1000 fffff880`017a3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04192000 fffff880`0419e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041cd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0457e000 fffff880`04593000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01aa2000 fffff880`01ab1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01117000 fffff880`0115c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0a8b6000 fffff880`0a8fb000   nfsrdr   nfsrdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:22 2009 (4A5BC226)
fffff880`01a1d000 fffff880`01a2e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015fa000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03014000 fffff800`035f1000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01240000 fffff880`013e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bab000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`054ee000 fffff880`054ef180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04a2a000 fffff880`054eda80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`01a7c000 fffff880`01aa2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`040fe000 fffff880`0411b000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f04000 fffff880`00f19000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ed1000 fffff880`00f04000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01063000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01063000 fffff880`01073000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01587000 fffff880`01598000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09ea5000 fffff880`09f4b000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04593000 fffff880`045d0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce9000 fffff880`00cfd000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044cf000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00faeae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 18:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffff880`0416e000 fffff880`04192000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041e8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0403b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04046000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a09000 fffff880`01a12000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01b18000 fffff880`01b52000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:14 2009 (4A5BCCAA)
fffff880`09f4b000 fffff880`09f6a000   rpcxdr   rpcxdr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:45 2009 (4A5BC23D)
fffff880`04a0b000 fffff880`04a23000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`040b3000 fffff880`040f2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0621d000 fffff880`063ff900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ffe000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011d2000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`09f6a000 fffff880`09f75000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040f2000 fffff880`040fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`01400000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`01693000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e71000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0a964000 fffff880`0a9fc000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0a8fb000 fffff880`0a964000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`09f75000 fffff880`09fa2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01ab6000 fffff880`01b18000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`04055000 fffff880`04056480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`09fa2000 fffff880`09fb4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01a4c000 fffff880`01a59000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01a2e000 fffff880`01a4c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01177000 fffff880`0118b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03d95000 fffff880`03dbb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04512000 fffff880`04524000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06206000 fffff880`06207f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`055ef000 fffff880`05600000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04524000 fffff880`0457e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`055e4000 fffff880`055ef000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c9c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ed1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01bb2000 fffff880`01bc0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01bc0000 fffff880`01be5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017ed000 fffff880`017fd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011e7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`015a2000 fffff880`015ee000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0115c000 fffff880`01177000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01be5000 fffff880`01bf5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d5b000 fffff880`00dff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01a73000 fffff880`01a7c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00eb1000 fffff880`00eba000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01b18000 fffff880`01b26000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b26000 fffff880`01b30000   dump_storport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b30000 fffff880`01b65000   dump_ahcix64s.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b65000 fffff880`01b78000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`011a3000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`0313687d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`0313687d
```
!thread


```
1: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa8007bd8330  Cid 01a8.0684  Teb: 000007fffffd8000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 RUNNING on processor 1
Impersonation token:  fffff8a0028bd680 (Level Impersonation)
Owning Process            fffffa8006672b30       Image:         svchost.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      35813          Ticks: 1 (0:00:00:00.015)
Context Switch Count      27613             
UserTime                  00:00:05.750
KernelTime                00:00:06.062
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd49a808
Stack Init fffff8800a27edb0 Current fffff8800a27e410
Base fffff8800a27f000 Limit fffff8800a279000 Call 0
Priority 8 BasePriority 7 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a27e3a8 fffff800`03085469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`0313687d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a27e3b0 fffff800`030840e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`017053b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a27e4f0 fffff880`0313687d : fffffa80`044ac000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a27e4f0)
fffff880`0a27e680 fffffa80`044ac000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0313687d
fffff880`0a27e688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0334ac8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0334aaeb : 0xfffffa80`044ac000
```
!locks


```
1: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks....

Resource @ 0xfffffa80055a9880    Shared 1 owning threads
    Contention Count = 41
     Threads: fffffa800832cb60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffffa80084a1870    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa800832cb60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks..........................................................

Resource @ 0xfffff98047e5aef0    Exclusively owned
     Threads: fffffa800832cb60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.....

Resource @ 0xfffff98028bc0f98    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8007c558f0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.
12802 total locks, 4 locks currently held
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

I was using the driver included w/ Windows 7 up till the point i was told it was out of date. so i update it. The crash was just that a Crash. i thought i might was well post it was it was the Driver installation app.. but the Drivers themselves are available within the Install Sub directories. and i was able to get them installed. but as i was restarting , I loged in and from that point till the BSOD my CPU was @ 100-97% and my Avast anti-virus was updating a the time(69% CPU usage). other than that im not sure what it is. Both Drivers I updated was confirm Compatible by windows 7 prior to install.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Well Due to the lack of time on both our parts. Im going to do a Full Backup of my Personal Files as well as other things. and call it a loss. as our most likely culprits are well not culprits. and it seems we are at a stand still. I Have too many clients to be offline in safemode and well the Crash dumps from my point of view seems to be the same data with small differences. thank you for your time but with Thanksgiving/Christmas rolling around the time it will take for us to correspond back and forth will likely go into next year. Not that i don't appreciate the attempt to help, I do. It's just im working 24/7 to try and solve. and im sure im not the only person your helping. Also it seems as i have been working to figure this out my System's stability is declining rapidly, and well if i don't act quickly its likely i will lose the data i have.Now I will check during my back up proccess and see if you have found anything. If By the time im done, if we haven't solved it I will Do i full wipe of the HD using Killdisk, and proceed to Do a fresh install of Windows 7 x64.

Regards,

black_sypher

PS. Don't close out the Thread as after the Full Install This may still be an issue.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Back up and Full install completed without a hitch.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did those same outdated drivers install during Windows 7 OS installation?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

as far i can tell yes. but i will update once i get the game back up and try and recreate the BSOD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So... those drivers are installed by Windows 7 during the installation itself?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep .. and guess what Its BACK ...... kinda.


Here ya Lets start over .. Dragon Age was going during it


```
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF8800166BCEA
  BCP3:	FFFFF880057DAA20
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\112609-19921-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Chad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-35984-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```

Dump ....


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0285e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a9be50
Debug session time: Thu Nov 26 03:17:47.825 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:54:35.700
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8800166bcea, fffff880057daa20, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8800166bcea, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880057daa20, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a
fffff880`0166bcea 488b1e          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsi]

CONTEXT:  fffff880057daa20 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880057daa20)
rax=fffffa80052e27e0 rbx=0000fa8000000000 rcx=fffffa80052ddf50
rdx=00000000000005ea rsi=0000fa8000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800166bcea rsp=fffff880057db400 rbp=fffffa80052dde20
 r8=0000000000000036  r9=0000000000000000 r10=44bef8edc823ceff
r11=fffffa80052dde20 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa8004995eb0
r14=fffff880057dba88 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a:
fffff880`0166bcea 488b1e          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsi] ds:002b:0000fa80`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  JDAscensionVis

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88002c2860d to fffff8800166bcea

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`057db400 fffff880`02c2860d : 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`052dde20 fffff880`057dbca0 fffffa80`040197e0 : tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a
fffff880`057db430 fffff880`02c69995 : fffff880`057db970 fffffa80`040197e0 fffffa80`0470bd90 00000000`00000000 : afd!AfdTLReleaseIndications+0x2d
fffff880`057db480 fffff880`02c52051 : fffffa80`041a8380 fffff880`057db8c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04ecaa00 : afd!AfdFastConnectionReceive+0xb65
fffff880`057db6a0 fffff800`02be8113 : 00000000`00007d00 fffffa80`056c4920 00000000`0018c6b8 fffff900`c0754301 : afd!AfdFastIoDeviceControl+0x1041
fffff880`057dba10 fffff800`02be8c06 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000264 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff880`057dbb40 fffff800`028cf153 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`057dbbc8 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`057dbbb0 00000000`73f22dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0008ebf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73f22dd9


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a
fffff880`0166bcea 488b1e          mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsi]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: tcpip

IMAGE_NAME:  tcpip.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc26e

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880057daa20 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+2a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`057da158 fffff800`028cf469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0166bcea fffff880`057daa20 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057da160 fffff800`028cedbc : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028fe450 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057da2a0 fffff800`028f5bed : fffff800`02af20a4 fffff800`02a19410 fffff800`0285e000 fffff880`057db1c8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`057da2e0 fffff800`028fd250 : fffff800`02a1e1e8 fffff880`057da358 fffff880`057db1c8 fffff800`0285e000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`057da310 fffff800`0290a1b5 : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`057da9f0 fffff800`028cf542 : fffff880`057db1c8 0000fa80`00000000 fffff880`057db270 0000fa80`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`057db090 fffff800`028cde4a : fffff8a0`01a4b078 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05334c30 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`057db270 fffff880`0166bcea : 00000000`000005b4 fffff800`028ff000 fffff880`057db420 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`057db270)
fffff880`057db400 fffff880`02c2860d : 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`052dde20 fffff880`057dbca0 fffffa80`040197e0 : tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a
fffff880`057db430 fffff880`02c69995 : fffff880`057db970 fffffa80`040197e0 fffffa80`0470bd90 00000000`00000000 : afd!AfdTLReleaseIndications+0x2d
fffff880`057db480 fffff880`02c52051 : fffffa80`041a8380 fffff880`057db8c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04ecaa00 : afd!AfdFastConnectionReceive+0xb65
fffff880`057db6a0 fffff800`02be8113 : 00000000`00007d00 fffffa80`056c4920 00000000`0018c6b8 fffff900`c0754301 : afd!AfdFastIoDeviceControl+0x1041
fffff880`057dba10 fffff800`02be8c06 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000264 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff880`057dbb40 fffff800`028cf153 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`057dbbc8 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`057dbbb0 00000000`73f22dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`057dbc20)
00000000`0008ebf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73f22dd9
rax=fffff880057da260 rbx=fffff80002a1e1e8 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff8000285e000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800028cff00 rsp=fffff880057da158 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff8800166bcea  r9=fffff880057daa20 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880057da358 r12=fffff800028cf153 r13=fffff80002adc354
r14=fffff800028ced40 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`028cff00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`057da160=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`057da158 fffff800`028cf469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057da160 fffff800`028cedbc nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057da2a0 fffff800`028f5bed nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`057da2e0 fffff800`028fd250 nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`057da310 fffff800`0290a1b5 nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`057da9f0 fffff800`028cf542 nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`057db090 fffff800`028cde4a nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`057db270 fffff880`0166bcea nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`057db400 fffff880`02c2860d tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a
fffff880`057db430 fffff880`02c69995 afd!AfdTLReleaseIndications+0x2d
fffff880`057db480 fffff880`02c52051 afd!AfdFastConnectionReceive+0xb65
fffff880`057db6a0 fffff800`02be8113 afd!AfdFastIoDeviceControl+0x1041
fffff880`057dba10 fffff800`02be8c06 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff880`057dbb40 fffff800`028cf153 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`057dbbb0 00000000`73f22dd9 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0008ebf8 00000000`00000000 0x73f22dd9
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02815000 fffff800`0285e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`0285e000 fffff800`02e3b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00cf2000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cf2000 fffff880`00d06000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00d64000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d64000 fffff880`00d8e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00d8e000 fffff880`00d99000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00da4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00df0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00f30000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f3f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f96000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00f9f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fa9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fdc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01036000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01036000 fffff880`011d9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`012c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`012c0000 fffff880`012d6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012de000 fffff880`0133c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0133c000 fffff880`01356000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01356000 fffff880`013c9000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013da000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01496000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`01588000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01588000 fffff880`015e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015fa000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`0183a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0183b000 fffff880`0186b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`01884000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01884000 fffff880`01892000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018a0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018dd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018eb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`01910000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01910000 fffff880`01920000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`01929000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01932000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01932000 fffff880`0193b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01946000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01946000 fffff880`01957000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01975000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`01982000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019b4000 fffff880`019d1000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c1a000 fffff880`02c26000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02cb0000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02cb0000 fffff880`02cf5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02cf5000 fffff880`02cfe000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d24000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d24000 fffff880`02d33000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02d50000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d6b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d6b000 fffff880`02d7f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d99000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02dea000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`038c3000 fffff880`03917000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03917000 fffff880`03925000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03925000 fffff880`03931000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`0393c000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`0394f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0394f000 fffff880`03972000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03972000 fffff880`03987000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03987000 fffff880`0399f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03a56000 fffff880`03a94000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03a94000 fffff880`03aa0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03aa0000 fffff880`03aaf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03ab8000 fffff880`03b3b000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b59000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b59000 fffff880`03b6a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03b90000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b90000 fffff880`03ba7000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03ba7000 fffff880`03bed000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03bed000 fffff880`03bfd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03e3d000 fffff880`03e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03e64000 fffff880`03e93000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03eae000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ecf000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03ee9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03ef4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03f03000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f03000 fffff880`03f04480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03f05000 fffff880`03f48000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03f48000 fffff880`03f5a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03fb4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03fb4000 fffff880`03fc9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fe6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03fe6000 fffff880`03ff4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03ff4000 fffff880`03ffc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0480b000 fffff880`0481c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0481c000 fffff880`04840000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04841000 fffff880`05304a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`05306180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05307000 fffff880`053fb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a0df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05a12000 fffff880`05bf4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05bf5000 fffff880`05bfa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0600b000 fffff880`06013000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`06013000 fffff880`06040000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06040000 fffff880`06052000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06064000 fffff880`0612c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0612c000 fffff880`0614a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0614a000 fffff880`06162000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06162000 fffff880`0618e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0618e000 fffff880`061db000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`061db000 fffff880`061fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06671000 fffff880`0668e000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`066b5000 fffff880`0671e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067b6000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`067b6000 fffff880`067e8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`019b4000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`01879000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`01885000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01885000 fffff880`01890000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`018a3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03a56000 fffff880`03a94000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f96000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02cb0000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b90000 fffff880`03ba7000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00da4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d64000 fffff880`00d8e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018dd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b59000 fffff880`03b6a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0612c000 fffff880`0614a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06671000 fffff880`0668e000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0183b000 fffff880`0186b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00d64000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01356000 fffff880`013c9000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03bed000 fffff880`03bfd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03917000 fffff880`03925000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ab8000 fffff880`03b3b000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b59000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`012c0000 fffff880`012d6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e3d000 fffff880`03e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03925000 fffff880`03931000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`0394f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`0393c000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05307000 fffff880`053fb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`03ba7000 fffff880`03bed000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`01036000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00da4000 fffff880`00df0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`012c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02815000 fffff800`0285e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0481c000 fffff880`04840000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`01884000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03ff4000 fffff880`03ffc080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03fe6000 fffff880`03ff4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06064000 fffff880`0612c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01496000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03f03000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01884000 fffff880`01892000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03f05000 fffff880`03f48000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0133c000 fffff880`01356000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05bf5000 fffff880`05bfa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03972000 fffff880`03987000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0394f000 fffff880`03972000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00cf2000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018a0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03aa0000 fffff880`03aaf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0614a000 fffff880`06162000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06162000 fffff880`0618e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0618e000 fffff880`061db000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`061db000 fffff880`061fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00d8e000 fffff880`00d99000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01946000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fa9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`012de000 fffff880`0133c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e8000 fffff880`015fa000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01496000 fffff880`01588000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c1a000 fffff880`02c26000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e64000 fffff880`03e93000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fb4000 fffff880`03fc9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d24000 fffff880`02d33000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cb0000 fffff880`02cf5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01588000 fffff880`015e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01946000 fffff880`01957000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0285e000 fffff800`02e3b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01036000 fffff880`011d9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`05306180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04841000 fffff880`05304a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d24000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`019b4000 fffff880`019d1000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fdc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013da000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cf2000 fffff880`00d06000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0600b000 fffff880`06013000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`0183a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03eae000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03eae000 fffff880`03ecf000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03ee9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02dea000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ee9000 fffff880`03ef4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`01929000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01932000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01932000 fffff880`0193b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03987000 fffff880`0399f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`067b6000 fffff880`067e8000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`05a12000 fffff880`05bf4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d99000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03a94000 fffff880`03aa0000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02d50000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067b6000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`066b5000 fffff880`0671e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06013000 fffff880`06040000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03f03000 fffff880`03f04480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06040000 fffff880`06052000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`01982000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01975000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d6b000 fffff880`02d7f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03b90000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`038c3000 fffff880`03917000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03f48000 fffff880`03f5a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fe6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a0df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0480b000 fffff880`0481c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03fb4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018eb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`01910000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d6b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01910000 fffff880`01920000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00f30000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f3f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02cf5000 fffff880`02cfe000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00f9f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`019b4000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06671000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`01879000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`01885000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01885000 fffff880`01890000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`018a3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0166bcea fffff880`057daa20 00000000`00000000
```
!locks


```
0: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks....................

Resource @ 0xfffffa800585a4a8    Exclusively owned
    Contention Count = 3
     Threads: fffffa8005856620-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
11968 total locks, 1 locks currently held
```
!thread


```
0: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa80041a8380  Cid 0654.08a4  Teb: 000000007efdb000 Win32Thread: fffff900c230b250 RUNNING on processor 0
Not impersonating
DeviceMap                 fffff8a0022a1610
Owning Process            fffffa8003b01b30       Image:         JDAscensionVista7.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      440044         Ticks: 0
Context Switch Count      236283                 LargeStack
UserTime                  00:00:12.609
KernelTime                00:00:12.953
Win32 Start Address 0x00000000005289a0
Stack Init fffff880057dbdb0 Current fffff880057db6f0
Base fffff880057dc000 Limit fffff880057d2000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 3 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`057da158 fffff800`028cf469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0166bcea fffff880`057daa20 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057da160 fffff800`028cedbc : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028fe450 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057da2a0 fffff800`028f5bed : fffff800`02af20a4 fffff800`02a19410 fffff800`0285e000 fffff880`057db1c8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`057da2e0 fffff800`028fd250 : fffff800`02a1e1e8 fffff880`057da358 fffff880`057db1c8 fffff800`0285e000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`057da310 fffff800`0290a1b5 : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`057da9f0 fffff800`028cf542 : fffff880`057db1c8 0000fa80`00000000 fffff880`057db270 0000fa80`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`057db090 fffff800`028cde4a : fffff8a0`01a4b078 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05334c30 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`057db270 fffff880`0166bcea : 00000000`000005b4 fffff800`028ff000 fffff880`057db420 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`057db270)
fffff880`057db400 fffff880`02c2860d : 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`052dde20 fffff880`057dbca0 fffffa80`040197e0 : tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a
fffff880`057db430 fffff880`02c69995 : fffff880`057db970 fffffa80`040197e0 fffffa80`0470bd90 00000000`00000000 : afd!AfdTLReleaseIndications+0x2d
fffff880`057db480 fffff880`02c52051 : fffffa80`041a8380 fffff880`057db8c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04ecaa00 : afd!AfdFastConnectionReceive+0xb65
fffff880`057db6a0 fffff800`02be8113 : 00000000`00007d00 fffffa80`056c4920 00000000`0018c6b8 fffff900`c0754301 : afd!AfdFastIoDeviceControl+0x1041
fffff880`057dba10 fffff800`02be8c06 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000264 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff880`057dbb40 fffff800`028cf153 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`057dbbc8 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`057dbbb0 00000000`73f22dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`057dbc20)
00000000`0008ebf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73f22dd9
```
!kb 100


```
kd> kb 100
RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`028cf469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0166bcea fffff880`057daa20 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`028cedbc : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028fe450 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`028f5bed : fffff800`02af20a4 fffff800`02a19410 fffff800`0285e000 fffff880`057db1c8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff800`028fd250 : fffff800`02a1e1e8 fffff880`057da358 fffff880`057db1c8 fffff800`0285e000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`0290a1b5 : fffff880`057db1c8 fffff880`057daa20 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff800`028cf542 : fffff880`057db1c8 0000fa80`00000000 fffff880`057db270 0000fa80`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`028cde4a : fffff8a0`01a4b078 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05334c30 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0166bcea : 00000000`000005b4 fffff800`028ff000 fffff880`057db420 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`02c2860d : 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`052dde20 fffff880`057dbca0 fffffa80`040197e0 : tcpip!TcpReleaseIndicationList+0x2a
fffff880`02c69995 : fffff880`057db970 fffffa80`040197e0 fffffa80`0470bd90 00000000`00000000 : afd!AfdTLReleaseIndications+0x2d
fffff880`02c52051 : fffffa80`041a8380 fffff880`057db8c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04ecaa00 : afd!AfdFastConnectionReceive+0xb65
fffff800`02be8113 : 00000000`00007d00 fffffa80`056c4920 00000000`0018c6b8 fffff900`c0754301 : afd!AfdFastIoDeviceControl+0x1041
fffff800`02be8c06 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000264 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff800`028cf153 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`057dbbc8 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
00000000`73f22dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73f22dd9
```
And for giggles another Zip containing your Diag programs output


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Also something to note on occasion when a BSOD is about to happen the Sound in game Freezes and the Game continues with no sound for about 45-90 sec then a BSOD.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yet another but this is the Same IRQ BSOD but with a Twist.



```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	d1
  BCP1:	0000000000000008
  BCP2:	0000000000000002
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	FFFFF88002A8019B
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\112609-17578-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Chad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-29953-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```
Dump


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a08000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c45e50
Debug session time: Thu Nov 26 04:15:14.524 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:56:36.399
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {8, 2, 0, fffff88002a8019b}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : netbios.sys ( netbios!NbFindName+b3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88002a8019b, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  0000000000000008 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
netbios!NbFindName+b3
fffff880`02a8019b 4c396a08        cmp     qword ptr [rdx+8],r13

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880045de8f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880045de8f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002a8019b rsp=fffff880045dea88 rbp=fffff88006595db0
 r8=fffffa8005be8bb8  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffffffffffffffd
r11=00000000002f6e00 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
netbios!NbFindName+0xb3:
fffff880`02a8019b 4c396a08        cmp     qword ptr [rdx+8],r13 ds:00000000`00000008=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a79469 to fffff80002a79f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`045de7a8 fffff800`02a79469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`045de7b0 fffff800`02a780e0 : 00000000`00059074 fffff880`009e7180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`045de8f0 fffff880`02a8019b : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`050f1000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`045dea88 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`75312450 00000000`0118f170 00000000`00001f80 : netbios!NbFindName+0xb3


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
netbios!NbFindName+b3
fffff880`02a8019b 4c396a08        cmp     qword ptr [rdx+8],r13

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  netbios!NbFindName+b3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: netbios

IMAGE_NAME:  netbios.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bccb6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_netbios!NbFindName+b3

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_netbios!NbFindName+b3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`045de7a8 fffff800`02a79469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`045de7b0 fffff800`02a780e0 : 00000000`00059074 fffff880`009e7180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`045de8f0 fffff880`02a8019b : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`050f1000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`045de8f0)
fffff880`045dea88 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`75312450 00000000`0118f170 00000000`00001f80 : netbios!NbFindName+0xb3
rax=fffff880045de8b0 rbx=fffff880009e7180 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000008 rsi=fffffa8003dca510 rdi=fffffa80042ad060
rip=fffff80002a79f00 rsp=fffff880045de7a8 rbp=fffff880045de970
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88002a8019b
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8003d258e0 r15=fffff78000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a79f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`045de7b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`045de7a8 fffff800`02a79469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`045de7b0 fffff800`02a780e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`045de8f0 fffff880`02a8019b nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`045dea88 00000000`00000000 netbios!NbFindName+0xb3
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a08000 fffff800`02fe5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02fe5000 fffff800`0302e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c8c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ca1000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ca1000 fffff880`00cb5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cb5000 fffff880`00d13000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d13000 fffff880`00dd3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dd3000 fffff880`00ded000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ded000 fffff880`00df6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f93000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00f9c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00fd9000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fe6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ffb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`010b2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`01110000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01183000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01183000 fffff880`011cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011ff000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01418000 fffff880`0142a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0151f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0157f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0157f000 fffff880`015aa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a4e000 fffff880`02a74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02a74000 fffff880`02a83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a96000 fffff880`02ac0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ac0000 fffff880`02ac9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02ac9000 fffff880`02ad0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02ad0000 fffff880`02ade000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ade000 fffff880`02b03000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b03000 fffff880`02b13000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b13000 fffff880`02b1c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b1c000 fffff880`02b25000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b25000 fffff880`02b2e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b2e000 fffff880`02b39000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b4a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b4a000 fffff880`02b68000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02b68000 fffff880`02b75000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b75000 fffff880`02bff000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0366e000 fffff880`036c2000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`036c2000 fffff880`036d0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`036d0000 fffff880`036dc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`036dc000 fffff880`036e7000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`036e7000 fffff880`036fa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`036fa000 fffff880`0371d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0371d000 fffff880`03732000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03732000 fffff880`0374a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0374a000 fffff880`037f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0381e000 fffff880`0382f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0382f000 fffff880`03855000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03855000 fffff880`0386c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0386c000 fffff880`03887000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03891000 fffff880`038ae000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`038ae000 fffff880`038c9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`038c9000 fffff880`038dd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038f7000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038f7000 fffff880`03948000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03948000 fffff880`03954000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`0395f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0395f000 fffff880`0396e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0396e000 fffff880`039f1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a30000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03b26000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b6c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03b6c000 fffff880`03b77000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03bcd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03bcd000 fffff880`03bde000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03bde000 fffff880`03bfb000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e52000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03e52000 fffff880`03e74000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03e74000 fffff880`03e91000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03e9f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03e9f000 fffff880`03eb8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03ec0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03ec1000 fffff880`03ecf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03edd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03f16000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f16000 fffff880`03f30000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03f30000 fffff880`03f3b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f4a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f4a000 fffff880`03f4b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03f4c000 fffff880`03f8f000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03f8f000 fffff880`03fa1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03fa1000 fffff880`03ffb000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0465f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04676000 fffff880`05139a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0513a000 fffff880`0513b180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0513c000 fffff880`0517a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`051ac000 fffff880`051ca000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`051ca000 fffff880`051d9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`051d9000 fffff880`051e9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`051e9000 fffff880`051ff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05a02000 fffff880`05be4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05be5000 fffff880`05bea200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05beb000 fffff880`05bf7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05bf7000 fffff880`05bf8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05e23000 fffff880`05e2b000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`05e2b000 fffff880`05e36000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05e36000 fffff880`05e63000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05e82000 fffff880`05f4a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05f4a000 fffff880`05f68000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05f68000 fffff880`05f80000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05f80000 fffff880`05fac000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05fac000 fffff880`05ff9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06698000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0670b000 fffff880`0671d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0671d000 fffff880`06786000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06786000 fffff880`067a3000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`067a3000 fffff880`067d5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`067d5000 fffff880`067d7000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067d7000 fffff880`067da000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`0670b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0517a000 fffff880`051ac000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01074000 fffff880`01080000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`0109e000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0513c000 fffff880`0517a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f93000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b75000 fffff880`02bff000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`051e9000 fffff880`051ff000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03855000 fffff880`0386c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00ded000 fffff880`00df6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02ac9000 fffff880`02ad0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0381e000 fffff880`0382f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05f4a000 fffff880`05f68000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06786000 fffff880`067a3000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02a96000 fffff880`02ac0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d13000 fffff880`00dd3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011ff000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cb5000 fffff880`00d13000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01183000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`051d9000 fffff880`051e9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`036c2000 fffff880`036d0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0396e000 fffff880`039f1000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0395f000 fffff880`0396e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e52000 fffff880`03e74000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`036d0000 fffff880`036dc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`036e7000 fffff880`036fa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`036dc000 fffff880`036e7000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05beb000 fffff880`05bf7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03b26000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b6c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`010b2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c8c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01074000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02fe5000 fffff800`0302e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03e9f000 fffff880`03eb8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03ec0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03e9f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05e82000 fffff880`05f4a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`051ac000 fffff880`051ca000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f4a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03ec1000 fffff880`03ecf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03f4c000 fffff880`03f8f000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0157f000 fffff880`015aa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05be5000 fffff880`05bea200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0371d000 fffff880`03732000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`036fa000 fffff880`0371d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ca1000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`03ecf000 fffff880`03edd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`051ca000 fffff880`051d9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00dd3000 fffff880`00ded000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05f68000 fffff880`05f80000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05f80000 fffff880`05fac000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05fac000 fffff880`05ff9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02b2e000 fffff880`02b39000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fa6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`01110000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`0395f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01418000 fffff880`0142a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0151f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0465f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02a74000 fffff880`02a83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0157f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b4a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03948000 fffff880`03954000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a08000 fffff800`02fe5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02ac0000 fffff880`02ac9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0513a000 fffff880`0513b180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04676000 fffff880`05139a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02a4e000 fffff880`02a74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03bde000 fffff880`03bfb000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ffb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00fd9000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0374a000 fffff880`037f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e52000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ca1000 fffff880`00cb5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05e23000 fffff880`05e2b000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0386c000 fffff880`03887000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03ef5000 fffff880`03f16000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f16000 fffff880`03f30000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`038f7000 fffff880`03948000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03f30000 fffff880`03f3b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b13000 fffff880`02b1c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b1c000 fffff880`02b25000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b25000 fffff880`02b2e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03732000 fffff880`0374a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`067a3000 fffff880`067d5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`05a02000 fffff880`05be4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038f7000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05e2b000 fffff880`05e36000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a30000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03891000 fffff880`038ae000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06698000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0671d000 fffff880`06786000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05e36000 fffff880`05e63000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03f4a000 fffff880`03f4b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0670b000 fffff880`0671d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b68000 fffff880`02b75000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b4a000 fffff880`02b68000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`038c9000 fffff880`038dd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0382f000 fffff880`03855000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0366e000 fffff880`036c2000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03f8f000 fffff880`03fa1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03e74000 fffff880`03e91000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05bf7000 fffff880`05bf8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03bcd000 fffff880`03bde000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03fa1000 fffff880`03ffb000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03b6c000 fffff880`03b77000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03bcd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fd9000 fffff880`00fe6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02ad0000 fffff880`02ade000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ade000 fffff880`02b03000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01183000 fffff880`011cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`038ae000 fffff880`038c9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b03000 fffff880`02b13000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e89000 fffff880`00f2d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f3c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00f9c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`067d5000 fffff880`067d7000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`067d7000 fffff880`067da000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`0670b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0517a000 fffff880`051ac000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01074000 fffff880`01080000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`0109e000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02a8019b
```
This is prior to any windows updates !....... updating now and will try to recreate the BSOD once the new drivers are installed.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Also to answer your Questions I only used windows update to update my drivers at this point. no custom Downloaded drivers where need to install the OS


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yet another BSOD . Though More familiar .

DUMP:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a67000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca4e50
Debug session time: Thu Nov 26 05:47:21.256 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:21:17.131
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff88002bdd911, 8, fffff88002bdd911, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42907 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002bdd911, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88002bdd911, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffff88002bdd911 

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`02bdd911 ??              ???

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88006cc27f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88006cc27f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000601 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000610
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002bdd911 rsp=fffff88006cc2980 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa80042d4048 r10=fffffa800650d030
r11=0000007ffffffff8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
fffff880`02bdd911 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b581e4 to fffff80002ad8f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06cc2688 fffff800`02b581e4 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`02bdd911 00000000`00000008 fffff880`06cc27f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06cc2690 fffff800`02ad6fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0005fc00 fffff880`009e7180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42907
fffff880`06cc27f0 fffff880`02bdd911 : fffff8a0`08885308 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06cc2980 fffff8a0`08885308 : 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 : 0xfffff880`02bdd911
fffff880`06cc2988 00000000`00000010 : fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8a0`08885308
fffff880`06cc2990 fffffa80`000293d0 : 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 : 0x10
fffff880`06cc2998 0000007c`50044428 : 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 : 0xfffffa80`000293d0
fffff880`06cc29a0 00000000`0bf90004 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 : 0x7c`50044428
fffff880`06cc29a8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 fffffa80`0427c3e0 : 0xbf90004


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42907
fffff800`02b581e4 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42907

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42907

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42907

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06cc2688 fffff800`02b581e4 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`02bdd911 00000000`00000008 fffff880`06cc27f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06cc2690 fffff800`02ad6fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0005fc00 fffff880`009e7180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42907
fffff880`06cc27f0 fffff880`02bdd911 : fffff8a0`08885308 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06cc27f0)
fffff880`06cc2980 fffff8a0`08885308 : 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 : 0xfffff880`02bdd911
fffff880`06cc2988 00000000`00000010 : fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8a0`08885308
fffff880`06cc2990 fffffa80`000293d0 : 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 : 0x10
fffff880`06cc2998 0000007c`50044428 : 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 : 0xfffffa80`000293d0
fffff880`06cc29a0 00000000`0bf90004 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 : 0x7c`50044428
fffff880`06cc29a8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 fffffa80`0427c3e0 : 0xbf90004
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff88002bdd911 rsi=0000000000000008 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ad8f00 rsp=fffff88006cc2688 rbp=fffff88006cc2700
 r8=0000000000000008  r9=fffff88006cc27f0 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=fffff6fb7e2000a8 r12=fffffa8003b3cb60 r13=fffff88002bdd911
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff80002c64440
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000297
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ad8f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`06cc2690=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06cc2688 fffff800`02b581e4 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06cc2690 fffff800`02ad6fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42907
fffff880`06cc27f0 fffff880`02bdd911 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06cc2980 fffff8a0`08885308 0xfffff880`02bdd911
fffff880`06cc2988 00000000`00000010 0xfffff8a0`08885308
fffff880`06cc2990 fffffa80`000293d0 0x10
fffff880`06cc2998 0000007c`50044428 0xfffffa80`000293d0
fffff880`06cc29a0 00000000`0bf90004 0x7c`50044428
fffff880`06cc29a8 00000000`00000000 0xbf90004
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a1e000 fffff800`02a67000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a67000 fffff800`03044000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00cd9000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ced000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00d4b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00def000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dfe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00e83000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e83000 fffff880`00e8c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00e96000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec9000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00ed6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00eeb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00f00000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f00000 fffff880`00f5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f63000 fffff880`00f73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00f8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fcb000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`0106e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01082000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01082000 fffff880`010e0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`01153000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01153000 fffff880`0119f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011d9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`013d4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013ee000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013ff000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`01566000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01566000 fffff880`015c6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015c6000 fffff880`015f1000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018d5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0190d000 fffff880`01937000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01937000 fffff880`01940000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`01947000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01955000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01955000 fffff880`0197a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`0198a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0198a000 fffff880`01993000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`0199c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019a5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019a5000 fffff880`019b0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019c1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019df000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`019df000 fffff880`019ec000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c49000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`02c49000 fffff880`02c9a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c9a000 fffff880`02ca6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cb1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02cb1000 fffff880`02cc0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02cc4000 fffff880`02d4e000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d4e000 fffff880`02d93000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02d9c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02dc2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02dc2000 fffff880`02dd1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dee000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03a43000 fffff880`03a55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a6a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a6d000 fffff880`03af0000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03af0000 fffff880`03b0e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b1f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b1f000 fffff880`03b45000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b45000 fffff880`03b5c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b77000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03b98000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03b98000 fffff880`03bb2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03bb2000 fffff880`03bbd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03bbd000 fffff880`03bcc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03bcc000 fffff880`03be4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e51000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e51000 fffff880`03ea7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ea7000 fffff880`03eb8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03edc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03edc000 fffff880`03ee8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ee8000 fffff880`03ef7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03ef7000 fffff880`03ef8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03ff0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03ff0000 fffff880`04000000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04213000 fffff880`04236000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04236000 fffff880`0423e000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`0424b000 fffff880`042a5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042ba000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`042ba000 fffff880`042f7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`042f7000 fffff880`04319000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04319000 fffff880`04336000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04336000 fffff880`04344000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04344000 fffff880`0435d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0435d000 fffff880`0436b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`04379000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04379000 fffff880`043cd000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`043cd000 fffff880`043db000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043e7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`043e7000 fffff880`043f2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0483f000 fffff880`0485c000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0485c000 fffff880`0487a000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`04890000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`048b4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`05381a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05382000 fffff880`05383180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05384000 fffff880`053c2000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`053c2000 fffff880`053ce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`053ce000 fffff880`053fd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05dee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05def000 fffff880`05df4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05df5000 fffff880`05df6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05df7000 fffff880`05dff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`064c8000 fffff880`064e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`064e6000 fffff880`064fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`064fe000 fffff880`0652a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0652a000 fffff880`06577000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06577000 fffff880`0659a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06877000 fffff880`0691d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0691d000 fffff880`06928000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06928000 fffff880`06955000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`069c6000 fffff880`069d8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06af1000 fffff880`06b89000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06b89000 fffff880`06ba6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003bf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06955000 fffff880`069c6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e3000 fffff880`018ef000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018fa000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`0190d000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05384000 fffff880`053c2000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00e83000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02cc4000 fffff880`02d4e000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`04890000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b45000 fffff880`03b5c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`01947000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b1f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`064c8000 fffff880`064e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06b89000 fffff880`06ba6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0190d000 fffff880`01937000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018d5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ced000 fffff880`00d4b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010e0000 fffff880`01153000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03ff0000 fffff880`04000000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`043cd000 fffff880`043db000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a6d000 fffff880`03af0000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03af0000 fffff880`03b0e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02cb1000 fffff880`02cc0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`042f7000 fffff880`04319000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043e7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04213000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`043e7000 fffff880`043f2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03ff0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01082000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01022000 fffff880`0106e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02a1e000 fffff800`02a67000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03eb8000 fffff880`03edc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04344000 fffff880`0435d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05df7000 fffff880`05dff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04336000 fffff880`04344000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`064c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015fa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0485c000 fffff880`0487a000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03bbd000 fffff880`03bcc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0435d000 fffff880`0436b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb2000 fffff800`00bbc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013ee000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015c6000 fffff880`015f1000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05def000 fffff880`05df4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a6a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04213000 fffff880`04236000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00cd9000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`04379000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03ee8000 fffff880`03ef7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00f8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`064e6000 fffff880`064fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`064fe000 fffff880`0652a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0652a000 fffff880`06577000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06577000 fffff880`0659a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00fc0000 fffff880`00fcb000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019a5000 fffff880`019b0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00e96000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01082000 fffff880`010e0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cb1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`01566000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`053c2000 fffff880`053ce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`053ce000 fffff880`053fd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042ba000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dc2000 fffff880`02dd1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d4e000 fffff880`02d93000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01566000 fffff880`015c6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019b0000 fffff880`019c1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c9a000 fffff880`02ca6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a67000 fffff800`03044000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`013d4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01937000 fffff880`01940000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05382000 fffff880`05383180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`05381a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02dc2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0483f000 fffff880`0485c000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00eeb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec9000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f63000 fffff880`00f73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013ff000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06877000 fffff880`0691d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`042ba000 fffff880`042f7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ced000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04236000 fffff880`0423e000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`048b4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b77000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03b98000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03b98000 fffff880`03bb2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c49000 fffff880`02c9a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03bb2000 fffff880`03bbd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0198a000 fffff880`01993000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`0199c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019a5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011d9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03bcc000 fffff880`03be4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05dee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c49000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0691d000 fffff880`06928000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03edc000 fffff880`03ee8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dee000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06af1000 fffff880`06b89000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06928000 fffff880`06955000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03ef7000 fffff880`03ef8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`069c6000 fffff880`069d8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`019df000 fffff880`019ec000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019df000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03b1f000 fffff880`03b45000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04379000 fffff880`043cd000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03a43000 fffff880`03a55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04319000 fffff880`04336000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05df5000 fffff880`05df6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03ea7000 fffff880`03eb8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0424b000 fffff880`042a5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e46000 fffff880`03e51000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e51000 fffff880`03ea7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00ec9000 fffff880`00ed6000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01955000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01955000 fffff880`0197a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00f00000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f00000 fffff880`00f5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01153000 fffff880`0119f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`0198a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00def000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dfe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02d9c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003bf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00e83000 fffff880`00e8c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06955000 fffff880`069c6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e3000 fffff880`018ef000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018fa000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`0190d000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff880`02bdd911 00000000`00000008 fffff880`02bdd911 00000000`00000000
```
!thread


```
1: kd> !thread
THREAD fffffa8003b3cb60  Cid 0760.0df0  Teb: 000000007ef7d000 Win32Thread: fffff900c06d8c30 RUNNING on processor 1
Not impersonating
DeviceMap                 fffff8a0012e1d60
Owning Process            fffffa800650d060       Image:         daorigins.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
Wait Start TickCount      312136         Ticks: 0
Context Switch Count      6990                 LargeStack
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000000007044e4a1
Stack Init fffff88006cc2db0 Current fffff88006cc1fd0
Base fffff88006cc3000 Limit fffff88006cbc000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 15 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06cc2688 fffff800`02b581e4 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`02bdd911 00000000`00000008 fffff880`06cc27f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06cc2690 fffff800`02ad6fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0005fc00 fffff880`009e7180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42907
fffff880`06cc27f0 fffff880`02bdd911 : fffff8a0`08885308 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06cc27f0)
fffff880`06cc2980 fffff8a0`08885308 : 00000000`00000010 fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 : 0xfffff880`02bdd911
fffff880`06cc2988 00000000`00000010 : fffffa80`000293d0 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff8a0`08885308
fffff880`06cc2990 fffffa80`000293d0 : 0000007c`50044428 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 : 0x10
fffff880`06cc2998 0000007c`50044428 : 00000000`0bf90004 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 : 0xfffffa80`000293d0
fffff880`06cc29a0 00000000`0bf90004 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 : 0x7c`50044428
fffff880`06cc29a8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`042d4000 fffffa80`0650d060 fffffa80`03b3cb60 fffffa80`0427c3e0 : 0xbf90004
```

!locks


```
1: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
12706 total locks
```
and well for good measure 

!pte fffff88002bdd911


```
1: kd> !pte fffff88002bdd911
                                 VA fffff88002bdd911
PXE @ FFFFF6FB7DBEDF88     PPE at FFFFF6FB7DBF1000    PDE at FFFFF6FB7E2000A8    PTE at FFFFF6FC40015EE8
contains 000000000289C863  contains 000000000289B863  contains 0000000000BCB863  contains 0000000000000000
pfn 289c       ---DA--KWEV  pfn 289b       ---DA--KWEV  pfn bcb        ---DA--KWEV
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Strange after looking into the DUMP it seems that the Drivers that you spotted before are not here. But alas my Problems still here, and I hope the lack of software installed will help narrow it down.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Still not working btw , But Enjoy your holiday. and talk to ya when ya return.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Till ya got back and was able to check out the bug reports i was going to not play Dragon age to keep the BSOD to a minimum but alas one happened same as before but i will post it so you can review it. Nothing was done to the system. so this may show what is wrong.

BUG report:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a18000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c55e50
Debug session time: Sun Nov 29 21:14:42.038 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 15:26:40.558
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffaa005ff7260, 0, fffff80002aacd28, 5}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffaa005ff7260, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002aacd28, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffaa005ff7260 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48
fffff800`02aacd28 4c8b88b0000000  mov     r9,qword ptr [rax+0B0h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880031e1790 -- (.trap 0xfffff880031e1790)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffaa005ff71b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005ff71b0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002aacd28 rsp=fffff880031e1920 rbp=fffff880031e1a70
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000000000002fa r10=01ca6eae7af10bea
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+0x48:
fffff800`02aacd28 4c8b88b0000000  mov     r9,qword ptr [rax+0B0h] ds:fffffaa0`05ff7260=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b07b91 to fffff80002a89f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031e1628 fffff800`02b07b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffffaa0`05ff7260 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e1790 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031e1630 fffff800`02a87fee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e1958 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`031e1790 fffff800`02aacd28 : 00000000`293cf019 00000000`293cf019 00000000`00000060 fffff880`031e0000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`031e1920 fffff880`012ebaf5 : fffffa80`03dddbe8 fffffa80`05504180 fffffa80`05504180 fffff880`031e1b40 : nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+0x48
fffff880`031e19b0 fffff880`012eced7 : fffff980`08dc0000 fffff8a0`020e0140 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e2980 : Ntfs!NtfsWriteLog+0x525
fffff880`031e1c00 fffff880`012ead0d : fffff880`031e2730 fffff980`08dc0130 fffff980`0197f038 fffff8a0`07450078 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInIndex+0x357
fffff880`031e1e10 fffff880`012ec50d : fffff8a0`07450018 fffff980`0197f060 fffff880`031e2730 00000000`00000007 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInParent+0xf9
fffff880`031e1fb0 fffff880`012d834d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`07450010 fffff880`031e2980 fffffa80`06a01a04 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateDuplicateInfo+0x105
fffff880`031e2140 fffff880`01246aa9 : fffff880`031e2500 fffff880`00000030 fffff880`031e2690 fffff880`031d1000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanup+0xd1d
fffff880`031e2550 fffff800`02a9964a : fffff880`031e2690 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03c650c0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupCallout+0x19
fffff880`031e2580 fffff880`01246662 : fffff880`01246a90 fffff880`031e2690 fffff880`031e2900 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`031e2660 fffff880`012e8244 : fffff880`031e2730 fffff880`031e2730 fffff880`031e2730 fffffa80`042f6a70 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupOnNewStack+0x42
fffff880`031e26d0 fffff880`010c723f : fffff880`031e2730 fffffa80`04b77600 fffffa80`04b77958 fffffa80`03c65010 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0x144
fffff880`031e2940 fffff880`010c56df : fffffa80`0515ba90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04428900 fffffa80`04b77600 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`031e29d0 fffff800`02d9d68f : fffffa80`04b77600 fffffa80`06a23780 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03eff710 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`031e2a30 fffff800`02d83304 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06a23780 00000000`000009b8 fffffa80`054fd610 : nt!IopCloseFile+0x11f
fffff880`031e2ac0 fffff800`02d9d181 : fffffa80`06a23780 fffffa80`00000001 fffff8a0`020cf690 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`031e2b40 fffff800`02d9d094 : 00000000`0000095c fffffa80`06a23780 fffff8a0`020cf690 00000000`0000095c : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`031e2bd0 fffff800`02a89153 : fffffa80`06a01ab0 fffff880`031e2ca0 00000000`000004e8 00000000`00278074 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`031e2c20 00000000`77abffaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0332d168 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77abffaa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48
fffff800`02aacd28 4c8b88b0000000  mov     r9,qword ptr [rax+0B0h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+48

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`031e1628 fffff800`02b07b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffffaa0`05ff7260 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e1790 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031e1630 fffff800`02a87fee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e1958 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`031e1790 fffff800`02aacd28 : 00000000`293cf019 00000000`293cf019 00000000`00000060 fffff880`031e0000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`031e1790)
fffff880`031e1920 fffff880`012ebaf5 : fffffa80`03dddbe8 fffffa80`05504180 fffffa80`05504180 fffff880`031e1b40 : nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+0x48
fffff880`031e19b0 fffff880`012eced7 : fffff980`08dc0000 fffff8a0`020e0140 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031e2980 : Ntfs!NtfsWriteLog+0x525
fffff880`031e1c00 fffff880`012ead0d : fffff880`031e2730 fffff980`08dc0130 fffff980`0197f038 fffff8a0`07450078 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInIndex+0x357
fffff880`031e1e10 fffff880`012ec50d : fffff8a0`07450018 fffff980`0197f060 fffff880`031e2730 00000000`00000007 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInParent+0xf9
fffff880`031e1fb0 fffff880`012d834d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`07450010 fffff880`031e2980 fffffa80`06a01a04 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateDuplicateInfo+0x105
fffff880`031e2140 fffff880`01246aa9 : fffff880`031e2500 fffff880`00000030 fffff880`031e2690 fffff880`031d1000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanup+0xd1d
fffff880`031e2550 fffff800`02a9964a : fffff880`031e2690 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03c650c0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupCallout+0x19
fffff880`031e2580 fffff880`01246662 : fffff880`01246a90 fffff880`031e2690 fffff880`031e2900 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`031e2660 fffff880`012e8244 : fffff880`031e2730 fffff880`031e2730 fffff880`031e2730 fffffa80`042f6a70 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupOnNewStack+0x42
fffff880`031e26d0 fffff880`010c723f : fffff880`031e2730 fffffa80`04b77600 fffffa80`04b77958 fffffa80`03c65010 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0x144
fffff880`031e2940 fffff880`010c56df : fffffa80`0515ba90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04428900 fffffa80`04b77600 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`031e29d0 fffff800`02d9d68f : fffffa80`04b77600 fffffa80`06a23780 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03eff710 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`031e2a30 fffff800`02d83304 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06a23780 00000000`000009b8 fffffa80`054fd610 : nt!IopCloseFile+0x11f
fffff880`031e2ac0 fffff800`02d9d181 : fffffa80`06a23780 fffffa80`00000001 fffff8a0`020cf690 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`031e2b40 fffff800`02d9d094 : 00000000`0000095c fffffa80`06a23780 fffff8a0`020cf690 00000000`0000095c : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`031e2bd0 fffff800`02a89153 : fffffa80`06a01ab0 fffff880`031e2ca0 00000000`000004e8 00000000`00278074 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`031e2c20 00000000`77abffaa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`031e2c20)
rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf5400 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffaa005ff7260 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffaa005ff7260
rip=fffff80002a89f00 rsp=fffff880031e1628 rbp=fffff880031e1680
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff880031e1790 r10=00000000000001f5
r11=fffff6fb7ea80178 r12=fffff880031e1790 r13=fffffaa005ff7260
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a89f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`031e1630=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`031e1628 fffff800`02b07b91 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031e1630 fffff800`02a87fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`031e1790 fffff800`02aacd28 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`031e1920 fffff880`012ebaf5 nt!CcSetDirtyPinnedData+0x48
fffff880`031e19b0 fffff880`012eced7 Ntfs!NtfsWriteLog+0x525
fffff880`031e1c00 fffff880`012ead0d Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInIndex+0x357
fffff880`031e1e10 fffff880`012ec50d Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFileNameInParent+0xf9
fffff880`031e1fb0 fffff880`012d834d Ntfs!NtfsUpdateDuplicateInfo+0x105
fffff880`031e2140 fffff880`01246aa9 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanup+0xd1d
fffff880`031e2550 fffff800`02a9964a Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupCallout+0x19
fffff880`031e2580 fffff880`01246662 nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`031e2660 fffff880`012e8244 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupOnNewStack+0x42
fffff880`031e26d0 fffff880`010c723f Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0x144
fffff880`031e2940 fffff880`010c56df fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`031e29d0 fffff800`02d9d68f fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`031e2a30 fffff800`02d83304 nt!IopCloseFile+0x11f
fffff880`031e2ac0 fffff800`02d9d181 nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0xb4
fffff880`031e2b40 fffff800`02d9d094 nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0xb1
fffff880`031e2bd0 fffff800`02a89153 nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x94
fffff880`031e2c20 00000000`77abffaa nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a18000 fffff800`02ff5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02ff5000 fffff800`0303e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c70000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c7e000 fffff880`00c8b000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c8b000 fffff880`00c9f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9f000 fffff880`00cfd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00dbd000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dbd000 fffff880`00dd7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00de0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e9d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00ea2000 fffff880`00f46000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f55000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00fac000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fbf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00ff2000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`00fff000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`010c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`010c4000 fffff880`01110000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01124000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01182000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01182000 fffff880`011f5000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01231000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`013d8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013f2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`01400000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`0153e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0153e000 fffff880`0159e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0159e000 fffff880`015c9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015c9000 fffff880`015d9000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015e1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015f3000 fffff880`015fc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a16000 fffff880`02a40000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a40000 fffff880`02a49000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02a49000 fffff880`02a50000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02a50000 fffff880`02a5e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a5e000 fffff880`02a83000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02a83000 fffff880`02a93000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02a9c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02a9c000 fffff880`02aa5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aa5000 fffff880`02aae000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02aae000 fffff880`02ab9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ab9000 fffff880`02aca000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02aca000 fffff880`02ae8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02ae8000 fffff880`02af5000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02af5000 fffff880`02b05000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02b05000 fffff880`02b8f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02b8f000 fffff880`02b98000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02bdd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02bdd000 fffff880`02be6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`036a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`036b8000 fffff880`0370c000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0370c000 fffff880`0371a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0371a000 fffff880`03726000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03726000 fffff880`03731000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03731000 fffff880`03744000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03744000 fffff880`03767000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03767000 fffff880`03781000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`03781000 fffff880`0378a000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`0378a000 fffff880`0379f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0379f000 fffff880`037b7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`037b7000 fffff880`037bf000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0388b000 fffff880`038b1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`038c0000 fffff880`038dd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038f8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`038f8000 fffff880`0390c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0390c000 fffff880`03926000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03926000 fffff880`03977000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03977000 fffff880`03983000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03983000 fffff880`0398e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0398e000 fffff880`0399d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0399d000 fffff880`039bb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039bb000 fffff880`039cc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`039cc000 fffff880`039e8000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03a5a000 fffff880`03a6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03a6f000 fffff880`03aac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03aac000 fffff880`03ace000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03ad5000 fffff880`03afb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03afb000 fffff880`03b12000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b12000 fffff880`03b41000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b41000 fffff880`03b5c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b7d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03b7d000 fffff880`03b97000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03b97000 fffff880`03bda000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03bda000 fffff880`03bf7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c30000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c30000 fffff880`03c3f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c3f000 fffff880`03c40480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03c49000 fffff880`03d3d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d3d000 fffff880`03d83000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03d83000 fffff880`03d8e000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03d8e000 fffff880`03de4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03de4000 fffff880`03df5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03df5000 fffff880`03e00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0463f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0463f000 fffff880`04647080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04649000 fffff880`0510ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0510d000 fffff880`0510e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0510f000 fffff880`0514d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0514d000 fffff880`0518c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0518c000 fffff880`051a9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`051a9000 fffff880`051c7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`051d7000 fffff880`051ed000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`051ed000 fffff880`051ff000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05c0df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05c11000 fffff880`05df3900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05df4000 fffff880`05df9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`07423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`07423000 fffff880`0742e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0742e000 fffff880`0745b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`07467000 fffff880`0752f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0752f000 fffff880`0754d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0754d000 fffff880`07565000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07565000 fffff880`07591000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07591000 fffff880`075de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07811100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`07812000 fffff880`07814400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`07822000 fffff880`0782f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0787e000 fffff880`07890000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07890000 fffff880`078f9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`078f9000 fffff880`07991000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`07991000 fffff880`079ae000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`079ae000 fffff880`079bc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`079bc000 fffff880`079d5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`079d5000 fffff880`079e3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`079e3000 fffff880`079eb680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`079ec000 fffff880`079f0c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00440000 fffff960`0044a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07815000 fffff880`07822000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02be6000 fffff880`02bff000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`039e8000 fffff880`039f6000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a0e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0780d000 fffff880`0787e000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`01400000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00c70000 fffff880`00c7c000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`01200000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00df3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0510f000 fffff880`0514d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f55000 fffff880`00fac000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b05000 fffff880`02b8f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`051d7000 fffff880`051ed000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03afb000 fffff880`03b12000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03781000 fffff880`0378a000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`03767000 fffff880`03781000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02b8f000 fffff880`02b98000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`039cc000 fffff880`039e8000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02af5000 fffff880`02b05000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00de0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02a49000 fffff880`02a50000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039bb000 fffff880`039cc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0752f000 fffff880`0754d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`07991000 fffff880`079ae000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02a16000 fffff880`02a40000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00dbd000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00c40000 fffff880`00c70000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c9f000 fffff880`00cfd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01182000 fffff880`011f5000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0370c000 fffff880`0371a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0399d000 fffff880`039bb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0398e000 fffff880`0399d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01231000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03aac000 fffff880`03ace000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0371a000 fffff880`03726000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03731000 fffff880`03744000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03726000 fffff880`03731000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03c49000 fffff880`03d3d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d3d000 fffff880`03d83000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01124000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010c4000 fffff880`01110000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`010c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02ff5000 fffff800`0303e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`079bc000 fffff880`079d5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0463f000 fffff880`04647080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`079ae000 fffff880`079bc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07467000 fffff880`0752f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f3000 fffff880`015fc000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`051a9000 fffff880`051c7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04630000 fffff880`0463f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`079d5000 fffff880`079e3000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03b97000 fffff880`03bda000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013f2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0159e000 fffff880`015c9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05df4000 fffff880`05df9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0378a000 fffff880`0379f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03744000 fffff880`03767000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c7e000 fffff880`00c8b000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`01400000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03c30000 fffff880`03c3f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`07822000 fffff880`0782f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dbd000 fffff880`00dd7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0754d000 fffff880`07565000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07565000 fffff880`07591000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07591000 fffff880`075de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`07423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02aae000 fffff880`02ab9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fbf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01124000 fffff880`01182000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03983000 fffff880`0398e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`0153e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`04630000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03b12000 fffff880`03b41000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a5a000 fffff880`03a6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02bdd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0153e000 fffff880`0159e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ab9000 fffff880`02aca000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03977000 fffff880`03983000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a18000 fffff800`02ff5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`013d8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02a40000 fffff880`02a49000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0510d000 fffff880`0510e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04649000 fffff880`0510ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0388b000 fffff880`038b1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0518c000 fffff880`051a9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00ff2000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e9d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03600000 fffff880`036a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03a6f000 fffff880`03aac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8b000 fffff880`00c9f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`037b7000 fffff880`037bf000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b41000 fffff880`03b5c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b7d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03b7d000 fffff880`03b97000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03926000 fffff880`03977000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03df5000 fffff880`03e00000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02a9c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02a9c000 fffff880`02aa5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aa5000 fffff880`02aae000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0379f000 fffff880`037b7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0514d000 fffff880`0518c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`05c11000 fffff880`05df3900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`0390c000 fffff880`03926000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`07423000 fffff880`0742e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c30000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`038c0000 fffff880`038dd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015e1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`078f9000 fffff880`07991000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`07890000 fffff880`078f9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0742e000 fffff880`0745b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03c3f000 fffff880`03c40480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0787e000 fffff880`07890000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02ae8000 fffff880`02af5000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02aca000 fffff880`02ae8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`038f8000 fffff880`0390c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00440000 fffff960`0044a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ad5000 fffff880`03afb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`036b8000 fffff880`0370c000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`051ed000 fffff880`051ff000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03bda000 fffff880`03bf7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05c0c000 fffff880`05c0df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03de4000 fffff880`03df5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03d83000 fffff880`03d8e000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03d8e000 fffff880`03de4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`00fff000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02a50000 fffff880`02a5e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a5e000 fffff880`02a83000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015c9000 fffff880`015d9000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038f8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02a83000 fffff880`02a93000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ea2000 fffff880`00f46000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f55000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02bdd000 fffff880`02be6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`079ec000 fffff880`079f0c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`079e3000 fffff880`079eb680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fb5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`07812000 fffff880`07814400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07811100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07815000 fffff880`07822000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02be6000 fffff880`02bff000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`039e8000 fffff880`039f6000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a0e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0780d000 fffff880`0787e000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`01400000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00c70000 fffff880`00c7c000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`01200000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00df3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffaa0`05ff7260 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02aacd28 00000000`00000005
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Decided to run verifier.exe again to see if there was a Driver issue the was the resulting Dump i'll research it, But will wait to hear back from you before taking actions.

Dump.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Chad\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c8fe50
Debug session time: Mon Nov 30 01:47:22.433 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.339
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C9, {220, fffff880057be818, fffff9801b276dc0, fffffa800704b4e0}

Probably caused by : WmVirHid.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000220, IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL has been completed by someone other than the ProviderId.
	This IRP should either have been completed earlier or should have been passed
	down.
Arg2: fffff880057be818, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: fffff9801b276dc0, IRP address.
Arg4: fffffa800704b4e0, ProviderId.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  220

FAULTING_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`057be818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`057be818 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffff9801b276dc0

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800721aad0

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800723dcd0

IMAGE_NAME:  WmVirHid.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4aaaa795

MODULE_NAME: WmVirHid

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88008784000 WmVirHid

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  fffff80002cc6400 -- (!locks fffff80002cc6400)

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0xfffff80002cc6400)    Exclusively owned
    Contention Count = 5
     Threads: fffffa8004427b60-01<*> 
1 total locks, 1 locks currently held

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0xfffff80002cc6400
	Thread Count  : 1
	Thread address: 0xfffffa8004427b60
	Thread wait   : 0x1195

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f4d3dc to fffff80002ac3f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02fda0b8 fffff800`02f4d3dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000220 fffff880`057be818 fffff980`1b276dc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02fda0c0 fffff800`02f5747a : fffff800`02f4b9f0 fffff880`057be818 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffffa80`0704b4e0 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`02fda100 fffff800`02f580ff : 00000000`00000220 fffffa80`0704b4e0 fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`02fda150 fffff800`02f5dca7 : fffff980`1b276f20 fffff880`057be818 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c4f440 : nt!VfErrorReport10+0x6f
fffff880`02fda230 fffff800`02f4d04e : fffffa80`0703c1c8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfWmiVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x67
fffff880`02fda260 fffff800`02f59b2d : fffffa80`070a0c50 fffffa80`0703c010 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff980`1b276dc0 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x6e
fffff880`02fda2a0 fffff800`02f6b50d : fffff980`1b276f20 fffff880`02fda480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`1b276f20 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`02fda310 fffff800`02ac6516 : fffff980`1b276f23 fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`02fda370 fffff800`02f6319f : fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff880`057c8300 fffffa80`0721ac00 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`02fda450 fffff800`02aaa672 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`02fda578 fffff980`1b276f20 fffffa80`0721ac20 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`02fda520 fffff880`057beb17 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0721ac20 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`02fda550 fffff880`057be903 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0721ac20 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff880`02fda600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`02fda590 fffff800`02f69c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02f6537e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`02fda600 fffff800`02f68c42 : fffff980`1b276f68 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0721b580 fffffa80`0719c520 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda660 fffff800`02f69c16 : fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0721b430 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`02fda690 fffff800`02f68d58 : fffff980`1b276dc0 fffffa80`0721b430 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`070397c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda6f0 fffff800`02f68e42 : fffffa80`0704b4e0 fffffa80`04456b60 fffffa80`0704b4e0 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`02fda760 fffff800`02f55faf : fffffa80`06a08b70 00000000`000007ff fffff800`02c015b8 fffff800`02e5a979 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`02fda800 fffff800`02b764c2 : fffffa80`06a08b70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`02fda830 fffff800`02eae27c : fffffa80`06a08b70 fffffa80`04456b60 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`02fda860 fffff800`02eafe74 : fffffa80`06a08b70 fffffa80`06a08b70 fffffa80`04456b60 00000000`00000001 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`02fda950 fffff800`02eb0438 : fffff800`02cc3d80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 fffff800`02eb03a0 : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`02fdabc0 fffff800`02bc4347 : 00000001`00000003 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`02fdac10 fffff800`02ad1161 : fffff800`02bc4020 fffff800`02dbd501 fffffa80`04427b00 fffffa80`04427b60 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`02fdacb0 fffff800`02d67166 : 00000400`000496bc fffffa80`04427b60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`039e59e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`02fdad40 fffff800`02aa2486 : fffff880`009e7180 fffffa80`04427b60 fffff880`009f1f40 00000001`00049d3c : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02fdad80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02fdb000 fffff880`02fd5000 fffff880`02fd9110 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_220_VRF_IMAGE_WmVirHid.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_220_VRF_IMAGE_WmVirHid.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02fda0b8 fffff800`02f4d3dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000220 fffff880`057be818 fffff980`1b276dc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02fda0c0 fffff800`02f5747a : fffff800`02f4b9f0 fffff880`057be818 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffffa80`0704b4e0 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`02fda100 fffff800`02f580ff : 00000000`00000220 fffffa80`0704b4e0 fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`02fda150 fffff800`02f5dca7 : fffff980`1b276f20 fffff880`057be818 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c4f440 : nt!VfErrorReport10+0x6f
fffff880`02fda230 fffff800`02f4d04e : fffffa80`0703c1c8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfWmiVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x67
fffff880`02fda260 fffff800`02f59b2d : fffffa80`070a0c50 fffffa80`0703c010 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff980`1b276dc0 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x6e
fffff880`02fda2a0 fffff800`02f6b50d : fffff980`1b276f20 fffff880`02fda480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`1b276f20 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`02fda310 fffff800`02ac6516 : fffff980`1b276f23 fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`02fda370 fffff800`02f6319f : fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff880`057c8300 fffffa80`0721ac00 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`02fda450 fffff800`02aaa672 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`02fda578 fffff980`1b276f20 fffffa80`0721ac20 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`02fda520 fffff880`057beb17 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0721ac20 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`02fda550 fffff880`057be903 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0721ac20 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffff880`02fda600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`02fda590 fffff800`02f69c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02f6537e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`02fda600 fffff800`02f68c42 : fffff980`1b276f68 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0721b580 fffffa80`0719c520 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda660 fffff800`02f69c16 : fffff980`1b276dc0 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0721b430 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`02fda690 fffff800`02f68d58 : fffff980`1b276dc0 fffffa80`0721b430 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`070397c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda6f0 fffff800`02f68e42 : fffffa80`0704b4e0 fffffa80`04456b60 fffffa80`0704b4e0 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`02fda760 fffff800`02f55faf : fffffa80`06a08b70 00000000`000007ff fffff800`02c015b8 fffff800`02e5a979 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`02fda800 fffff800`02b764c2 : fffffa80`06a08b70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`02fda830 fffff800`02eae27c : fffffa80`06a08b70 fffffa80`04456b60 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
rax=fffffa800704b4e0 rbx=00000000000000c9 rcx=00000000000000c9
rdx=0000000000000220 rsi=fffff9801b276dc0 rdi=fffffa800704b4e0
rip=fffff80002ac3f00 rsp=fffff88002fda0b8 rbp=fffff880057be818
 r8=fffff880057be818  r9=fffff9801b276dc0 r10=fffff80002f9acac
r11=000000000000000d r12=fffffa80070a0c50 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa800703c1c8 r15=fffffa800721aad0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ac3f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`02fda0c0=00000000000000c9
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`02fda0b8 fffff800`02f4d3dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02fda0c0 fffff800`02f5747a nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`02fda100 fffff800`02f580ff nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`02fda150 fffff800`02f5dca7 nt!VfErrorReport10+0x6f
fffff880`02fda230 fffff800`02f4d04e nt!VfWmiVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x67
fffff880`02fda260 fffff800`02f59b2d nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x6e
fffff880`02fda2a0 fffff800`02f6b50d nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`02fda310 fffff800`02ac6516 nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`02fda370 fffff800`02f6319f nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3a6
fffff880`02fda450 fffff800`02aaa672 nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`02fda520 fffff880`057beb17 nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`02fda550 fffff880`057be903 HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`02fda590 fffff800`02f69c16 HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`02fda600 fffff800`02f68c42 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda660 fffff800`02f69c16 nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`02fda690 fffff800`02f68d58 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`02fda6f0 fffff800`02f68e42 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`02fda760 fffff800`02f55faf nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`02fda800 fffff800`02b764c2 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`02fda830 fffff800`02eae27c nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a09000 fffff800`02a52000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`0302f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c39000 fffff880`00c46000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c46000 fffff880`00c5a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c5a000 fffff880`00cb8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cb8000 fffff880`00d78000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d78000 fffff880`00dd4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dd4000 fffff880`00dfe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e24000 fffff880`00ec8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00ed7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00f2e000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f2e000 fffff880`00f37000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f37000 fffff880`00f41000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f41000 fffff880`00f74000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f81000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f96000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fab000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fb2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fc2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fdc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe5000 fffff880`00ff0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01096000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01096000 fffff880`010aa000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010aa000 fffff880`01108000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01108000 fffff880`0117b000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`011c7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01244000 fffff880`013e7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`014d8000 fffff880`015ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015da000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0183b000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`0183b000 fffff880`0184a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0184a000 fffff880`0186d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0186d000 fffff880`0188e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`01893000 fffff880`018cd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018e3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018e3000 fffff880`01913000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01913000 fffff880`0192b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01975000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`0197e000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0197e000 fffff880`01985000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`01993000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`019b8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019d1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019da000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019da000 fffff880`019e3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019ee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019ff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03a51000 fffff880`03a5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03a5d000 fffff880`03a68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a76000 fffff880`03b00000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b00000 fffff880`03b09000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b4e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03b4e000 fffff880`03b57000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b57000 fffff880`03b7d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03b7d000 fffff880`03b8c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b8c000 fffff880`03ba9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03ba9000 fffff880`03bc4000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03bc4000 fffff880`03bd8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03bd8000 fffff880`03bf2000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c15000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03c19000 fffff880`03c9c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03c9c000 fffff880`03cba000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cba000 fffff880`03ccb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ccb000 fffff880`03ce7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03ce7000 fffff880`03d0d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03d0d000 fffff880`03d24000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d24000 fffff880`03d3f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03d3f000 fffff880`03d60000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03d60000 fffff880`03d7a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03d7a000 fffff880`03d89000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03d89000 fffff880`03dcc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03dcc000 fffff880`03ddd100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03dde000 fffff880`03df0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04067000 fffff880`0408b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`04097000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040b4000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040b4000 fffff880`041a8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041a8000 fffff880`041ee000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`041ee000 fffff880`041f9000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041f9000 fffff880`041fa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041ffc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04810000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04810000 fffff880`04826000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0484a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`04856000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04885000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`04890000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`05353a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05354000 fffff880`05355180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05356000 fffff880`05394000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`05394000 fffff880`053d3000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`053d3000 fffff880`053f1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`053f1000 fffff880`05400000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`0562b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0562b000 fffff880`05639000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05639000 fffff880`0568d000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0568d000 fffff880`0569b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0569b000 fffff880`056a7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`056a7000 fffff880`056b2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`056c5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`056c5000 fffff880`056df000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`056e0000 fffff880`0573a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0573a000 fffff880`0574f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0574f000 fffff880`0578c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0578c000 fffff880`057ae000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`057ae000 fffff880`057bc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057d5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057dd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`057de000 fffff880`057e6680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`057e7000 fffff880`057f0000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`057f0000 fffff880`057f8000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`0640df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06410000 fffff880`065f2900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`065f3000 fffff880`065f8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0704a000 fffff880`07112000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`07112000 fffff880`07130000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07130000 fffff880`07148000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07148000 fffff880`07174000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07174000 fffff880`071c1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`071c1000 fffff880`071e4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`086a6000 fffff880`0874c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0874c000 fffff880`08757000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08757000 fffff880`08784000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`08784000 fffff880`08786400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01913000 fffff880`01921000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0192d000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01938000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`0194b000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05356000 fffff880`05394000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ed7000 fffff880`00f2e000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03a76000 fffff880`03b00000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04810000 fffff880`04826000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03d0d000 fffff880`03d24000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`057e7000 fffff880`057f0000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`056c5000 fffff880`056df000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`03b00000 fffff880`03b09000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03ccb000 fffff880`03ce7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0183b000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dd4000 fffff880`00dfe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0197e000 fffff880`01985000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03cba000 fffff880`03ccb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07112000 fffff880`07130000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01975000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cb8000 fffff880`00d78000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018e3000 fffff880`01913000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c5a000 fffff880`00cb8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01108000 fffff880`0117b000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04810000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0568d000 fffff880`0569b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c19000 fffff880`03c9c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03c9c000 fffff880`03cba000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0183b000 fffff880`0184a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018e3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0578c000 fffff880`057ae000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0569b000 fffff880`056a7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`056c5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`056a7000 fffff880`056b2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040b4000 fffff880`041a8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041a8000 fffff880`041ee000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01096000 fffff880`010aa000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01096000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01893000 fffff880`018cd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02a09000 fffff800`02a52000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04067000 fffff880`0408b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057d5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057dd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`057ae000 fffff880`057bc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0704a000 fffff880`07112000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`053d3000 fffff880`053f1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03d7a000 fffff880`03d89000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`0562b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03d89000 fffff880`03dcc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`065f3000 fffff880`065f8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c15000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0184a000 fffff880`0186d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c39000 fffff880`00c46000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0562b000 fffff880`05639000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`053f1000 fffff880`05400000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fdc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`07130000 fffff880`07148000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07148000 fffff880`07174000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07174000 fffff880`071c1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`071c1000 fffff880`071e4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00fe5000 fffff880`00ff0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019ee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f37000 fffff880`00f41000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010aa000 fffff880`01108000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03a5d000 fffff880`03a68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d8000 fffff880`015ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`04856000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04885000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0573a000 fffff880`0574f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03b7d000 fffff880`03b8c000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b4e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019ff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a51000 fffff880`03a5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a52000 fffff800`0302f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01244000 fffff880`013e7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`0197e000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05354000 fffff880`05355180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`05353a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`03b57000 fffff880`03b7d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040b4000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f96000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f41000 fffff880`00f74000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fb2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fc2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`086a6000 fffff880`0874c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0574f000 fffff880`0578c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c46000 fffff880`00c5a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`057f0000 fffff880`057f8000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0484a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03d24000 fffff880`03d3f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03d3f000 fffff880`03d60000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03d60000 fffff880`03d7a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`04890000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019d1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019da000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019da000 fffff880`019e3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01913000 fffff880`0192b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05394000 fffff880`053d3000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06410000 fffff880`065f2900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`03bd8000 fffff880`03bf2000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0874c000 fffff880`08757000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`04097000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03b8c000 fffff880`03ba9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08757000 fffff880`08784000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`041f9000 fffff880`041fa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03bc4000 fffff880`03bd8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ce7000 fffff880`03d0d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05639000 fffff880`0568d000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03dde000 fffff880`03df0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`0640df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`056e0000 fffff880`0573a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`041ee000 fffff880`041f9000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f81000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`01993000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`019b8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015da000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fab000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d78000 fffff880`00dd4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`011c7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03ba9000 fffff880`03bc4000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e24000 fffff880`00ec8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00ed7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03b4e000 fffff880`03b57000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041ffc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`057de000 fffff880`057e6680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f2e000 fffff880`00f37000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08784000 fffff880`08786400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03dcc000 fffff880`03ddd100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`0186d000 fffff880`0188e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01913000 fffff880`01921000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0192d000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01938000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`0194b000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`00000220 fffff880`057be818 fffff980`1b276dc0 fffffa80`0704b4e0
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Turns out that was my Logitech Force 3D Pro. But the BSOD happened before when i had not installed the Drivers or plugged in the Device. Even SO i will attempt to see if that Fixed the issue though im quite sure it didn't.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Though i would try Daorigins again and see what happens. and before the game load BAMMM BSOD and for your reading Pleasure. the DUmp



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Chad\Desktop\MEMORY (2).DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a1a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c57e50
Debug session time: Mon Nov 30 02:58:28.584 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:37.491
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {f6, 2c4, fffffa800495e550, fffff880048d70bc}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for dxgkrnl.sys - 
Page 1122eb not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+4e0bc )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 00000000000002c4, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: fffffa800495e550, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff880048d70bc, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f153dc to fffff80002a8bf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`047fd308 fffff800`02f153dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`0495e550 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047fd310 fffff800`02f2aae4 : 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`0495e550 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02ab8e28 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`047fd350 fffff800`02ce6720 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd580 fffffa80`039f6500 00000000`00000200 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`047fd430 fffff800`02d60425 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000002 fffffa80`039f6570 fffff800`02d60400 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`047fd500 fffff800`02f2a878 : fffff980`30cfca30 fffff880`0501ec00 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`05f55000 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`047fd550 fffff880`048d70bc : fffffa80`05f55000 fffff880`0501ec00 00000000`000002c4 fffff880`047fd680 : nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`047fd5a0 fffff880`048e3b3f : fffff880`047fd6d0 fffffa80`05f55000 fffff880`0501ec00 fffff980`35210b00 : nvlddmkm+0x4e0bc
fffff880`047fd5e0 fffff880`048dd673 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd9c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 : nvlddmkm+0x5ab3f
fffff880`047fd730 fffff880`04e9a477 : fffff980`30cfca30 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd950 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x54673
fffff880`047fd7b0 fffff880`040dee3c : fffff880`04e9a41a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000018 : nvlddmkm+0x611477
fffff880`047fd840 fffff880`040d2093 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fdca0 00000000`00000003 : dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x15584
fffff880`047fd870 fffff960`0026b92a : 00000000`07f6e7d0 fffffa80`04f8a730 00000000`7ef9b000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x87db
fffff880`047fdbf0 fffff800`02a8b153 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00006000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000160 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIEscape+0x12
fffff880`047fdc20 00000000`7551127a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`07f6e7d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7551127a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+4e0bc
fffff880`048d70bc 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+4e0bc

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4abfff56

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_nvlddmkm+4e0bc

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_nvlddmkm+4e0bc

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`047fd308 fffff800`02f153dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`0495e550 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047fd310 fffff800`02f2aae4 : 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`0495e550 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02ab8e28 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`047fd350 fffff800`02ce6720 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd580 fffffa80`039f6500 00000000`00000200 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`047fd430 fffff800`02d60425 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000002 fffffa80`039f6570 fffff800`02d60400 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`047fd500 fffff800`02f2a878 : fffff980`30cfca30 fffff880`0501ec00 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`05f55000 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`047fd550 fffff880`048d70bc : fffffa80`05f55000 fffff880`0501ec00 00000000`000002c4 fffff880`047fd680 : nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`047fd5a0 fffff880`048e3b3f : fffff880`047fd6d0 fffffa80`05f55000 fffff880`0501ec00 fffff980`35210b00 : nvlddmkm+0x4e0bc
fffff880`047fd5e0 fffff880`048dd673 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd9c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 : nvlddmkm+0x5ab3f
fffff880`047fd730 fffff880`04e9a477 : fffff980`30cfca30 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fd950 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x54673
fffff880`047fd7b0 fffff880`040dee3c : fffff880`04e9a41a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000018 : nvlddmkm+0x611477
fffff880`047fd840 fffff880`040d2093 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`047fdca0 00000000`00000003 : dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x15584
fffff880`047fd870 fffff960`0026b92a : 00000000`07f6e7d0 fffffa80`04f8a730 00000000`7ef9b000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x87db
fffff880`047fdbf0 fffff800`02a8b153 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00006000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000160 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIEscape+0x12
fffff880`047fdc20 00000000`7551127a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`047fdc20)
00000000`07f6e7d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7551127a
rax=fffff880048d70bc rbx=00000000000000c4 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=00000000000000f6 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002a8bf00 rsp=fffff880047fd308 rbp=00000000000002c4
 r8=00000000000002c4  r9=fffffa800495e550 r10=fffff80002f62cac
r11=000000000000000d r12=0000000000000000 r13=00000000000002c4
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa800495e550
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a8bf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`047fd310=00000000000000c4
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`047fd308 fffff800`02f153dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047fd310 fffff800`02f2aae4 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`047fd350 fffff800`02ce6720 nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`047fd430 fffff800`02d60425 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`047fd500 fffff800`02f2a878 nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`047fd550 fffff880`048d70bc nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`047fd5a0 fffff880`048e3b3f nvlddmkm+0x4e0bc
fffff880`047fd5e0 fffff880`048dd673 nvlddmkm+0x5ab3f
fffff880`047fd730 fffff880`04e9a477 nvlddmkm+0x54673
fffff880`047fd7b0 fffff880`040dee3c nvlddmkm+0x611477
fffff880`047fd840 fffff880`040d2093 dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x15584
fffff880`047fd870 fffff960`0026b92a dxgkrnl!g_TdrForceTimeout+0x87db
fffff880`047fdbf0 fffff800`02a8b153 win32k!NtGdiDdDDIEscape+0x12
fffff880`047fdc20 00000000`7551127a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`07f6e7d8 00000000`00000000 0x7551127a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a1a000 fffff800`02ff7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02ff7000 fffff800`03040000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00dd2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dd2000 fffff880`00ddb000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00f30000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f3f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f96000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00f9f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fa9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fdc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01058000 fffff880`010a4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010b8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010b8000 fffff880`01116000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01116000 fffff880`01189000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01254000 fffff880`013f7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`014bf000 fffff880`015b1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015b1000 fffff880`015fb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0180d000 fffff880`0181d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`0183e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01853000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01853000 fffff880`0186b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`018a6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018bc000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`018ec000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01924000 fffff880`0194e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01957000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`0195e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0196c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0196c000 fffff880`01991000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01991000 fffff880`019a1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019aa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019b3000 fffff880`019bc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019c7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019d8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019f6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03a1a000 fffff880`03a6b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03a6b000 fffff880`03a77000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03a77000 fffff880`03a82000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a82000 fffff880`03a91000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03b1f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b1f000 fffff880`03b28000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03b28000 fffff880`03b6d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03b6d000 fffff880`03b76000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b76000 fffff880`03b9c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03b9c000 fffff880`03bab000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03bab000 fffff880`03bc8000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03bc8000 fffff880`03be3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03be3000 fffff880`03bf7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03c0d000 fffff880`03c90000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03cae000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cae000 fffff880`03cbf000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cdb000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03d01000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03d01000 fffff880`03d18000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d18000 fffff880`03d47000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03d47000 fffff880`03d68000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d82000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d91000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03d91000 fffff880`03dd4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03dd4000 fffff880`03de5100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03de6000 fffff880`03df8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03df8000 fffff880`03e00000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04067000 fffff880`0408b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`04097000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040a6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`040a6000 fffff880`040a7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`040aa000 fffff880`0419e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041e4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`041e4000 fffff880`041ef000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`04834000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04834000 fffff880`04858000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04858000 fffff880`04864000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04864000 fffff880`0487f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0487f000 fffff880`04888000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`0534ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0534d000 fffff880`0534e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`0538d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0538d000 fffff880`053cc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`053cc000 fffff880`053e9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053f4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`053f4000 fffff880`053f8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05654000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`05654000 fffff880`05662000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05662000 fffff880`0566e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0566e000 fffff880`05679000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05680000 fffff880`056da000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`056da000 fffff880`056ef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`056ef000 fffff880`0572c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0572c000 fffff880`0574e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0574e000 fffff880`0576b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0576b000 fffff880`05779000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05779000 fffff880`05792000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05792000 fffff880`057a0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`057a0000 fffff880`057ae000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`057ae000 fffff880`057c1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`057c1000 fffff880`057e4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`057e4000 fffff880`057fe000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`065ee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`065ef000 fffff880`065f4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`065f5000 fffff880`065f6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`065f7000 fffff880`065ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c4d000 fffff880`06c70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06cae000 fffff880`06d76000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d94000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06d94000 fffff880`06dac000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06dac000 fffff880`06dd8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`08a3c000 fffff880`08ae2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`08ae2000 fffff880`08aed000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08aed000 fffff880`08b1a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`08b1a000 fffff880`08b2c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`08b2c000 fffff880`08b95000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`09822000 fffff880`098ba000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`098ba000 fffff880`0992b000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0992b000 fffff880`09948000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018ec000 fffff880`018fa000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01906000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01911000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`01924000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`0538d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f96000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03b1f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`04834000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03d01000 fffff880`03d18000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c40000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0487f000 fffff880`04888000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`057e4000 fffff880`057fe000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`03b1f000 fffff880`03b28000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cdb000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0180d000 fffff880`0181d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00dd2000 fffff880`00ddb000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`0195e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03cae000 fffff880`03cbf000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d94000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0992b000 fffff880`09948000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01924000 fffff880`0194e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`018ec000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01116000 fffff880`01189000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05654000 fffff880`05662000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c0d000 fffff880`03c90000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03cae000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03a82000 fffff880`03a91000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018bc000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0572c000 fffff880`0574e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05662000 fffff880`0566e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`057ae000 fffff880`057c1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0566e000 fffff880`05679000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040aa000 fffff880`0419e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041e4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010b8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01058000 fffff880`010a4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0186c000 fffff880`018a6000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015b1000 fffff880`015fb000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02ff7000 fffff800`03040000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04067000 fffff880`0408b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05779000 fffff880`05792000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`065f7000 fffff880`065ff080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0576b000 fffff880`05779000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06cae000 fffff880`06d76000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d91000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05792000 fffff880`057a0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03d91000 fffff880`03dd4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`065ef000 fffff880`065f4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01853000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`057c1000 fffff880`057e4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`057a0000 fffff880`057ae000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040a6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00dd2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06d94000 fffff880`06dac000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06dac000 fffff880`06dd8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c4d000 fffff880`06c70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019c7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fa9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010b8000 fffff880`01116000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03a77000 fffff880`03a82000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014bf000 fffff880`015b1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04858000 fffff880`04864000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03d18000 fffff880`03d47000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`056da000 fffff880`056ef000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03b9c000 fffff880`03bab000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b28000 fffff880`03b6d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019d8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a6b000 fffff880`03a77000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a1a000 fffff800`02ff7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01254000 fffff880`013f7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01957000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0534d000 fffff880`0534e180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`0534ca80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`03b76000 fffff880`03b9c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`053cc000 fffff880`053e9000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fdc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e88000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08a3c000 fffff880`08ae2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`056ef000 fffff880`0572c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03df8000 fffff880`03e00000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04834000 fffff880`04858000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04864000 fffff880`0487f000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03d47000 fffff880`03d68000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d82000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03a1a000 fffff880`03a6b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`053e9000 fffff880`053f4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019aa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019b3000 fffff880`019bc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01853000 fffff880`0186b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0538d000 fffff880`053cc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0640c000 fffff880`065ee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`08ae2000 fffff880`08aed000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`04097000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03bab000 fffff880`03bc8000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`098ba000 fffff880`0992b000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`09822000 fffff880`098ba000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`08b2c000 fffff880`08b95000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`08aed000 fffff880`08b1a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`040a6000 fffff880`040a7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`08b1a000 fffff880`08b2c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019f6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03be3000 fffff880`03bf7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03d01000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05654000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03de6000 fffff880`03df8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0574e000 fffff880`0576b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`065f5000 fffff880`065f6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05680000 fffff880`056da000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`041e4000 fffff880`041ef000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0196c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0196c000 fffff880`01991000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03bc8000 fffff880`03be3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01991000 fffff880`019a1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00f30000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f3f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03b6d000 fffff880`03b76000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`053f4000 fffff880`053f8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00f9f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03dd4000 fffff880`03de5100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`0183e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018ec000 fffff880`018fa000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01906000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01911000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`01924000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000002c4 fffffa80`0495e550 fffff880`048d70bc
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please upload all of the mindump files so we can massage them a bit.

Since you had BSOD's before installing the drivers for the Logitech Force 3D Pro, it could be that the device is broken.

Try running the system without the Logitech Force 3D Pro attached and see if it BSOD's


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Now don't forget to massage the "end of file" that's where i carry most of my stress. In all seriousness im taking this a lot better than i expected. attached my Current installations minidump files. i figured it could be possible my Geforce 8600GT could be at fault so i swaped in a ATI HD 2600 Pro to see if it resolved the Issue but it seems that it didn't. As the last dump in that list should contain the crash that happened as i was afk daorigins was running at the time.Though the game stay up for a long longer than expected time.


Also i removed the Device with no change in system stability.

another note: If you curious about the Logitech driver I blocked them from loading by Taking ownership and renaming them. So you may see that in the dump so disregard it.I wanted to keep the files intact so to re-enable them if they are not at fault. Mainly cuz they are the released windows 7 x64 drivers.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The dump files here contain Driver Verifier memory dumps that blame HIDCLASS.SYS and your video drivers. Add to this the one's blaming your mouse drivers and you've got a complicated situation.

IMO it's most likely that there's a piece of hardware malfunctioning on your system and that's what's causing the different BSOD's.

Another possibility is a problem with a component in the motherboard that has gone bad.

Here's a post that I wrote a while back on how to troubleshoot things via system stripdown. I'd suggest giving that a try next: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=70216&hl=hardware+stripdown


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

As far as your Striped down suggestion. I'm a PC consultant and That was the first thing I did before posting here. As i have no errors in my memory sticks. all voltages are running as prescribed by my Power supply's ratings,I have swaped out my video card with 3 different Nvidia Cards as well as a ATI card,Removed all Logitech Products and used Standard PS/2 Devices,Disabled all On-board Enhancements that add Unnecessary Devices to the system,Used Hard Drive's Manufacture's Diagnostic tools on my Hard drives no errors,and Used Driver sweeper program to Remove All evidence of the Un-installed devices. As my Belief is that it is a Corruption of a systems device driver,but as i can use a debugging software I am not Knowledgeable enough to Decode most of the Deeper parts of the Dump file.

Also note this new DUMP:



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a4c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c89e50
Debug session time: Tue Dec  1 20:06:40.402 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:38:08.246
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FC, {fffff88002b6e87d, 8230000124068101, fffff880060814f0, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.  The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002b6e87d, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8230000124068101, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff880060814f0, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880060814f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880060814f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880060816b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880060816e0
rdx=000001fffb09ebb0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002b6e87d rsp=fffff88006081680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000005460001
r11=fffff880060816b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
VIDEOPRT! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string' <PERF> (VIDEOPRT+0x1d87d):
fffff880`02b6e87d 005669          add     byte ptr [rsi+69h],dl ds:00000000`00000069=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b3b781 to fffff80002abdf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06081388 fffff800`02b3b781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02b6e87d 82300001`24068101 fffff880`060814f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06081390 fffff800`02abbfee : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`01120260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`060814f0 fffff880`02b6e87d : fffffa80`04132000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06081680 fffffa80`04132000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f 00000000`00000000 : VIDEOPRT! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string' <PERF> (VIDEOPRT+0x1d87d)
fffff880`06081688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d82aeb : 0xfffffa80`04132000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5
fffff800`02b3b781 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06081388 fffff800`02b3b781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02b6e87d 82300001`24068101 fffff880`060814f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06081390 fffff800`02abbfee : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`01120260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`060814f0 fffff880`02b6e87d : fffffa80`04132000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`060814f0)
fffff880`06081680 fffffa80`04132000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f 00000000`00000000 : VIDEOPRT! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string' <PERF> (VIDEOPRT+0x1d87d)
fffff880`06081688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d82c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d82aeb : 0xfffffa80`04132000
rax=8230000124068101 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1000 rcx=00000000000000fc
rdx=fffff88002b6e87d rsi=fffffa8001120260 rdi=fffff6fb7dbed000
rip=fffff80002abdf00 rsp=fffff88006081388 rbp=fffff88006081400
 r8=8230000124068101  r9=fffff880060814f0 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=8000000000000000 r12=fffff880060814f0 r13=fffff88002b6e87d
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02abdf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`06081390=00000000000000fc
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06081388 fffff800`02b3b781 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06081390 fffff800`02abbfee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`060814f0 fffff880`02b6e87d nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06081680 fffffa80`04132000 VIDEOPRT! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string' <PERF> (VIDEOPRT+0x1d87d)
fffff880`06081688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`04132000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb8000 fffff800`00bc2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a03000 fffff800`02a4c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a4c000 fffff800`03029000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c06000 fffff880`00c13000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c27000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c27000 fffff880`00c85000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00d45000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00de9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e16000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e62000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e64000 fffff880`00ebb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00ec4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ece000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ece000 fffff880`00f01000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f0e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f23000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f23000 fffff880`00f38000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f94000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00f9b000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f9b000 fffff880`00fab000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fce000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00ff8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`0106a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`0108b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`010a6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a6000 fffff880`01104000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01104000 fffff880`01177000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01177000 fffff880`011c3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011fd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0124b000 fffff880`013ee000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01408000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01408000 fffff880`0141a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`01423000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01429000 fffff880`0151b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`0157b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0157b000 fffff880`015a6000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015a6000 fffff880`015f0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`01600000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`028c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`028c8000 fffff880`028e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`028f7000 fffff880`0294b000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0294b000 fffff880`02959000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02959000 fffff880`02965000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02965000 fffff880`02970000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02970000 fffff880`02983000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02983000 fffff880`0298b000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`0298b000 fffff880`029a0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`029a0000 fffff880`029b8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`029b8000 fffff880`029d0000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`029d0000 fffff880`029fc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02ad8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02ae1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ae1000 fffff880`02b04000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`02b09000 fffff880`02b33000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02b33000 fffff880`02b3c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02b3c000 fffff880`02b43000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02b43000 fffff880`02b51000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b51000 fffff880`02b76000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b76000 fffff880`02b86000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b86000 fffff880`02b8f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b8f000 fffff880`02b98000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02ba1000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02bac000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02bac000 fffff880`02bbd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02bbd000 fffff880`02bdb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02bdb000 fffff880`02be8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02be8000 fffff880`02bf8000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`03836000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`03839000 fffff880`0385f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0385f000 fffff880`0386e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0386e000 fffff880`0388b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0388b000 fffff880`038a6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`038a6000 fffff880`038ba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`038ba000 fffff880`038d4000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038d4000 fffff880`03925000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03925000 fffff880`03931000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`0393c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`0394b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0394b000 fffff880`039ce000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039ce000 fffff880`039ec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039ec000 fffff880`039fd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a53000 fffff880`03a6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a6e000 fffff880`03a8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a8f000 fffff880`03aa9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03ab4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03ab7000 fffff880`03add000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03add000 fffff880`03af4000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03af4000 fffff880`03b32000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03b32000 fffff880`03b71000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03b71000 fffff880`03b8e000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03b8e000 fffff880`03bac000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03bac000 fffff880`03bbb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03bbb000 fffff880`03bcb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03be1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03be1000 fffff880`03bf0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bf1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03bf2000 fffff880`03c00000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03e3d000 fffff880`03e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03e5f000 fffff880`03e64200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e82000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03e82000 fffff880`03e90000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03e90000 fffff880`03ea9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03eb1000 fffff880`03ef4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03ef8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03ef9000 fffff880`03f0a100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03f0b000 fffff880`03f1d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03f1d000 fffff880`03f77000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03f77000 fffff880`03f8c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03f8c000 fffff880`03fe8000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03fe8000 fffff880`03ff6000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03ff6000 fffff880`03fff000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`0462f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04685000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`04696000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04697000 fffff880`04cae000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 23:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`04cae000 fffff880`04da2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04da2000 fffff880`04de8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04de8000 fffff880`04df4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04df4000 fffff880`04e00000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0560c000 fffff880`0560df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0560e000 fffff880`05616080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0561b000 fffff880`057fd900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e2d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05e2d000 fffff880`05e3f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05e3f000 fffff880`05ea8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05ebf000 fffff880`05f0c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05f0c000 fffff880`05f2f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05f2f000 fffff880`05fd5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05fd5000 fffff880`05fe0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06417000 fffff880`064af000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06520000 fffff880`0653d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`064af000 fffff880`06520000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`01076000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`01081000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02af6000 fffff880`02b09000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03af4000 fffff880`03b32000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e64000 fffff880`00ebb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03be1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03add000 fffff880`03af4000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e16000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03ff6000 fffff880`03fff000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`03836000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02be8000 fffff880`02bf8000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fce000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00ff8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04697000 fffff880`04cae000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 23:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`02b3c000 fffff880`02b43000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039ec000 fffff880`039fd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`028c8000 fffff880`028e6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06520000 fffff880`0653d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02b09000 fffff880`02b33000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00d45000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`0106a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c27000 fffff880`00c85000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01104000 fffff880`01177000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03bbb000 fffff880`03bcb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0294b000 fffff880`02959000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0394b000 fffff880`039ce000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039ce000 fffff880`039ec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`0394b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e3d000 fffff880`03e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`02959000 fffff880`02965000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02970000 fffff880`02983000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02965000 fffff880`02970000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04cae000 fffff880`04da2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04da2000 fffff880`04de8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`010a6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e62000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015a6000 fffff880`015f0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02a03000 fffff800`02a4c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04624000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03f8c000 fffff880`03fe8000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03e90000 fffff880`03ea9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0560e000 fffff880`05616080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03e82000 fffff880`03e90000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`028c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`01423000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03b8e000 fffff880`03bac000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03be1000 fffff880`03bf0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fe8000 fffff880`03ff6000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb8000 fffff800`00bc2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03eb1000 fffff880`03ef4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0157b000 fffff880`015a6000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`03e5f000 fffff880`03e64200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0298b000 fffff880`029a0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02ae1000 fffff880`02b04000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c06000 fffff880`00c13000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`03bf2000 fffff880`03c00000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03bac000 fffff880`03bbb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fc5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`029b8000 fffff880`029d0000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`029d0000 fffff880`029fc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05ebf000 fffff880`05f0c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05f0c000 fffff880`05f2f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02bac000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00ece000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010a6000 fffff880`01104000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`0393c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01408000 fffff880`0141a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01429000 fffff880`0151b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04df4000 fffff880`04e00000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a24000 fffff880`03a53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f77000 fffff880`03f8c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0385f000 fffff880`0386e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02ad8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`0157b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02bac000 fffff880`02bbd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03925000 fffff880`03931000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a4c000 fffff800`03029000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0124b000 fffff880`013ee000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02b33000 fffff880`02b3c000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03839000 fffff880`0385f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03b71000 fffff880`03b8e000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f23000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ece000 fffff880`00f01000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00f9b000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f9b000 fffff880`00fab000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05f2f000 fffff880`05fd5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c27000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02983000 fffff880`0298b000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a53000 fffff880`03a6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a6e000 fffff880`03a8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a8f000 fffff880`03aa9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`038d4000 fffff880`03925000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03ab4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b86000 fffff880`02b8f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b8f000 fffff880`02b98000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02ba1000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011fd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`029a0000 fffff880`029b8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03b32000 fffff880`03b71000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0561b000 fffff880`057fd900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`038ba000 fffff880`038d4000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05fd5000 fffff880`05fe0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04de8000 fffff880`04df4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0386e000 fffff880`0388b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01408000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06417000 fffff880`064af000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`05e3f000 fffff880`05ea8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e2d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bf1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05e2d000 fffff880`05e3f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02bdb000 fffff880`02be8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bbd000 fffff880`02bdb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`038a6000 fffff880`038ba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ab7000 fffff880`03add000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`028f7000 fffff880`0294b000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03f0b000 fffff880`03f1d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e82000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0560c000 fffff880`0560df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`04696000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03f1d000 fffff880`03f77000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04624000 fffff880`0462f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04685000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f01000 fffff880`00f0e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02b43000 fffff880`02b51000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b51000 fffff880`02b76000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`01600000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f23000 fffff880`00f38000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f94000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01177000 fffff880`011c3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0388b000 fffff880`038a6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b76000 fffff880`02b86000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00de9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02ae1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03ef8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00ec4000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03ef9000 fffff880`03f0a100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`0108b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`064af000 fffff880`06520000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0106a000 fffff880`01076000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`01081000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02af6000 fffff880`02b09000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff880`02b6e87d 82300001`24068101 fffff880`060814f0 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There's not much deeper to go with the dump analysis' Multiple BSOD's with differing causes, especially when using Driver Verifier - is indicative of a hardware failure. While drivers can cause this the likelyhood is less than a hardware failure.

At this point the definitive diagnositic "test" would be to reinstall Windows with only Windows Updates installed. This would tell us if the situation is hardware or not (if it works well, then it's Windows/drivers - if not, then it's the hardware).
I'm going to PM a colleague to see if he can take a look at this also.

I'm going to PM a colleague to see what he has to say about this.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@ *Black_sypher* - we are now 56 posts deep into one of the most interesting threads that I have had the privilege to work on. All dumps to date that you have provided output have been full kernel dumps - a rarity in itself.

Please now send us the data --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

This will pick up the mini kernel dumps, of course, not the full kernels.

Two things that I would like to see occur, first - wipe the hard drive with KillDisk (yes, again, please), re-install Windows 7 without ANY drivers by your own hand. Simply put the Windows 7 DVD in after KillDisk is done formatting the entire HDD, boot the system, let Windows 7 install WITH AN ACTIVE INTERNET CONNECTION, when you reach Desktop, let ALL Windows Updates come in... then let's see what happens.

I just re-installed Windows 7 x64 after KillDisk, and it took all of about 37 minutes and have had no problems with the system outside of my 8 year-old spelling his name in jelly on the screen.

I, like *usasma*, do have another expert or two that I will gladly ask if he can spare some time to look over all of this. I don't think I have had someone like yourself in a very long time that knows their way around windbg and the 100,000++ commands that can be issued to try and get to the bottom of the problem here.

So hold onto to those massive kernel dumps as well.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

J. C. Griffith [ MVP ]
Windows Desktop Experience

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, something you guess need to know wasn't sure if i told ya or not.With a Fresh install and even with other games like Counter-Strike Source,Americas army 2/3(does have the precursor issues to the bsod though like sound crashing out and still being able to play),and other game run and never BSOD.Only Dragon age and Jade dynasty can recreate the Crash/BSOD.as i believe its something the game itself is trying to access that the other games don't.

-Chad 

PS will update with the BSOD zip in a Few dealing with a few things.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

The TSF Zip
Ignore the Logitech warning in the html the driver is not loaded and as i said it worked before and its my doing that warning exists


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Something different called for hardware to be at fault.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c4de50
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 21:22:26.728 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:32:28.587
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdc018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {12, 2, 1, fffff88002b3287d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdc018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdc018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : hardware ( tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+4d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000012, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88002b3287d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdc018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdc018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  0000000000000012 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+4d
fffff880`02b3287d 017512          add     dword ptr [rbp+12h],esi

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880063304f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880063304f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880063306b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880063306e0
rdx=000001fff9cebbb0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002b3287d rsp=fffff88006330680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000004420000
r11=fffff880063306b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+0x4d:
fffff880`02b3287d 017512          add     dword ptr [rbp+12h],esi ss:0018:00000000`00000012=????????
Resetting default scope

MISALIGNED_IP: 
tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+4d
fffff880`02b3287d 017512          add     dword ptr [rbp+12h],esi

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a81469 to fffff80002a81f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`063303a8 fffff800`02a81469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000012 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063303b0 fffff800`02a800e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0001c260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`063304f0 fffff880`02b3287d : fffffa80`04023000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d46c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06330680 00000000`00000020 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02e930f5 fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 : tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+0x4d
fffff880`06330750 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`02e930f5 fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 fffff880`063307f8 : 0x20
fffff880`06330758 fffff800`02e930f5 : fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 fffff880`063307f8 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff880`06330760 fffff800`02dd7f78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04023000 fffff800`02a10001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`063307b0 fffff800`02d7ccb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02a10000 fffff880`063308d8 fffff880`0106b801 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`06330840 fffff800`02d7de49 : 00000000`01cbbbe8 00000000`0712ddd8 00000000`01cbbc40 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`06330be0 fffff800`02a81153 : 00000000`00000005 fffff880`06330ca0 00000000`072e4658 00000000`03434c40 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`06330c20 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+4d
fffff880`02b3287d 017512          add     dword ptr [rbp+12h],esi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+4d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_tdx.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_tdx.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`063303a8 fffff800`02a81469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000012 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063303b0 fffff800`02a800e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`0001c260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`063304f0 fffff880`02b3287d : fffffa80`04023000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02d46c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`063304f0)
fffff880`06330680 00000000`00000020 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02e930f5 fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 : tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+0x4d
fffff880`06330750 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`02e930f5 fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 fffff880`063307f8 : 0x20
fffff880`06330758 fffff800`02e930f5 : fffffa80`04023000 fffff880`06330ca0 fffff880`063307f8 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff880`06330760 fffff800`02dd7f78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04023000 fffff800`02a10001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`063307b0 fffff800`02d7ccb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02a10000 fffff880`063308d8 fffff880`0106b801 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`06330840 fffff800`02d7de49 : 00000000`01cbbbe8 00000000`0712ddd8 00000000`01cbbc40 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`06330be0 fffff800`02a81153 : 00000000`00000005 fffff880`06330ca0 00000000`072e4658 00000000`03434c40 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`06330c20 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
rax=fffff880063304b0 rbx=fffffa800001c260 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000012 rsi=fffffa800001c260 rdi=fffffa80040230b8
rip=fffff80002a81f00 rsp=fffff880063303a8 rbp=fffff88006330570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff88002b3287d
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=fffffa80040248b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a81f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`063303b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`063303a8 fffff800`02a81469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063303b0 fffff800`02a800e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`063304f0 fffff880`02b3287d nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06330680 00000000`00000020 tdx!TdxTcpSetInformationEx+0x4d
fffff880`06330750 00000000`00000001 0x20
fffff880`06330758 fffff800`02e930f5 0x1
fffff880`06330760 fffff800`02dd7f78 nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`063307b0 fffff800`02d7ccb3 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`06330840 fffff800`02d7de49 nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`06330be0 fffff800`02a81153 nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`06330c20 00000000`00000000 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a10000 fffff800`02fed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02fed000 fffff800`03036000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00cea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cf1000 fffff880`00cfe000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d12000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d70000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00d9a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00da5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00df1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e0c000 fffff880`00eb0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb0000 fffff880`00ebf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00f16000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f16000 fffff880`00f1f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f29000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f29000 fffff880`00f5c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f69000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f69000 fffff880`00f7e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f93000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fef000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00fff000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`0105d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`01075000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01075000 fffff880`010d3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010d3000 fffff880`01146000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01192000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011cc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011fc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01217000 fffff880`013ba000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013ba000 fffff880`013d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013e5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`01544000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01544000 fffff880`015a4000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015cf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015df000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015ee000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0283c000 fffff880`02856000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02856000 fffff880`0285f000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`0285f000 fffff880`02880000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02880000 fffff880`028d4000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`028d4000 fffff880`028e2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`028e2000 fffff880`028ee000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`028ee000 fffff880`028f9000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`028f9000 fffff880`0290c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0290c000 fffff880`02921000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02921000 fffff880`02939000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02939000 fffff880`02941000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`02941000 fffff880`029e7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a4e000 fffff880`02a6b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`02a6e000 fffff880`02a98000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a98000 fffff880`02aa1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02aa1000 fffff880`02aa8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02aa8000 fffff880`02ab6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ab6000 fffff880`02adb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02adb000 fffff880`02aeb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02aeb000 fffff880`02af4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02af4000 fffff880`02afd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02afd000 fffff880`02b06000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b06000 fffff880`02b11000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b11000 fffff880`02b22000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b22000 fffff880`02b40000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02b40000 fffff880`02b4d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b4d000 fffff880`02b5d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02b5d000 fffff880`02be7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02be7000 fffff880`02bf0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02bf0000 fffff880`02bfe000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`038a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`038a1000 fffff880`038b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`038b2000 fffff880`038ce000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`038d9000 fffff880`038ff000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`038ff000 fffff880`0390e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`0392b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0392b000 fffff880`03946000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03946000 fffff880`0395a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0395a000 fffff880`03974000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03974000 fffff880`039c5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`039c5000 fffff880`039d1000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`039d1000 fffff880`039dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`039dc000 fffff880`039eb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`039eb000 fffff880`039f9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03a0c000 fffff880`03a32000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03a49000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a49000 fffff880`03a87000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03a87000 fffff880`03ac6000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03ac6000 fffff880`03ae3000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03ae3000 fffff880`03af3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03af3000 fffff880`03b09000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b2d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b2d000 fffff880`03b39000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03b39000 fffff880`03b68000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b68000 fffff880`03b83000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b83000 fffff880`03ba4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ba4000 fffff880`03bbe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03bbe000 fffff880`03bc9000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03bc9000 fffff880`03bd8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03bd8000 fffff880`03be7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03be7000 fffff880`03bfb000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c2f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c85000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03c96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c96000 fffff880`03ca2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ca2000 fffff880`03ca3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03cab000 fffff880`042c2000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 23:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`042c2000 fffff880`043b6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`043b6000 fffff880`043fc000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0485c000 fffff880`04899000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04899000 fffff880`048bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`048bb000 fffff880`048c0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048d1000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`048d1000 fffff880`048df000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`048df000 fffff880`048f8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`048fb000 fffff880`0493e000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0493e000 fffff880`04942c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`04943000 fffff880`04954100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04955000 fffff880`04967000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04967000 fffff880`049c1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`049c1000 fffff880`049d6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049e9000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`049e9000 fffff880`049f6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05608080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0560a000 fffff880`057ec900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`057ed000 fffff880`057f9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`057f9000 fffff880`057faf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05c16000 fffff880`05cde000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05cde000 fffff880`05cfc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05cfc000 fffff880`05d14000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05d14000 fffff880`05d40000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05d40000 fffff880`05d8d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05d8d000 fffff880`05db0000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05dbb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05dbb000 fffff880`05de8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05de8000 fffff880`05dfa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06630000 fffff880`06699000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06699000 fffff880`06731000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`067a2000 fffff880`067bf000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00700000 fffff960`00727000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06731000 fffff880`067a2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01048000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01048000 fffff880`01054000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01054000 fffff880`0105f000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a5b000 fffff880`02a6e000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03a49000 fffff880`03a87000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00f16000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b5d000 fffff880`02be7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03af3000 fffff880`03b09000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03a32000 fffff880`03a49000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00da5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`02856000 fffff880`0285f000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`0283c000 fffff880`02856000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02be7000 fffff880`02bf0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`038b2000 fffff880`038ce000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02b4d000 fffff880`02b5d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00fff000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00d9a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`03cab000 fffff880`042c2000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 23:05:47 2009 (4A8A1A8B)
fffff880`02aa1000 fffff880`02aa8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`038a1000 fffff880`038b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05cde000 fffff880`05cfc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00700000 fffff960`00727000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`067a2000 fffff880`067bf000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02a6e000 fffff880`02a98000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011fc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d70000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010d3000 fffff880`01146000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03ae3000 fffff880`03af3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`028d4000 fffff880`028e2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`038a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039dc000 fffff880`039eb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04899000 fffff880`048bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`028e2000 fffff880`028ee000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`028f9000 fffff880`0290c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`028ee000 fffff880`028f9000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`057ed000 fffff880`057f9000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`042c2000 fffff880`043b6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`043b6000 fffff880`043fc000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`01075000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00df1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02fed000 fffff800`03036000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0485c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`048df000 fffff880`048f8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05608080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`048d1000 fffff880`048df000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05c16000 fffff880`05cde000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`013ef000 fffff880`013f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03bc9000 fffff880`03bd8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`039eb000 fffff880`039f9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00ba4000 fffff800`00bae000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`048fb000 fffff880`0493e000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013ba000 fffff880`013d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015cf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`048bb000 fffff880`048c0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049e9000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`0290c000 fffff880`02921000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03be7000 fffff880`03bfb000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`0105d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048d1000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00cf1000 fffff880`00cfe000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`02bf0000 fffff880`02bfe000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03bd8000 fffff880`03be7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`049e9000 fffff880`049f6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cd0000 fffff880`00cea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05cfc000 fffff880`05d14000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05d14000 fffff880`05d40000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05d40000 fffff880`05d8d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05d8d000 fffff880`05db0000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02b06000 fffff880`02b11000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f29000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01075000 fffff880`010d3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`039d1000 fffff880`039dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`01544000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b2d000 fffff880`03b39000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03b39000 fffff880`03b68000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`049c1000 fffff880`049d6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`038ff000 fffff880`0390e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01544000 fffff880`015a4000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02b11000 fffff880`02b22000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`039c5000 fffff880`039d1000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a10000 fffff800`02fed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01217000 fffff880`013ba000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02a98000 fffff880`02aa1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`038d9000 fffff880`038ff000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03ac6000 fffff880`03ae3000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f69000 fffff880`00f7e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f29000 fffff880`00f5c000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d4000 fffff880`013e5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`02941000 fffff880`029e7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0485c000 fffff880`04899000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d12000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02939000 fffff880`02941000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b2d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b68000 fffff880`03b83000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03b83000 fffff880`03ba4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ba4000 fffff880`03bbe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03974000 fffff880`039c5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03bbe000 fffff880`03bc9000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02aeb000 fffff880`02af4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02af4000 fffff880`02afd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02afd000 fffff880`02b06000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011cc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02921000 fffff880`02939000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a87000 fffff880`03ac6000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0560a000 fffff880`057ec900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`0395a000 fffff880`03974000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05dbb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03c96000 fffff880`03ca2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`0392b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015ee000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06699000 fffff880`06731000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06630000 fffff880`06699000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05dbb000 fffff880`05de8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03ca2000 fffff880`03ca3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05de8000 fffff880`05dfa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b40000 fffff880`02b4d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b22000 fffff880`02b40000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03946000 fffff880`0395a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a0c000 fffff880`03a32000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`02880000 fffff880`028d4000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04955000 fffff880`04967000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`02a4e000 fffff880`02a6b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`057f9000 fffff880`057faf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c85000 fffff880`03c96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04967000 fffff880`049c1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c2f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c85000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f5c000 fffff880`00f69000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02aa8000 fffff880`02ab6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ab6000 fffff880`02adb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015df000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00f93000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f93000 fffff880`00fef000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01192000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0392b000 fffff880`03946000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02adb000 fffff880`02aeb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e0c000 fffff880`00eb0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb0000 fffff880`00ebf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`0493e000 fffff880`04942c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f16000 fffff880`00f1f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04943000 fffff880`04954100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`0285f000 fffff880`02880000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06731000 fffff880`067a2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01048000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01048000 fffff880`01054000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01054000 fffff880`0105f000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a5b000 fffff880`02a6e000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000012 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`02b3287d
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Another Set of mini dumps. Figured to try and enjoy the games that work and try and force the BSOD to give ya a full set to use and im at my wits end.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This one seems to indicate issues with your networking (TDX.SYS).
Have you replaced those drivers?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah all drivers and device check out.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

What i don't get is all my external components pass stress tests and visual inspection.only thing i can assume (and i cant afford to replace) is my Motherboard.But it passes visual inspection as well but as far a some of the components im unaware how to stress test them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do upu know what these environment variables do - I have never seen them before - 


```
DISPLAY	localhost:0.0	<SYSTEM>
EDITOR	vi	<SYSTEM>
INTERIX_ROOT	/dev/fs/C/Windows/SUA/	<SYSTEM>
SUA_ROOT	/dev/fs/C/Windows/SUA/	<SYSTEM>
INTERIX_ROOT_WIN	C:\Windows\SUA\	<SYSTEM>
SUA_ROOT_WIN	C:\Windows\SUA\	<SYSTEM>
LD_LIBRARY_PATH	/usr/lib/x86:/usr/X11R6/lib	<SYSTEM>
OPENNT_ROOT	/dev/fs/C/Windows/SUA/	<SYSTEM>
SFUDIR	C:\Windows\SUA\	<SYSTEM>
SFUDIR_INTERIX	/dev/fs/C/Windows/SUA/	<SYSTEM>
XAPPLRESDIR	/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults	<SYSTEM>
XCMSDB	/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/Xcms.txt	<SYSTEM>
XKEYSYMDB	/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XKeysymDB	<SYSTEM>
XNLSPATH	/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale	<SYSTEM>
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

yes, they are part of the unix subsystem from Microsoft.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems that my games only happened to be up now i get the BSODs reguardless of game or system load.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the most current BSOD that im getting 


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e4a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03087e50
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 06:05:09.013 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:38.995
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa8012986b42, 8, fffffa8012986b42, 2}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+a3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
Numeric expression missing from '> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck'
0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8012986b42, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa8012986b42, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffa8012986b42 

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa80`12986b42 ??              ???

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800502da30 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800502da30)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88003b1f800 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005a8d010
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa8012986b42 rsp=fffff8800502dbc0 rbp=0000000000000080
 r8=00000000002a30fd  r9=000000000000000f r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800502dac0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffffa80`12986b42 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f39bc2 to fffff80002ebbf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0502d8c8 fffff800`02f39bc2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`12986b42 00000000`00000008 fffff880`0502da30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0502d8d0 fffff800`02eb9fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04e24000 fffff880`129592f2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f90
fffff880`0502da30 fffffa80`12986b42 : fffff8a0`08764000 00000000`0001bd75 fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0502dbc0 fffff8a0`08764000 : 00000000`0001bd75 fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0xfffffa80`12986b42
fffff880`0502dbc8 00000000`0001bd75 : fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f : 0xfffff8a0`08764000
fffff880`0502dbd0 fffff880`12984dbf : 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0x1bd75
fffff880`0502dbd8 00000000`039bbd50 : fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+0xa3
fffff880`0502dbe0 fffffa80`05a8d010 : fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0x39bbd50
fffff880`0502dbe8 fffff880`1295810f : fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03ccdcc0 : 0xfffffa80`05a8d010
fffff880`0502dbf0 fffff880`12984e7a : fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`03d18010 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05a8d010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x23
fffff880`0502dd00 fffff800`0315f166 : 00000000`0f01ec38 fffffa80`05aa9060 fffffa80`03a03890 fffffa80`05aa9060 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0502dd40 fffff800`02e9a486 : fffff800`03034e80 fffffa80`05aa9060 fffff800`03042c40 fffff880`0121b534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0502dd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0502e000 fffff880`05028000 fffff880`0502d690 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+a3
fffff880`12984dbf cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+a3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+a3

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+a3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0502d8c8 fffff800`02f39bc2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`12986b42 00000000`00000008 fffff880`0502da30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0502d8d0 fffff800`02eb9fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04e24000 fffff880`129592f2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f90
fffff880`0502da30 fffffa80`12986b42 : fffff8a0`08764000 00000000`0001bd75 fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0502da30)
fffff880`0502dbc0 fffff8a0`08764000 : 00000000`0001bd75 fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0xfffffa80`12986b42
fffff880`0502dbc8 00000000`0001bd75 : fffff880`12984dc0 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f : 0xfffff8a0`08764000
fffff880`0502dbd0 fffff880`12984dbf : 00000000`039bbd50 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0x1bd75
fffff880`0502dbd8 00000000`039bbd50 : fffffa80`05a8d010 fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+0xa3
fffff880`0502dbe0 fffffa80`05a8d010 : fffff880`1295810f fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`05a8d010 : 0x39bbd50
fffff880`0502dbe8 fffff880`1295810f : fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`05a8d010 fffffa80`03ccdcc0 : 0xfffffa80`05a8d010
fffff880`0502dbf0 fffff880`12984e7a : fffffa80`03d18010 fffffa80`03d18010 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`05a8d010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x23
fffff880`0502dd00 fffff800`0315f166 : 00000000`0f01ec38 fffffa80`05aa9060 fffffa80`03a03890 fffffa80`05aa9060 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0502dd40 fffff800`02e9a486 : fffff800`03034e80 fffffa80`05aa9060 fffff800`03042c40 fffff880`0121b534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0502dd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0502e000 fffff880`05028000 fffff880`0502d690 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa8012986b42 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8012986b42
rip=fffff80002ebbf00 rsp=fffff8800502d8c8 rbp=fffff8800502d940
 r8=0000000000000008  r9=fffff8800502da30 r10=00000000000001f5
r11=fffff6fb7ea004a0 r12=fffff8800502da30 r13=fffffa8012986b42
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ebbf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0502d8d0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0502d8c8 fffff800`02f39bc2 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0502d8d0 fffff800`02eb9fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f90
fffff880`0502da30 fffffa80`12986b42 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0502dbc0 fffff8a0`08764000 0xfffffa80`12986b42
fffff880`0502dbc8 00000000`0001bd75 0xfffff8a0`08764000
fffff880`0502dbd0 fffff880`12984dbf 0x1bd75
fffff880`0502dbd8 00000000`039bbd50 dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+0xa3
fffff880`0502dbe0 fffffa80`05a8d010 0x39bbd50
fffff880`0502dbe8 fffff880`1295810f 0xfffffa80`05a8d010
fffff880`0502dbf0 fffff880`12984e7a dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x23
fffff880`0502dd00 fffff800`0315f166 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`0502dd40 fffff800`02e9a486 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0502dd80 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03427000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00ceb000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00cff000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cff000 fffff880`00d5d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d5d000 fffff880`00d66000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d66000 fffff880`00d90000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00d9b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00da6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00da6000 fffff880`00df2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e12000 fffff880`00eb6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb6000 fffff880`00ec5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ec5000 fffff880`00f1c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f1c000 fffff880`00f25000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f25000 fffff880`00f2f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f2f000 fffff880`00f62000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00f84000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f99000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00ff5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffc000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01050000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01050000 fffff880`01080000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01095000 fffff880`010a9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`01107000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`0117a000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`011c6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011c6000 fffff880`01200000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0120d000 fffff880`013b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ee000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`01544000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01544000 fffff880`015a4000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015cf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015df000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015ee000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a1c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02a1c000 fffff880`02a42000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`02a57000 fffff880`02a81000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a81000 fffff880`02a8a000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a91000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02a91000 fffff880`02a9f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a9f000 fffff880`02ac4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02ac4000 fffff880`02ad4000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02ad4000 fffff880`02add000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02add000 fffff880`02ae6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02ae6000 fffff880`02aef000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02aef000 fffff880`02afa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02afa000 fffff880`02b0b000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b29000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02b29000 fffff880`02b36000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b36000 fffff880`02b46000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02b46000 fffff880`02bd0000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02bd0000 fffff880`02bd9000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02bd9000 fffff880`02bf7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0380f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0380f000 fffff880`03892000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03892000 fffff880`038a3000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`038ad000 fffff880`038f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`038f2000 fffff880`038fb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`038fb000 fffff880`03921000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03921000 fffff880`03930000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03930000 fffff880`0394d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0394d000 fffff880`03968000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03968000 fffff880`0397c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0397c000 fffff880`03996000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03996000 fffff880`039e7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`039e7000 fffff880`039f3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`039f3000 fffff880`039fe000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03a3e000 fffff880`03a8a000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03a8a000 fffff880`03aa7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03aa7000 fffff880`03ab7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ab7000 fffff880`03acd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03acd000 fffff880`03ae5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03ae9000 fffff880`03b00000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b00000 fffff880`03bf4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03e43000 fffff880`03e47c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e59100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03e5a000 fffff880`03e6a000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e7c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03e7c000 fffff880`03ed6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03ee0000 fffff880`03f04000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f04000 fffff880`03f10000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03f10000 fffff880`03f3f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f3f000 fffff880`03f5a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f7b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f7b000 fffff880`03f95000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03f95000 fffff880`03fa0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03faf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03faf000 fffff880`03fbe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fbe000 fffff880`03fbf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03fc0000 fffff880`03fd5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03fe8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03fe8000 fffff880`03ffd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c0b000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04c1c000 fffff880`04dfe900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04e23000 fffff880`04e3d000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`04e3d000 fffff880`04e46000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04e46000 fffff880`04e67000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04ebb000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04ebb000 fffff880`04ec9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04ec9000 fffff880`04ed5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04ed5000 fffff880`04edd000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`04edd000 fffff880`04f1a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04f1a000 fffff880`04f3c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04f3c000 fffff880`04f41200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04f42000 fffff880`04f4e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04f4e000 fffff880`04f5e000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`04f5e000 fffff880`04f6c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04f6c000 fffff880`04f85000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04f85000 fffff880`04f8d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04f8e000 fffff880`04f8ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04f90000 fffff880`04fa3000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04fa3000 fffff880`04fb0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04fb0000 fffff880`04fc4000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04fc4000 fffff880`04fe1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04fe1000 fffff880`04fef000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04fef000 fffff880`04ffd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05a4d000 fffff880`05a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05acf000 fffff880`05b97000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05b97000 fffff880`05bb5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05bb5000 fffff880`05bcd000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05bcd000 fffff880`05bf9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0622c000 fffff880`062d2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`062d2000 fffff880`062dd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`062dd000 fffff880`0630a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0630a000 fffff880`0631c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0638d000 fffff880`063f6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06406000 fffff880`0649e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0649e000 fffff880`064a0400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`064a1000 fffff880`064be000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c11000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c11000 fffff880`11c35000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`11c3d000 fffff880`1294aa00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`1294b000 fffff880`1294c180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`1294d000 fffff880`12993000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`12993000 fffff880`1299e000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`1299e000 fffff880`129f4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`129f4000 fffff880`12a00000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007d0000 fffff960`007f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0631c000 fffff880`0638d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a44000 fffff880`02a57000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ec5000 fffff880`00f1c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b46000 fffff880`02bd0000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ab7000 fffff880`03acd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03ae9000 fffff880`03b00000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00d9b000 fffff880`00da6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04e3d000 fffff880`04e46000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04e23000 fffff880`04e3d000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02bd0000 fffff880`02bd9000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a1c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02b36000 fffff880`02b46000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00d5d000 fffff880`00d66000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d66000 fffff880`00d90000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a91000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03892000 fffff880`038a3000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05b97000 fffff880`05bb5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007d0000 fffff960`007f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`064a1000 fffff880`064be000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02a57000 fffff880`02a81000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01050000 fffff880`01080000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cff000 fffff880`00d5d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`0117a000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03aa7000 fffff880`03ab7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04ebb000 fffff880`04ec9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0380f000 fffff880`03892000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02bd9000 fffff880`02bf7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0380f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`01050000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f1a000 fffff880`04f3c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04ec9000 fffff880`04ed5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03fe8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c0b000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04f42000 fffff880`04f4e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03b00000 fffff880`03bf4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`1294d000 fffff880`12993000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01095000 fffff880`010a9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00da6000 fffff880`00df2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`11c11000 fffff880`11c35000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04f6c000 fffff880`04f85000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04f85000 fffff880`04f8d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04f5e000 fffff880`04f6c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05acf000 fffff880`05b97000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ee000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03faf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fe1000 fffff880`04fef000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e43000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015cf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04f3c000 fffff880`04f41200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04f90000 fffff880`04fa3000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`03fe8000 fffff880`03ffd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04fb0000 fffff880`04fc4000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04f4e000 fffff880`04f5e000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00ceb000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04fef000 fffff880`04ffd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03faf000 fffff880`03fbe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fa3000 fffff880`04fb0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05bb5000 fffff880`05bcd000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05bcd000 fffff880`05bf9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05a4d000 fffff880`05a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00d9b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02aef000 fffff880`02afa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f25000 fffff880`00f2f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`01107000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`039f3000 fffff880`039fe000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01452000 fffff880`01544000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f04000 fffff880`03f10000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03f10000 fffff880`03f3f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fc0000 fffff880`03fd5000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03921000 fffff880`03930000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`038ad000 fffff880`038f2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01544000 fffff880`015a4000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02afa000 fffff880`02b0b000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`039e7000 fffff880`039f3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03427000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0120d000 fffff880`013b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02a81000 fffff880`02a8a000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`1294b000 fffff880`1294c180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11c3d000 fffff880`1294aa00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03e5a000 fffff880`03e6a000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`038fb000 fffff880`03921000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03a8a000 fffff880`03aa7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f6f000 fffff880`00f84000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f2f000 fffff880`00f62000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffc000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0622c000 fffff880`062d2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04edd000 fffff880`04f1a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00cff000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04ed5000 fffff880`04edd000   psxdrv   psxdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:35:55 2009 (4A5BC4DB)
fffff880`03ee0000 fffff880`03f04000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f3f000 fffff880`03f5a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f7b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f7b000 fffff880`03f95000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03996000 fffff880`039e7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03f95000 fffff880`03fa0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02ad4000 fffff880`02add000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02add000 fffff880`02ae6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02ae6000 fffff880`02aef000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`011c6000 fffff880`01200000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03acd000 fffff880`03ae5000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a3e000 fffff880`03a8a000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04c1c000 fffff880`04dfe900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`0397c000 fffff880`03996000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`062d2000 fffff880`062dd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`129f4000 fffff880`12a00000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03930000 fffff880`0394d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015ee000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06406000 fffff880`0649e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0638d000 fffff880`063f6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`062dd000 fffff880`0630a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03fbe000 fffff880`03fbf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0630a000 fffff880`0631c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b29000 fffff880`02b36000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b29000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03968000 fffff880`0397c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02a1c000 fffff880`02a42000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04ebb000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e7c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04fc4000 fffff880`04fe1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f8e000 fffff880`04f8ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c11000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e7c000 fffff880`03ed6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`12993000 fffff880`1299e000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`1299e000 fffff880`129f4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02a91000 fffff880`02a9f000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a9f000 fffff880`02ac4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015df000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f99000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00ff5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`011c6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0394d000 fffff880`03968000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02ac4000 fffff880`02ad4000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e12000 fffff880`00eb6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb6000 fffff880`00ec5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`038f2000 fffff880`038fb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03e43000 fffff880`03e47c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f1c000 fffff880`00f25000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0649e000 fffff880`064a0400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e59100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04e46000 fffff880`04e67000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0631c000 fffff880`0638d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`0108b000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a44000 fffff880`02a57000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`12986b42 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`12986b42 00000000`00000002
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just noticed in the last dump that you appear to be using a downloaded symbol package vs the MSDL server...?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah i download the symbol pack for my build and i wasn't aware you could use a web accessible symbol lookup but i will add another Full minidump collection as i have had many since my last post.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems the longer i do nothing the more unstable to system gets as now I am unable to do most things on my PC before a BSOD happens as before it was just during specific games. Usually the non-game BSOD are just as the system is logged in and loading background processes. Also This issue only started in Windows 7 x64 as Vista minus all its shortfalls still rarely BSODed. So I'm quite Certain its not my hardware but a faulty Driver or software.But as I'm using nearly all Windows 7 certified drivers its seems I'm at a loss, as all Dumps seem to blame everyone but the one causing it.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you using the Windows Services for UNIX? If so, try uninstalling them to see if that stops the errors. There are numerous KB articles about STOP errors associated with that set of services (none are STOP 0x50 tho').


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

will give that a try and see what happens. Will updated once i get results either way.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Still continues to BSOD. though some of the other BSOD might disappear.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

New BSOD for me atm anyway.


heres the Full kernel Dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e4a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03087e50
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 16:15:05.629 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:00.611
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}

*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for dxgkrnl.sys - 
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+59e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E

PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88002d228c8 -- (.exr 0xfffff88002d228c8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff880129b9d2a (dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+0x000000000000059e)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002d22970 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002d22970)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88002d22c00 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000008
rdx=fffffa8005a21010 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880129b9d2a rsp=fffff88002d22b00 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8005a96000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa8005a217d0
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+0x59e:
fffff880`129b9d2a 4963442430      movsxd  rax,dword ptr [r12+30h] ds:4ee8:0030=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002eb3c2e to fffff80002ebbed0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02d219a8 fffff800`02eb3c2e : fffffa80`05a96bf0 fffffa80`05a21010 fffff880`02d22120 fffff800`02ee8e28 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02d219b0 fffff800`02ee1bed : fffff800`030c8c24 fffff800`03001a3c fffff800`02e4a000 fffff880`02d228c8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02d219e0 fffff800`02ee9250 : fffff800`03009a88 fffff880`02d21a58 fffff880`02d228c8 fffff800`02e4a000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02d21a10 fffff800`02ef61b5 : fffff880`02d228c8 fffff880`02d22120 fffff880`00000000 ff000080`00000004 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`02d220f0 fffff800`02ebb542 : fffff880`02d228c8 ff000080`00000000 fffff880`02d22970 fffff880`03ac7a08 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`02d22790 fffff800`02eb9e4a : fffff880`03326180 fffffa80`05ad3ca0 fffffa80`03a1a1a0 fffffa80`03a1a1a0 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`02d22970 fffff880`129b9d2a : fffffa80`0704f580 fffffa80`03b39af0 fffffa80`0704f580 fffffa80`05a96000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`02d22b00 fffff880`129b76eb : fffffa80`05a96cc0 fffffa80`039c4cf0 ff000080`00000000 ff000080`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+0x59e
fffff880`02d22bc0 fffff880`129b6e00 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05a21010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x2c7
fffff880`02d22c60 fffff880`129b6c4c : 00000000`00000296 fffffa80`05a21010 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278018 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff880`02d22cb0 fffff880`03aac1cf : fffffa80`0525a480 fffff880`11e92294 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff880`02d22d00 fffff880`11d3808d : fffffa80`05278d48 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`053dd190 : dxgkrnl+0x31cf
fffff880`02d22d30 fffff880`11d383fa : fffff880`11d38037 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 fffff800`02ec0071 : nvlddmkm+0x9a08d
fffff880`02d22da0 fffff880`11d38b67 : fffff880`11d383a7 fffff880`02cd1000 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 : nvlddmkm+0x9a3fa
fffff880`02d22e10 fffff880`11cbb2e4 : fffff880`11d38a49 fffff880`11d38aad fffffa80`05278018 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x9ab67
fffff880`02d22e80 fffff800`02ec75dc : fffff880`11cbb293 fffff880`009e8180 fffffa80`0540a000 fffffa80`0540a410 : nvlddmkm+0x1d2e4
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02ec2065 : aefeffbf`ffffffef fffffa80`0675cb60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`11d01760 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02ec1e7c : fffffa80`039db848 fffff880`0a593ca0 00000000`0955fd01 00000000`0955f170 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0a593be0 fffff800`02f07793 : fffff800`02eb78e3 fffff800`02eb794f 00000000`0965fdf8 fffff880`0a593ca0 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0a593c10 fffff800`02eb794f : 00000000`0965fdf8 fffff880`0a593ca0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00419ff4 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`0a593c20 00000000`00405939 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f
00000000`0965fdcc 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x405939


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+59e
fffff880`129b9d2a 4963442430      movsxd  rax,dword ptr [r12+30h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+59e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+59e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+59e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02d219a8 fffff800`02eb3c2e : fffffa80`05a96bf0 fffffa80`05a21010 fffff880`02d22120 fffff800`02ee8e28 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02d219b0 fffff800`02ee1bed : fffff800`030c8c24 fffff800`03001a3c fffff800`02e4a000 fffff880`02d228c8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02d219e0 fffff800`02ee9250 : fffff800`03009a88 fffff880`02d21a58 fffff880`02d228c8 fffff800`02e4a000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02d21a10 fffff800`02ef61b5 : fffff880`02d228c8 fffff880`02d22120 fffff880`00000000 ff000080`00000004 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`02d220f0 fffff800`02ebb542 : fffff880`02d228c8 ff000080`00000000 fffff880`02d22970 fffff880`03ac7a08 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`02d22790 fffff800`02eb9e4a : fffff880`03326180 fffffa80`05ad3ca0 fffffa80`03a1a1a0 fffffa80`03a1a1a0 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`02d22970 fffff880`129b9d2a : fffffa80`0704f580 fffffa80`03b39af0 fffffa80`0704f580 fffffa80`05a96000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02d22970)
fffff880`02d22b00 fffff880`129b76eb : fffffa80`05a96cc0 fffffa80`039c4cf0 ff000080`00000000 ff000080`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+0x59e
fffff880`02d22bc0 fffff880`129b6e00 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05a21010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x2c7
fffff880`02d22c60 fffff880`129b6c4c : 00000000`00000296 fffffa80`05a21010 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278018 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff880`02d22cb0 fffff880`03aac1cf : fffffa80`0525a480 fffff880`11e92294 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff880`02d22d00 fffff880`11d3808d : fffffa80`05278d48 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`053dd190 : dxgkrnl+0x31cf
fffff880`02d22d30 fffff880`11d383fa : fffff880`11d38037 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 fffff800`02ec0071 : nvlddmkm+0x9a08d
fffff880`02d22da0 fffff880`11d38b67 : fffff880`11d383a7 fffff880`02cd1000 fffffa80`05278000 fffffa80`05278000 : nvlddmkm+0x9a3fa
fffff880`02d22e10 fffff880`11cbb2e4 : fffff880`11d38a49 fffff880`11d38aad fffffa80`05278018 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x9ab67
fffff880`02d22e80 fffff800`02ec75dc : fffff880`11cbb293 fffff880`009e8180 fffffa80`0540a000 fffffa80`0540a410 : nvlddmkm+0x1d2e4
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02ec2065 : aefeffbf`ffffffef fffffa80`0675cb60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`11d01760 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02ec1e7c : fffffa80`039db848 fffff880`0a593ca0 00000000`0955fd01 00000000`0955f170 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02d22e70)
fffff880`0a593be0 fffff800`02f07793 : fffff800`02eb78e3 fffff800`02eb794f 00000000`0965fdf8 fffff880`0a593ca0 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0a593c10 fffff800`02eb794f : 00000000`0965fdf8 fffff880`0a593ca0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00419ff4 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
rax=fffff88002d21fc0 rbx=fffff80003009a88 rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=fffff88002d22fb0 rsi=fffff80002e4a000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ebbed0 rsp=fffff88002d219a8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff88002d22120  r9=fffff88002d21aa0 r10=fffff8800a593be0
r11=fffff88002d21a58 r12=fffff80002ec2065 r13=fffff800030c87d4
r14=fffff80002eb3c20 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheck:
fffff800`02ebbed0 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`02d219a8 fffff800`02eb3c2e nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02d219b0 fffff800`02ee1bed nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02d219e0 fffff800`02ee9250 nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02d21a10 fffff800`02ef61b5 nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`02d220f0 fffff800`02ebb542 nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`02d22790 fffff800`02eb9e4a nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`02d22970 fffff880`129b9d2a nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`02d22b00 fffff880`129b76eb dxgmms1!VidSchiProfilePerformanceTick+0x59e
fffff880`02d22bc0 fffff880`129b6e00 dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x2c7
fffff880`02d22c60 fffff880`129b6c4c dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff880`02d22cb0 fffff880`03aac1cf dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff880`02d22d00 fffff880`11d3808d dxgkrnl+0x31cf
fffff880`02d22d30 fffff880`11d383fa nvlddmkm+0x9a08d
fffff880`02d22da0 fffff880`11d38b67 nvlddmkm+0x9a3fa
fffff880`02d22e10 fffff880`11cbb2e4 nvlddmkm+0x9ab67
fffff880`02d22e80 fffff800`02ec75dc nvlddmkm+0x1d2e4
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02ec2065 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02ec1e7c nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0a593be0 fffff800`02f07793 nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0a593c10 fffff800`02eb794f nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba6000 fffff800`00bb0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03427000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00ce2000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ce2000 fffff880`00cf6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf6000 fffff880`00d54000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d54000 fffff880`00df8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e73000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00ebf000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00f1f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f28000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f32000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f65000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f72000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00f87000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f9c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00ff8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00ff8000 fffff880`00fff000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01058000 fffff880`0106c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0106c000 fffff880`010ca000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010ca000 fffff880`0113d000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0113d000 fffff880`01189000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011c3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011fd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01213000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01213000 fffff880`01229000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`013ce000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013e8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01408000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01408000 fffff880`0140f000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`01421000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01518000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01518000 fffff880`01578000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01578000 fffff880`015a3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015a3000 fffff880`015ed000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a1f000 fffff880`02a49000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a49000 fffff880`02a52000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02a52000 fffff880`02a59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02a59000 fffff880`02a67000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a67000 fffff880`02a8c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02a8c000 fffff880`02a9c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02a9c000 fffff880`02aa5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aa5000 fffff880`02aae000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aae000 fffff880`02ab7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02ab7000 fffff880`02ac2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ac2000 fffff880`02ad3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ad3000 fffff880`02af1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02af1000 fffff880`02afe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02afe000 fffff880`02b0e000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02b0e000 fffff880`02b98000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02ba1000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02be6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02be6000 fffff880`02bef000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`038a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`038a1000 fffff880`038b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`038b2000 fffff880`038ce000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`038db000 fffff880`03901000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03901000 fffff880`03910000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03910000 fffff880`0392d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`03948000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03948000 fffff880`0395c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0395c000 fffff880`03976000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`03976000 fffff880`039c7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`039c7000 fffff880`039d3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`039d3000 fffff880`039de000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`039de000 fffff880`039ed000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a69000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03a6c000 fffff880`03a92000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a92000 fffff880`03aa9000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03b9d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03b9d000 fffff880`03bdb000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03bdb000 fffff880`03beb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e3a000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e3a000 fffff880`03e5e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e5e000 fffff880`03e6a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e99000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e99000 fffff880`03eb4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ed5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ed5000 fffff880`03eef000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03eef000 fffff880`03efa000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03efa000 fffff880`03f09000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f09000 fffff880`03f18000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f18000 fffff880`03f19480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f5d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03f5d000 fffff880`03f61c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03f73100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f84000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03f96000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03ff0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04c04000 fffff880`04de6900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04e26000 fffff880`04e63000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04e63000 fffff880`04e85000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e85000 fffff880`04e8a200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e8b000 fffff880`04e97000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04e97000 fffff880`04ea7000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`04ea7000 fffff880`04eb5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04eb5000 fffff880`04ece000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04ece000 fffff880`04ed6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04ed7000 fffff880`04ed8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04ed9000 fffff880`04eec000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04eec000 fffff880`04ef9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04ef9000 fffff880`04f0d000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04f0d000 fffff880`04f1b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04f1b000 fffff880`04f38000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f38000 fffff880`04f46000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04f46000 fffff880`04f69000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04f69000 fffff880`04f83000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`04f83000 fffff880`04f8c000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04f8c000 fffff880`04fad000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04fad000 fffff880`04fd9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05224000 fffff880`05278000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`05278000 fffff880`05286000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05286000 fffff880`05292000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05292000 fffff880`0529d000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0529d000 fffff880`052b0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`052b0000 fffff880`052c5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`052c5000 fffff880`052dd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`052dd000 fffff880`053a5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`053a5000 fffff880`053c3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`053c3000 fffff880`053db000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a2d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05a9e000 fffff880`05ab0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05ad4000 fffff880`05b21000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05b21000 fffff880`05b44000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05b44000 fffff880`05bea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05bea000 fffff880`05bf5000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`0721d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`072e8000 fffff880`07351000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07351000 fffff880`073e9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`073e9000 fffff880`073eb400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c67000 fffff880`11c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`11c8b000 fffff880`11c97000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`11c9e000 fffff880`129aba00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`129ac000 fffff880`129ad180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`129ae000 fffff880`129f4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`129f4000 fffff880`129ff000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05a2d000 fffff880`05a9e000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`0103e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`0104a000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01055000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a0c000 fffff880`02a1f000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03b9d000 fffff880`03bdb000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00f1f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02b0e000 fffff880`02b98000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e3a000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03a92000 fffff880`03aa9000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e73000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04f83000 fffff880`04f8c000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04f69000 fffff880`04f83000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02b98000 fffff880`02ba1000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`038b2000 fffff880`038ce000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02afe000 fffff880`02b0e000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e5d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02a52000 fffff880`02a59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`038a1000 fffff880`038b2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`053a5000 fffff880`053c3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`0721d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02a1f000 fffff880`02a49000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cf6000 fffff880`00d54000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010ca000 fffff880`0113d000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03bdb000 fffff880`03beb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05278000 fffff880`05286000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03883000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`038a1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039de000 fffff880`039ed000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01213000 fffff880`01229000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04e63000 fffff880`04e85000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05286000 fffff880`05292000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0529d000 fffff880`052b0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05292000 fffff880`0529d000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04e8b000 fffff880`04e97000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03aa9000 fffff880`03b9d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`129ae000 fffff880`129f4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01058000 fffff880`0106c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00ebf000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011fd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015a3000 fffff880`015ed000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e01000 fffff800`02e4a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`11c67000 fffff880`11c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04eb5000 fffff880`04ece000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04ece000 fffff880`04ed6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04ea7000 fffff880`04eb5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`052dd000 fffff880`053a5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01213000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03efa000 fffff880`03f09000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04f38000 fffff880`04f46000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00ba6000 fffff800`00bb0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f5d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013e8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01578000 fffff880`015a3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04e85000 fffff880`04e8a200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04ed9000 fffff880`04eec000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`052b0000 fffff880`052c5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04ef9000 fffff880`04f0d000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04f46000 fffff880`04f69000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04e97000 fffff880`04ea7000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00ce2000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04f0d000 fffff880`04f1b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03f09000 fffff880`03f18000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04eec000 fffff880`04ef9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e2a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`053c3000 fffff880`053db000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04fad000 fffff880`04fd9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05ad4000 fffff880`05b21000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05b21000 fffff880`05b44000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00e5d000 fffff880`00e68000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02ab7000 fffff880`02ac2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f32000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0106c000 fffff880`010ca000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`039d3000 fffff880`039de000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`01421000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01518000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e5e000 fffff880`03e6a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e6a000 fffff880`03e99000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03901000 fffff880`03910000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02be6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01518000 fffff880`01578000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ac2000 fffff880`02ad3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`039c7000 fffff880`039d3000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e4a000 fffff800`03427000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`013ce000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02a49000 fffff880`02a52000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`129ac000 fffff880`129ad180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11c9e000 fffff880`129aba00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f84000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`038db000 fffff880`03901000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a69000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00f87000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f65000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff8000 fffff880`00fff000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05b44000 fffff880`05bea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04e26000 fffff880`04e63000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce2000 fffff880`00cf6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03e3a000 fffff880`03e5e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e99000 fffff880`03eb4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ed5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ed5000 fffff880`03eef000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03976000 fffff880`039c7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03eef000 fffff880`03efa000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02a9c000 fffff880`02aa5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aa5000 fffff880`02aae000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02aae000 fffff880`02ab7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011c3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`052c5000 fffff880`052dd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04c04000 fffff880`04de6900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`0395c000 fffff880`03976000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05bea000 fffff880`05bf5000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`11c8b000 fffff880`11c97000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03910000 fffff880`0392d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01408000 fffff880`0140f000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01408000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07351000 fffff880`073e9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`072e8000 fffff880`07351000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a2d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03f18000 fffff880`03f19480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05a9e000 fffff880`05ab0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02af1000 fffff880`02afe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02ad3000 fffff880`02af1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03948000 fffff880`0395c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a6c000 fffff880`03a92000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05224000 fffff880`05278000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03f96000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04f1b000 fffff880`04f38000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04ed7000 fffff880`04ed8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03ff0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`129f4000 fffff880`129ff000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f72000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02a59000 fffff880`02a67000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02a67000 fffff880`02a8c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f9c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00ff8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0113d000 fffff880`01189000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`03948000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02a8c000 fffff880`02a9c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d54000 fffff880`00df8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02be6000 fffff880`02bef000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03f5d000 fffff880`03f61c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f28000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`073e9000 fffff880`073eb400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03f62000 fffff880`03f73100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04f8c000 fffff880`04fad000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05a2d000 fffff880`05a9e000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`0103e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`0104a000   dump_pciidex.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01055000   dump_msahci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a0c000 fffff880`02a1f000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
```
Once looking at it in detail it seems to be a random one but to be sure i wanted yall to check it out as its a new one and may hold info.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

On the rare chance it was my Virtual Memory I chose to Move the pagefile to a different drive to see if the Pagefaults and writing to non-writable memery crap goes away.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

and as i suspected it didn't =(


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Updated my Bios Firmware, and it seems i only get 1 BSOD now atm. A BugCheck FC. ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY. now its the Same driver everytime and even as before on the others.What does ntkrnlmp.exe do anyway out of curiosity. since up to this point its been the main culprit as far as windows 7 is concerned. 


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304de50
Debug session time: Sat Dec 12 07:44:33.910 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:26.767
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FC, {fffff88002f3287d, 800000012550e963, fffff880062754f0, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.  The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002f3287d, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 800000012550e963, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff880062754f0, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880062754f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880062754f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880062756b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880062756e0
rdx=000001fffb357bb0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002f3287d rsp=fffff88006275680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000005560001
r11=fffff880062756b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffff880`02f3287d 0000            add     byte ptr [rax],al ds:fffff880`062756b0=dd
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002eff781 to fffff80002e81f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06275388 fffff800`02eff781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02f3287d 80000001`2550e963 fffff880`062754f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06275390 fffff800`02e7ffee : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`015cd260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`062754f0 fffff880`02f3287d : fffffa80`03d68000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06275680 fffffa80`03d68000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f3287d
fffff880`06275688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03146aeb : 0xfffffa80`03d68000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5
fffff800`02eff781 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06275388 fffff800`02eff781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02f3287d 80000001`2550e963 fffff880`062754f0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06275390 fffff800`02e7ffee : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`015cd260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`062754f0 fffff880`02f3287d : fffffa80`03d68000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`062754f0)
fffff880`06275680 fffffa80`03d68000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f3287d
fffff880`06275688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03146c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03146aeb : 0xfffffa80`03d68000
rax=800000012550e963 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1000 rcx=00000000000000fc
rdx=fffff88002f3287d rsi=fffffa80015cd260 rdi=fffff6fb7dbed000
rip=fffff80002e81f00 rsp=fffff88006275388 rbp=fffff88006275400
 r8=800000012550e963  r9=fffff880062754f0 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=8000000000000000 r12=fffff880062754f0 r13=fffff88002f3287d
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e81f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`06275390=00000000000000fc
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06275388 fffff800`02eff781 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06275390 fffff800`02e7ffee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`062754f0 fffff880`02f3287d nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`06275680 fffffa80`03d68000 0xfffff880`02f3287d
fffff880`06275688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`03d68000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc4000 fffff800`00bce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e10000 fffff800`033ed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033ed000 fffff800`03436000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c47000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c5b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00cb9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cb9000 fffff880`00d79000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d79000 fffff880`00dd5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00de0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00ebf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00ed4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00edb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00eeb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00ef6000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00fa3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fb2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fcc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fff000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`010c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`010c9000 fffff880`01115000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01115000 fffff880`01129000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01129000 fffff880`01187000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01187000 fffff880`011fa000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01224000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`0123a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0123d000 fffff880`013e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013e0000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`01577000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01577000 fffff880`015d7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015df000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e6000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f8000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02aa9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02aa9000 fffff880`02ac1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02ac3000 fffff880`02aed000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02aed000 fffff880`02af6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02af6000 fffff880`02afd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02afd000 fffff880`02b0b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b30000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b30000 fffff880`02b40000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b40000 fffff880`02b49000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b49000 fffff880`02b52000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b52000 fffff880`02b5b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b5b000 fffff880`02b66000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b66000 fffff880`02b77000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b77000 fffff880`02b95000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02ba2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02ba2000 fffff880`02bb2000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02bb2000 fffff880`02bf7000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02bf7000 fffff880`02c00000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0382a000 fffff880`03850000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03850000 fffff880`0385f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0385f000 fffff880`0387c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0387c000 fffff880`03897000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03897000 fffff880`038ab000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`038ab000 fffff880`038c5000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038c5000 fffff880`03916000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03916000 fffff880`03922000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03922000 fffff880`0392d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`0393c000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`039bf000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039bf000 fffff880`039dd000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039dd000 fffff880`039ee000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03a54000 fffff880`03a7a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a7a000 fffff880`03a91000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a91000 fffff880`03b85000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03b85000 fffff880`03bc3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03bc3000 fffff880`03be0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03be0000 fffff880`03bf0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e04c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03e05000 fffff880`03e16100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e27000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03e27000 fffff880`03e39000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e93000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03ea8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03ebb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03ebb000 fffff880`03ed0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03edd000 fffff880`03f01000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f01000 fffff880`03f0d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03f0d000 fffff880`03f3c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f3c000 fffff880`03f57000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03f57000 fffff880`03f78000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f78000 fffff880`03f92000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03f92000 fffff880`03f9d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03fac000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fbb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fbc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03fbd000 fffff880`04000000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04e18000 fffff880`04ffa900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05021000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05021000 fffff880`05075000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`05075000 fffff880`05083000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05083000 fffff880`0508f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05097000 fffff880`050d4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`050d4000 fffff880`050f6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`050f6000 fffff880`050fb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`050fc000 fffff880`05108000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05108000 fffff880`05118000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`05118000 fffff880`05126000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05126000 fffff880`0513f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0513f000 fffff880`05147080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05148000 fffff880`05149f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0514a000 fffff880`0515d000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`0515d000 fffff880`0516a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0516a000 fffff880`0517e000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`0517e000 fffff880`0519b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0519b000 fffff880`051a9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`051a9000 fffff880`051b7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`051b7000 fffff880`051da000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`051da000 fffff880`051f4000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`051f4000 fffff880`051fd000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a2c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05a2c000 fffff880`05a79000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05a79000 fffff880`05a9c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05af3000 fffff880`05bbb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05bbb000 fffff880`05bd9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05bd9000 fffff880`05bf1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06071000 fffff880`06083000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`060b9000 fffff880`0615f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`0616a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0616a000 fffff880`06197000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06197000 fffff880`06200000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06cd1000 fffff880`06d69000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06d69000 fffff880`06d6b400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06d89000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c62000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`11c63000 fffff880`12970a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`12971000 fffff880`12972180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`12973000 fffff880`129b9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`129b9000 fffff880`129c4000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`129c4000 fffff880`129d5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`129d5000 fffff880`129f9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00dee000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00dee000 fffff880`00dfa000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010c0000 fffff880`010c9000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ab0000 fffff880`02ac3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03b85000 fffff880`03bc3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02aa9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03a7a000 fffff880`03a91000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00de0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`051f4000 fffff880`051fd000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`051da000 fffff880`051f4000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02ba2000 fffff880`02bb2000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fff000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02af6000 fffff880`02afd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039dd000 fffff880`039ee000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05bbb000 fffff880`05bd9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06d89000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02ac3000 fffff880`02aed000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cb9000 fffff880`00d79000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c5b000 fffff880`00cb9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01187000 fffff880`011fa000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03be0000 fffff880`03bf0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05075000 fffff880`05083000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0393c000 fffff880`039bf000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039bf000 fffff880`039dd000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`0393c000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`0123a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`050d4000 fffff880`050f6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05083000 fffff880`0508f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03ebb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`050fc000 fffff880`05108000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a91000 fffff880`03b85000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`12973000 fffff880`129b9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01115000 fffff880`01129000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010c9000 fffff880`01115000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`010c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033ed000 fffff800`03436000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`129d5000 fffff880`129f9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05126000 fffff880`0513f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0513f000 fffff880`05147080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05118000 fffff880`05126000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05af3000 fffff880`05bbb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01224000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03fac000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0519b000 fffff880`051a9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc4000 fffff800`00bce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03fbd000 fffff880`04000000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013e0000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`050f6000 fffff880`050fb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0514a000 fffff880`0515d000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`03ebb000 fffff880`03ed0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0516a000 fffff880`0517e000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`051b7000 fffff880`051da000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05108000 fffff880`05118000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c47000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`051a9000 fffff880`051b7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fbb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0515d000 fffff880`0516a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fcc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05bd9000 fffff880`05bf1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a2c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05a2c000 fffff880`05a79000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05a79000 fffff880`05a9c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00eeb000 fffff880`00ef6000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02b5b000 fffff880`02b66000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01129000 fffff880`01187000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03922000 fffff880`0392d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f8000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`01577000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f01000 fffff880`03f0d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03f0d000 fffff880`03f3c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03ea8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03850000 fffff880`0385f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02bb2000 fffff880`02bf7000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01577000 fffff880`015d7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02b66000 fffff880`02b77000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03916000 fffff880`03922000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e10000 fffff800`033ed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0123d000 fffff880`013e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02aed000 fffff880`02af6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`12971000 fffff880`12972180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11c63000 fffff880`12970a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03e17000 fffff880`03e27000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`0382a000 fffff880`03850000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03bc3000 fffff880`03be0000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00ebf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed4000 fffff880`00edb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00eeb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`060b9000 fffff880`0615f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05097000 fffff880`050d4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c5b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03edd000 fffff880`03f01000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03f3c000 fffff880`03f57000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03f57000 fffff880`03f78000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03f78000 fffff880`03f92000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`038c5000 fffff880`03916000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03f92000 fffff880`03f9d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b40000 fffff880`02b49000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b49000 fffff880`02b52000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b52000 fffff880`02b5b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02aa9000 fffff880`02ac1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04e18000 fffff880`04ffa900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`038ab000 fffff880`038c5000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0615f000 fffff880`0616a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c62000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0385f000 fffff880`0387c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015e6000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015df000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06cd1000 fffff880`06d69000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06197000 fffff880`06200000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0616a000 fffff880`06197000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fbc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06071000 fffff880`06083000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02ba2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b77000 fffff880`02b95000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03897000 fffff880`038ab000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a54000 fffff880`03a7a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`05021000 fffff880`05075000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03e27000 fffff880`03e39000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0517e000 fffff880`0519b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05148000 fffff880`05149f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`129c4000 fffff880`129d5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e93000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`129b9000 fffff880`129c4000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02afd000 fffff880`02b0b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b30000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00ed4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d79000 fffff880`00dd5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0387c000 fffff880`03897000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b30000 fffff880`02b40000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00fa3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fb2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02bf7000 fffff880`02c00000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e04c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06d69000 fffff880`06d6b400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03e05000 fffff880`03e16100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05021000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00dee000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00dee000 fffff880`00dfa000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`010c0000 fffff880`010c9000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ab0000 fffff880`02ac3000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff880`02f3287d 80000001`2550e963 fffff880`062754f0 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Figured I Would update with what has been done so far as well a Detailed rundown of my System.

PC Specs:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+(average temp 40C)
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. ver.F7e(PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.3, ACPI 1.0b) 
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 512MB DDR3 (average temp 62C)
Total Physical Memory: 4.00 GB Gskill DDR2

Chipset: 
North Bridge Chipset: AMD 690G
South Bridge Chipset: ATI SB600
Super I/O chip: ITE IT8716

Integrated Peripherals:
Realtek RTL8110 Gigabit Ethernet
Realtek ALC889A Audio Codec 

HD info:

Drive	1:
Manufacture: Seagate (SATA2)
Compressed:	No
File System:	NTFS
Size: 465.76 GB (500,105,736,192 bytes)
Free Space:	307.80 GB (330,495,934,464 bytes)	
Speedfan scores:
Fitness for this drive is 95%.
Performance for this drive is 95%.

Drive	2:
Manufacture: Western Digital (IDE)
Compressed:	No
File System:	NTFS
Size: 74.53 GB (80,023,121,920 bytes)
Free Space:	36.94 GB (39,662,538,752 bytes)
Speedfan scores:
Fitness for this drive is 97%.
Performance for this drive is 97%.

PSU: Coolmaster 650W

Additional Remarks:

No addtional Add in cards other than Graphics card.
All Updated drivers.
Did Memtest of Each Stick of Ram individually(2 sticks total), no errors.
Stress tested all testable components, no errors.
Ran Virus scans (Avast) and Spyware checks (Spybot S&D) Both was clean.
Did a full DoD Wipe w/ killdisk on both Drives, as well as a Fresh install of Windows 7 X64.
BSOD's Started shortly after install.
Swaped Video card with a ATI PCI-E card no change. 
Swaped out memory no change.
Swaped out CPU no change.
Swaped out PSU no change.

Also Vista 64 Had no BSOD's. But i can't install Vista anymore Due to a Damaged OEM Disk, Which CAN NOT be replaced trust me I've tried.
If it wasn't for gaming i would just use Linux. But alas Wine is too unstable to use for my Gaming needs.

updated TSF zip attached


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Another BSOD this was blaming USBPORT.sys


```
BugCheck D1, {feeef9ee, 2, 1, fffffa8003a6254b}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000feeef9ee, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa8003a6254b, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  00000000feeef9ee 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa80`03a6254b 2000            and     byte ptr [rax],al

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  AssassinsCreed

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000ba2c80 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000ba2c80)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000feeef9ee rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80049861a0
rdx=000000004f444648 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa8003a6254b rsp=fffff80000ba2e10 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=000000004f444648  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa8003cfc770
r11=fffff800033e33dc r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
fffffa80`03a6254b 2000            and     byte ptr [rax],al ds:0005:f9ee=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e73469 to fffff80002e73f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba2b38 fffff800`02e73469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`feeef9ee 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba2b40 fffff800`02e720e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`049861a0 fffff880`03a64adc 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00ba2c80 fffffa80`03a6254b : fffffa80`00000005 fffff880`03a64adc fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00ba2e10 fffffa80`00000005 : fffff880`03a64adc fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 : 0xfffffa80`03a6254b
fffff800`00ba2e18 fffff880`03a64adb : fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 : 0xfffffa80`00000005
fffff800`00ba2e20 fffffa80`064e3d80 : 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3cb
fffff800`00ba2e28 00000000`ffffff00 : fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 : 0xfffffa80`064e3d80
fffff800`00ba2e30 fffffa80`04986050 : fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`04986d20 : 0xffffff00
fffff800`00ba2e38 fffff880`03a53bb3 : fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`04986d20 fffffa80`064e3a00 : 0xfffffa80`04986050
fffff800`00ba2e40 fffff880`03a62e86 : fffffa80`04986050 fffffa80`05762010 fffffa80`064e3a00 fffffa80`04986d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_End+0x73
fffff800`00ba2e70 fffff880`03a53f89 : fffffa80`04986050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04986d02 fffffa80`04986d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff800`00ba2ed0 fffff800`02e7f5dc : fffff800`02fece80 fffffa80`04986d20 fffffa80`04986d38 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff800`00ba2f00 fffff800`02e7a065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03a53db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`00ba2fb0 fffff800`02e79e7c : fffffa80`039da9c0 00000000`7ef94000 00000000`04bdfd01 00000000`04bdf170 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`04412be0 fffff800`02ebf793 : fffff800`02e6f8e3 fffff800`02e6f94f fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`7ef94800 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`04412c10 fffff800`02e6f94f : fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`7ef94800 00000000`00da7a64 fffffa80`05fb62d0 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`04412c20 00000000`6f9b927e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f
00000000`0595fb08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6f9b927e


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb
fffff880`03a64adb cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcc07

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff80000ba2c40 rbx=fffffa80049861a0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=00000000feeef9ee rsi=fffffa80064e3a00 rdi=fffffa8004986d20
rip=fffff80002e73f00 rsp=fffff80000ba2b38 rbp=fffff80000ba2d00
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffffa8003a6254b
r11=fffff6fb40003fb8 r12=00000000ffffffff r13=fffffa80049861a0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=00000000ffffffff
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e73f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff800`00ba2b40=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00ba2b38 fffff800`02e73469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`feeef9ee 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba2b40 fffff800`02e720e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`049861a0 fffff880`03a64adc 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00ba2c80 fffffa80`03a6254b : fffffa80`00000005 fffff880`03a64adc fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00ba2c80)
fffff800`00ba2e10 fffffa80`00000005 : fffff880`03a64adc fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 : 0xfffffa80`03a6254b
fffff800`00ba2e18 fffff880`03a64adb : fffffa80`064e3d80 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 : 0xfffffa80`00000005
fffff800`00ba2e20 fffffa80`064e3d80 : 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3cb
fffff800`00ba2e28 00000000`ffffff00 : fffffa80`04986050 fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 : 0xfffffa80`064e3d80
fffff800`00ba2e30 fffffa80`04986050 : fffff880`03a53bb3 fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`04986d20 : 0xffffff00
fffff800`00ba2e38 fffff880`03a53bb3 : fffffa80`049861a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`04986d20 fffffa80`064e3a00 : 0xfffffa80`04986050
fffff800`00ba2e40 fffff880`03a62e86 : fffffa80`04986050 fffffa80`05762010 fffffa80`064e3a00 fffffa80`04986d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_End+0x73
fffff800`00ba2e70 fffff880`03a53f89 : fffffa80`04986050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04986d02 fffffa80`04986d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff800`00ba2ed0 fffff800`02e7f5dc : fffff800`02fece80 fffffa80`04986d20 fffffa80`04986d38 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff800`00ba2f00 fffff800`02e7a065 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03a53db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`00ba2fb0 fffff800`02e79e7c : fffffa80`039da9c0 00000000`7ef94000 00000000`04bdfd01 00000000`04bdf170 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00ba2e70)
fffff880`04412be0 fffff800`02ebf793 : fffff800`02e6f8e3 fffff800`02e6f94f fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`7ef94800 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`04412c10 fffff800`02e6f94f : fffffa80`062aeb60 00000000`7ef94800 00000000`00da7a64 fffffa80`05fb62d0 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`04412c20 00000000`6f9b927e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f (TrapFrame @ fffff880`04412c20)
00000000`0595fb08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6f9b927e
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd0000 fffff800`00bda000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e02000 fffff800`033df000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033df000 fffff800`03428000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`00c3b000 fffff880`00c48000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c48000 fffff880`00c5c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00cba000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cba000 fffff880`00d7a000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d7a000 fffff880`00dd6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dd6000 fffff880`00e00000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00ecc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecc000 fffff880`00edb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00edb000 fffff880`00f32000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f32000 fffff880`00f3b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f45000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f45000 fffff880`00f78000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f78000 fffff880`00f85000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f85000 fffff880`00f9a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00faf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fc6000 fffff880`00fe0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fe9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff4000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00fff000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0107f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0107f000 fffff880`01093000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01093000 fffff880`010f1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010f1000 fffff880`01164000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01164000 fffff880`011b0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011b0000 fffff880`011ea000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0123e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0123e000 fffff880`01254000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01254000 fffff880`013f7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01494000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01494000 fffff880`014a6000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014a7000 fffff880`01599000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015f9000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02ad8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02ada000 fffff880`02b04000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02b04000 fffff880`02b0d000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02b0d000 fffff880`02b14000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02b14000 fffff880`02b22000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b22000 fffff880`02b47000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b47000 fffff880`02b57000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b57000 fffff880`02b60000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b60000 fffff880`02b69000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b69000 fffff880`02b72000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b72000 fffff880`02b7d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02b8e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b8e000 fffff880`02bac000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02bac000 fffff880`02bb9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bb9000 fffff880`02bc9000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02bc9000 fffff880`02bd2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02bd2000 fffff880`02bf8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03826000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03826000 fffff880`0383d000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03844000 fffff880`03853000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03853000 fffff880`03870000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03870000 fffff880`0388b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0388b000 fffff880`0389f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`0389f000 fffff880`038b9000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038b9000 fffff880`0390a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0390a000 fffff880`03916000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03916000 fffff880`03921000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03921000 fffff880`03930000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03930000 fffff880`039b3000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039b3000 fffff880`039d1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039d1000 fffff880`039e2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`039e2000 fffff880`039fe000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03a46000 fffff880`03a51000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03a51000 fffff880`03aa7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03aa7000 fffff880`03ab8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03ab8000 fffff880`03adc000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03ae6000 fffff880`03bda000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03bda000 fffff880`03be6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03be6000 fffff880`03bf6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04015000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04015000 fffff880`0402d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0402d000 fffff880`04051000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`0408c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0408c000 fffff880`040a7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`040c8000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`040c8000 fffff880`040e2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040e2000 fffff880`040ed000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`040ed000 fffff880`040fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`040fc000 fffff880`0410b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0410b000 fffff880`0410c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0410d000 fffff880`04150000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04150000 fffff880`04154c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`04155000 fffff880`04166100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`04177000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`04189000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04189000 fffff880`041e3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`041e3000 fffff880`041f8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04c05000 fffff880`04de7900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04de8000 fffff880`04dfb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e09000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04e09000 fffff880`04e46000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04e46000 fffff880`04e68000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e68000 fffff880`04e6d200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e6e000 fffff880`04e7a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04e7a000 fffff880`04e8a000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`04e8a000 fffff880`04e98000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04e98000 fffff880`04eb1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04eb1000 fffff880`04eb9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04eba000 fffff880`04ebbf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04ebc000 fffff880`04ecf000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04ecf000 fffff880`04edc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04edc000 fffff880`04ef0000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04ef0000 fffff880`04f0d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f0d000 fffff880`04f1b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04f1b000 fffff880`04f29000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04f29000 fffff880`04f4c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04f4c000 fffff880`04f66000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`04f66000 fffff880`04f6f000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04f6f000 fffff880`04f90000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04f90000 fffff880`04fe4000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04fe4000 fffff880`04ff2000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04ff2000 fffff880`04ffe000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05a51000 fffff880`05b19000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05b19000 fffff880`05b37000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05b37000 fffff880`05b4f000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05b4f000 fffff880`05b7b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05b7b000 fffff880`05bc8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05bc8000 fffff880`05beb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06c71000 fffff880`06cda000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06cf6000 fffff880`06d9c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d9c000 fffff880`06da7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06da7000 fffff880`06dd4000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06dd4000 fffff880`06de6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06de6000 fffff880`06de8400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`074a5000 fffff880`0753d000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0753d000 fffff880`0755a000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`11c4c000 fffff880`11c69000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`11c7e000 fffff880`1298ba00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`1298c000 fffff880`1298d180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`1298e000 fffff880`129cc000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`129cc000 fffff880`129e2000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011ea000 fffff880`011f8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0c000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f7000 fffff880`01400000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00e0c000 fffff880`00e1f000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Also thought i should note Updated bios Firmware to most resent available version F7e from the previous F6 version.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"ntkrnlmp.exe" = a Windows 7 NT Kernel component

Sorry if already asked - your OS drive is c: - yet you have the page file on e: - why?

The other dump as you noted listed the Microsoft USB driver usbport.sys as the probable cause. I see memory memtioned in the failed instruction.

Run the system with just 1 2 GB stick in and see if any improvement. Alternate the same single stick; then do the same with the other stick - 1 at a time.

Have you run the driver verifier yet --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Black_sypher said:


> On the rare chance it was my Virtual Memory I chose to Move the pagefile to a different drive to see if the Pagefaults and writing to non-writable memery crap goes away.





Black_sypher said:


> Figured I Would update with what has been done so far as well a Detailed rundown of my System.
> 
> PC Specs:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H
> ...


As i posted i tried to move the swap space to see if maybe my Page file was corrupted(a long shot).Yes i Did run driver verifier as i now have all my Logitech devices again, Forgot to mention i RMAed my old mouse and got the replacement.It seems the reason my Driver Verifier Failed on my Logitech mouse drivers before was because the mouse was not plugged in, and i forgot to add it to my above quoted post that re-ran the verfier. I will try the memory swap but as i mentioned before I tried testing the memory 1 stick at a time but I will still try your method and see if it produces results.

Reguards,
Chad "Black_sypher" Worley


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Something I'm noticing Decided to play CODMW2 now as before my Sound cuts out,but instead of BSODing its just continues to play without audio. Now on my other games when this happens about 30 sec to 45 sec later it BSOD's now this does not always happen.I was wondering if my Audio may be at fault as its the only consistency between all the bsod's but it could just be a byproduct of it.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244369-30-gigabyte-ds3r-documenting-issues-audio-stutter-raid

Can you take a look and see if its possible that this may be the issue as i am running in AHCI mode for my Sata Drive


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Found this interesting. As All three Devices that i have seen at fault in many of the BSOD's are the Devices Sharing IRqs with USB as well as USB its self being mentioned. I submitted a RMA and tech support request to see if this is a known issue with this motherboard in SATA/AHCI mode. I will restart and switch to IDE mode as i can't go to raid as my system will not Boot into Safe mode or any other Mode as the drives are inaccessible in RAID mode.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Alas Native IDE mode produced nothing as it still BSOD with this DUMP:


```
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa0002f8a87d, 2, 8, fffffa0002f8a87d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdb018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdb018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa0002f8a87d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa0002f8a87d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdb018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffdb018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa0002f8a87d 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffffa00`02f8a87d ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007e894f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007e894f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88007e896b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88007e896e0
rdx=000001fff8752950 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa0002f8a87d rsp=fffff88007e89680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000005560001
r11=fffff88007e896b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffffa00`02f8a87d ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ed9469 to fffff80002ed9f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffffa00`02f8a87d ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07e893a8 fffff800`02ed9469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`02f8a87d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07e893b0 fffff800`02ed80e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`005dc000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07e894f0 fffffa00`02f8a87d : fffffa80`04068000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07e89680 fffffa80`04068000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa00`02f8a87d
fffff880`07e89688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0319eaeb : 0xfffffa80`04068000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`02ed80e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88007e894b0 rbx=fffffa80005dc000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa0002f8a87d rsi=fffffa80005dc000 rdi=fffffa80040680b8
rip=fffff80002ed9f00 rsp=fffff88007e893a8 rbp=fffff88007e89570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffffa0002f8a87d
r11=fffff6fb7e8000b8 r12=fffffa80040698b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ed9f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`07e893b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07e893a8 fffff800`02ed9469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa00`02f8a87d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07e893b0 fffff800`02ed80e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`005dc000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07e894f0 fffffa00`02f8a87d : fffffa80`04068000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07e894f0)
fffff880`07e89680 fffffa80`04068000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa00`02f8a87d
fffff880`07e89688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`0319ec8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0319eaeb : 0xfffffa80`04068000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbc000 fffff800`00bc6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e1f000 fffff800`02e68000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e68000 fffff800`03445000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00cf8000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00d0c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d0c000 fffff880`00d6a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d6a000 fffff880`00d94000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00d94000 fffff880`00d9f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00d9f000 fffff880`00daa000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00df6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00f04000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f04000 fffff880`00f13000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f6a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f73000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00f7d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00fb0000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fbd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fd2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fe7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00fee000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0103a000 fffff880`0106a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`01081000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01081000 fffff880`010df000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`01152000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01152000 fffff880`0119e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011d8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01224000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01224000 fffff880`0123a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0123e000 fffff880`013e1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013fb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01469000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`0147b000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147b000 fffff880`0156d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0156d000 fffff880`015cd000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015f8000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02aa9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02abd000 fffff880`02ae7000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ae7000 fffff880`02af0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02af0000 fffff880`02af7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02af7000 fffff880`02b05000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b05000 fffff880`02b2a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b2a000 fffff880`02b3a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b3a000 fffff880`02b43000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b43000 fffff880`02b4c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b4c000 fffff880`02b55000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b55000 fffff880`02b60000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b60000 fffff880`02b71000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b71000 fffff880`02b8f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02b8f000 fffff880`02b9c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b9c000 fffff880`02bac000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`02bac000 fffff880`02bf1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02bf1000 fffff880`02bfa000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03812000 fffff880`03838000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03838000 fffff880`03847000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03847000 fffff880`03864000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03864000 fffff880`0387f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0387f000 fffff880`03893000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03893000 fffff880`038ad000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038ad000 fffff880`038fe000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`038fe000 fffff880`0390a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0390a000 fffff880`03915000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03915000 fffff880`03924000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03924000 fffff880`039a7000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039a7000 fffff880`039c5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039c5000 fffff880`039d6000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`039d6000 fffff880`039f2000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a5c000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03a65000 fffff880`03a8b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a8b000 fffff880`03aa2000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03aa2000 fffff880`03b96000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03b96000 fffff880`03bd4000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03bd4000 fffff880`03bf1000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0405a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04060000 fffff880`04084000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04084000 fffff880`04090000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04090000 fffff880`040bf000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`040bf000 fffff880`040da000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`040da000 fffff880`040fb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`040fb000 fffff880`04115000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04115000 fffff880`04120000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04120000 fffff880`0412f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0412f000 fffff880`0413e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0413e000 fffff880`0413f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04140000 fffff880`04183000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`04187c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`04199100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`0419a000 fffff880`041aa000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`041aa000 fffff880`041bc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041d1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04c19000 fffff880`04dfb900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04e32000 fffff880`04e6f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04e6f000 fffff880`04e91000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04e91000 fffff880`04e96200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04e97000 fffff880`04ea3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04ea3000 fffff880`04eb3000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`04eb3000 fffff880`04ec1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04ec1000 fffff880`04eda000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04eda000 fffff880`04ee2080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04ee3000 fffff880`04ee4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04ee5000 fffff880`04ef8000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04ef8000 fffff880`04f05000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04f05000 fffff880`04f19000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04f19000 fffff880`04f27000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04f27000 fffff880`04f44000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f44000 fffff880`04f52000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04f52000 fffff880`04f75000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04f75000 fffff880`04f8f000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`04f8f000 fffff880`04f98000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04f98000 fffff880`04fb9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0541e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0541e000 fffff880`05436000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05436000 fffff880`05462000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0546a000 fffff880`054be000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`054be000 fffff880`054cc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`054cc000 fffff880`054d8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`054d8000 fffff880`054e1000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`054e1000 fffff880`054f4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`054f4000 fffff880`05509000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05509000 fffff880`05521000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05521000 fffff880`055e9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05c91000 fffff880`05cde000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05cde000 fffff880`05d01000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05d01000 fffff880`05da7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05da7000 fffff880`05db2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05db2000 fffff880`05ddf000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05ddf000 fffff880`05df1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`08021000 fffff880`0808a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0808a000 fffff880`0808c400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`0808d000 fffff880`08125000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`08125000 fffff880`08142000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c0b000 fffff880`11c61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`11c61000 fffff880`11c72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c72000 fffff880`11c96000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`11c96000 fffff880`11ca2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`11ca9000 fffff880`129b6a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`129b7000 fffff880`129b8180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`129b9000 fffff880`129ff000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007b0000 fffff960`007d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011d8000 fffff880`011e6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011e6000 fffff880`011f2000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011f2000 fffff880`011fb000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02aaa000 fffff880`02abd000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Also I tried the Memory test Pulled 1 Stick moved the remaining to Each of the 4 Slots and repeated the proccess with the other Stick. Nothing changes still BSODing with the same Errors.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

and please tell me this "CURRENT_IRQL: 2" is just a random thing as every single BSOD refers to this in the crash dumps.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

nvbridge.kmd never loaded with driver verifier btw. But since thats a forceware driver and i don't have any forceware devices that seems normal.


Next screen.
so far 1 pool allocation not tracked.59 Pool allocations with tags. All other entries if im correct are successful things that are not bad. if not tell which ones you need.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

With verifier still on... and off still doesn't matter i cant boot into windows without safemode as i get this Stop error after logging into windows.


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffff88002f3087d, 2, 8, fffff88002f3087d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002f3087d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88002f3087d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff88002f3087d 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`02f3087d ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88006d794f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88006d794f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88006d796b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88006d796e0
rdx=000001fffa26ebb0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002f3087d rsp=fffff88006d79680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000005560001
r11=fffff88006d796b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffff880`02f3087d ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e7f469 to fffff80002e7ff00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffff880`02f3087d ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06d793a8 fffff800`02e7f469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`02f3087d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d793b0 fffff800`02e7e0e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`00fe8260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06d794f0 fffff880`02f3087d : fffffa80`07a23000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06d79680 fffffa80`07a23000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f3087d
fffff880`06d79688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03144aeb : 0xfffffa80`07a23000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`02e7e0e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06d793a8 fffff800`02e7f469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`02f3087d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d793b0 fffff800`02e7e0e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`00fe8260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06d794f0 fffff880`02f3087d : fffffa80`07a23000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06d794f0)
fffff880`06d79680 fffffa80`07a23000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f3087d
fffff880`06d79688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03144c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03144aeb : 0xfffffa80`07a23000
rax=fffff88006d794b0 rbx=fffffa8000fe8260 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff88002f3087d rsi=fffffa8000fe8260 rdi=fffffa8007a230b8
rip=fffff80002e7ff00 rsp=fffff88006d793a8 rbp=fffff88006d79570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff88002f3087d
r11=fffff6fb7e2000b8 r12=fffffa8007a248b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e7ff00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`06d793b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06d793a8 fffff800`02e7f469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d793b0 fffff800`02e7e0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06d794f0 fffff880`02f3087d nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06d79680 fffffa80`07a23000 0xfffff880`02f3087d
fffff880`06d79688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`07a23000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e0e000 fffff800`033eb000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033eb000 fffff800`03434000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`00c48000 fffff880`00c55000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c55000 fffff880`00c69000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c69000 fffff880`00cc7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d87000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d87000 fffff880`00d97000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00db1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00db1000 fffff880`00ddb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00de6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00de6000 fffff880`00dfa000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00eaf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eaf000 fffff880`00ebe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ebe000 fffff880`00f15000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f1e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f1e000 fffff880`00f28000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f5b000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f5b000 fffff880`00f68000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f7d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f92000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fee000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ff5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010e1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`010e1000 fffff880`010ee000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0113a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`0114e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0114e000 fffff880`011ac000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011e6000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011e6000 fffff880`011f9000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01216000 fffff880`013b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b9000 fffff880`013d3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013e4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e4000 fffff880`013ee000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01494000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`0158e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0158e000 fffff880`015ee000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01877000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01877000 fffff880`01894000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`018a2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`018ad000 fffff880`018d7000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018d7000 fffff880`018e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`018e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018e7000 fffff880`018f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`0191a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`0192a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01933000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`0193c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0193c000 fffff880`01945000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01950000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01950000 fffff880`01961000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01961000 fffff880`0197f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`0198c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`0199c000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019f6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c11000 fffff880`02c9b000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02ca4000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02ca4000 fffff880`02ce9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02ce9000 fffff880`02cf2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cf2000 fffff880`02d18000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d18000 fffff880`02d27000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d27000 fffff880`02d40000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02d5f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d73000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d8d000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`02d8d000 fffff880`02dde000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02dea000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a21000 fffff880`03a30000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03a30000 fffff880`03a3f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03a3f000 fffff880`03a82000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03a82000 fffff880`03a93100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03a94000 fffff880`03aa4000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03aa4000 fffff880`03ab6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03ab6000 fffff880`03acb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03acb000 fffff880`03ad9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03ae0000 fffff880`03b63000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b63000 fffff880`03b81000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b81000 fffff880`03b92000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b92000 fffff880`03bae000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03bae000 fffff880`03bd4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03bd4000 fffff880`03beb000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03beb000 fffff880`03bf3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03bf4000 fffff880`03c00000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03c9b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c9b000 fffff880`03cb1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03cb1000 fffff880`03cb2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03cb3000 fffff880`03cb7c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03cbb000 fffff880`03daf000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03df5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03df5000 fffff880`03e00000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04617000 fffff880`0466b000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0466b000 fffff880`04679000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04679000 fffff880`04685000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`0468e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0468e000 fffff880`046a1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`046a1000 fffff880`046c4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`046c4000 fffff880`046de000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`046de000 fffff880`046e7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`046e7000 fffff880`04708000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`0471d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0471d000 fffff880`04735000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04735000 fffff880`047fd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a01f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a06000 fffff880`04be8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04be9000 fffff880`04bee200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bff000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`0663e000 fffff880`0665c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0665c000 fffff880`06674000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06674000 fffff880`066a0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`066a0000 fffff880`066ed000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`066ed000 fffff880`06710000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06710000 fffff880`067b6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`067b6000 fffff880`067c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`067c1000 fffff880`067ee000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06e98000 fffff880`06e9a400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`06e9c000 fffff880`06f0d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06f0d000 fffff880`06f1f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06f1f000 fffff880`06f88000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06f88000 fffff880`06fa5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`11e24000 fffff880`11e30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`11e30000 fffff880`11e5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`11e5f000 fffff880`11e7a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`11e7a000 fffff880`11e85000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`11e89000 fffff880`12b96a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`12b97000 fffff880`12b98180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`12b99000 fffff880`12be5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`12be5000 fffff880`12bff000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01877000 fffff880`01885000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01885000 fffff880`01891000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`0189a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`018ad000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d27000 fffff880`02d44000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ebe000 fffff880`00f15000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c11000 fffff880`02c9b000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03c9b000 fffff880`03cb1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03bd4000 fffff880`03beb000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ddb000 fffff880`00de6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`046de000 fffff880`046e7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`046c4000 fffff880`046de000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02ca4000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03b92000 fffff880`03bae000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`0199c000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db1000 fffff880`00ddb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`018e0000 fffff880`018e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b81000 fffff880`03b92000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0663e000 fffff880`0665c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06f88000 fffff880`06fa5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`018ad000 fffff880`018d7000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d87000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01877000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c69000 fffff880`00cc7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03c9b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0466b000 fffff880`04679000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ae0000 fffff880`03b63000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b63000 fffff880`03b81000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010e1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`0468e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04679000 fffff880`04685000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0468e000 fffff880`046a1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03bf4000 fffff880`03c00000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03cbb000 fffff880`03daf000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03df5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`0114e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0113a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013e4000 fffff880`013ee000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033eb000 fffff800`03434000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`02d27000 fffff880`02d40000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03beb000 fffff880`03bf3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03acb000 fffff880`03ad9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04735000 fffff880`047fd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03a21000 fffff880`03a30000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`018a2000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03a3f000 fffff880`03a82000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b9000 fffff880`013d3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04be9000 fffff880`04bee200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`011e6000 fffff880`011f9000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`0471d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00de6000 fffff880`00dfa000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`046a1000 fffff880`046c4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bff000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00c48000 fffff880`00c55000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03a30000 fffff880`03a3f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`010e1000 fffff880`010ee000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00db1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0665c000 fffff880`06674000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06674000 fffff880`066a0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`066a0000 fffff880`066ed000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`066ed000 fffff880`06710000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01950000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f1e000 fffff880`00f28000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0114e000 fffff880`011ac000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02df5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`01600000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`0158e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`11e24000 fffff880`11e30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`11e30000 fffff880`11e5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03ab6000 fffff880`03acb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d18000 fffff880`02d27000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ca4000 fffff880`02ce9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0158e000 fffff880`015ee000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01950000 fffff880`01961000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02dea000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e0e000 fffff800`033eb000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01216000 fffff880`013b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018d7000 fffff880`018e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`12b97000 fffff880`12b98180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11e89000 fffff880`12b96a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03a94000 fffff880`03aa4000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`02cf2000 fffff880`02d18000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f7d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f28000 fffff880`00f5b000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ff5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00d87000 fffff880`00d97000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013e4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06710000 fffff880`067b6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c55000 fffff880`00c69000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`11e5f000 fffff880`11e7a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`12be5000 fffff880`12bff000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d8d000 fffff880`02dde000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`11e7a000 fffff880`11e85000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01933000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`0193c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0193c000 fffff880`01945000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011e6000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0471d000 fffff880`04735000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`12b99000 fffff880`12be5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04a06000 fffff880`04be8900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`02d73000 fffff880`02d8d000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`067b6000 fffff880`067c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`01494000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01485000 fffff880`0148d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06e9c000 fffff880`06f0d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06f1f000 fffff880`06f88000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`067c1000 fffff880`067ee000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03cb1000 fffff880`03cb2480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06f0d000 fffff880`06f1f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`0198c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01961000 fffff880`0197f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d73000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03bae000 fffff880`03bd4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04617000 fffff880`0466b000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03aa4000 fffff880`03ab6000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01877000 fffff880`01894000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a01f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019f6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03df5000 fffff880`03e00000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f5b000 fffff880`00f68000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018e7000 fffff880`018f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`0191a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`01485000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f92000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fee000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02d5f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`0192a000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00eaf000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eaf000 fffff880`00ebe000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ce9000 fffff880`02cf2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03cb3000 fffff880`03cb7c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f1e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06e98000 fffff880`06e9a400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03a82000 fffff880`03a93100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`046e7000 fffff880`04708000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01877000 fffff880`01885000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01885000 fffff880`01891000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`0189a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`018ad000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d27000 fffff880`02d44000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`02f3087d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`02f3087d
```
Also did !pte fffff880`06d794f0 to give a lil bit more info


```
1: kd> !pte fffff880`06d794f0
                                 VA fffff88006d794f0
PXE @ FFFFF6FB7DBEDF88     PPE at FFFFF6FB7DBF1000    PDE at FFFFF6FB7E2001B0    PTE at FFFFF6FC40036BC8
contains 0000000129034863  contains 0000000129023863  contains 000000008FF8A863  contains 8000000089B09963
pfn 129034     ---DA--KWEV  pfn 129023     ---DA--KWEV  pfn 8ff8a      ---DA--KWEV  pfn 89b09
```
Included the mini dumps from the 3 login attempts.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yet another


```
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305be50
Debug session time: Sun Dec 13 10:21:48.385 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:52.367
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FC, {fffff88007c1154a, fa700000af046921, fffff88002d22c80, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.  The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88007c1154a, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: fa700000af046921, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff88002d22c80, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC

PROCESS_NAME:  iw4sp.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002d22c80 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002d22c80)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000fe9ac454 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80054e31a0
rdx=000000004f444648 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88007c1154a rsp=fffff88002d22e10 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=000000004f444648  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa800708cb80
r11=fffff800033ff3dc r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
fffff880`07c1154a 0000            add     byte ptr [rax],al ds:0005:c454=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f0d781 to fffff80002e8ff00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02d22b18 fffff800`02f0d781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`07c1154a fa700000`af046921 fffff880`02d22c80 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02d22b20 fffff800`02e8dfee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054e31a0 fffff880`03c13adc 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`02d22c80 fffff880`07c1154a : fffffa80`00000005 fffff880`03c13adc fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`02d22e10 fffffa80`00000005 : fffff880`03c13adc fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 : 0xfffff880`07c1154a
fffff880`02d22e18 fffff880`03c13adb : fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 : 0xfffffa80`00000005
fffff880`02d22e20 fffffa80`06b637b0 : 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3cb
fffff880`02d22e28 00000000`ffffff00 : fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 : 0xfffffa80`06b637b0
fffff880`02d22e30 fffffa80`054e3050 : fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`054e3d20 : 0xffffff00
fffff880`02d22e38 fffff880`03c02bb3 : fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`054e3d20 fffffa80`06b63430 : 0xfffffa80`054e3050
fffff880`02d22e40 fffff880`03c11e86 : fffffa80`054e3050 fffffa80`0570e010 fffffa80`06b63430 fffffa80`054e3d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_End+0x73
fffff880`02d22e70 fffff880`03c02f89 : fffffa80`054e3050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054e3d02 fffffa80`054e3d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff880`02d22ed0 fffff800`02e9b5dc : fffff880`009e8180 fffffa80`054e3d20 fffffa80`054e3d38 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02e96065 : cb8b4819`b20000e0 fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03c02db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02e95e7c : fffffa80`039bbb40 00000000`fff89000 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0957fbe0 fffff800`02edb793 : fffff800`02e8b8e3 fffff800`02e8b94f fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000340 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0957fc10 fffff800`02e8b94f : fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000340 fffff880`0957fbf8 fffffa80`070b3b20 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`0957fc20 00000000`0054e09b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f
00000000`07e8c550 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x54e09b


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb
fffff880`03c13adb cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcc07

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+3cb

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02d22b18 fffff800`02f0d781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`07c1154a fa700000`af046921 fffff880`02d22c80 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02d22b20 fffff800`02e8dfee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054e31a0 fffff880`03c13adc 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`02d22c80 fffff880`07c1154a : fffffa80`00000005 fffff880`03c13adc fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02d22c80)
fffff880`02d22e10 fffffa80`00000005 : fffff880`03c13adc fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 : 0xfffff880`07c1154a
fffff880`02d22e18 fffff880`03c13adb : fffffa80`06b637b0 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 : 0xfffffa80`00000005
fffff880`02d22e20 fffffa80`06b637b0 : 00000000`ffffff00 fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3cb
fffff880`02d22e28 00000000`ffffff00 : fffffa80`054e3050 fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 : 0xfffffa80`06b637b0
fffff880`02d22e30 fffffa80`054e3050 : fffff880`03c02bb3 fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`054e3d20 : 0xffffff00
fffff880`02d22e38 fffff880`03c02bb3 : fffffa80`054e31a0 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`054e3d20 fffffa80`06b63430 : 0xfffffa80`054e3050
fffff880`02d22e40 fffff880`03c11e86 : fffffa80`054e3050 fffffa80`0570e010 fffffa80`06b63430 fffffa80`054e3d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_End+0x73
fffff880`02d22e70 fffff880`03c02f89 : fffffa80`054e3050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054e3d02 fffffa80`054e3d20 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff880`02d22ed0 fffff800`02e9b5dc : fffff880`009e8180 fffffa80`054e3d20 fffffa80`054e3d38 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02e96065 : cb8b4819`b20000e0 fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03c02db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02e95e7c : fffffa80`039bbb40 00000000`fff89000 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02d22e70)
fffff880`0957fbe0 fffff800`02edb793 : fffff800`02e8b8e3 fffff800`02e8b94f fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000340 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0957fc10 fffff800`02e8b94f : fffffa80`03bd8b60 00000000`00000340 fffff880`0957fbf8 fffffa80`070b3b20 : nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`0957fc20 00000000`0054e09b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0957fc20)
00000000`07e8c550 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x54e09b
rax=fa700000af046921 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1000 rcx=00000000000000fc
rdx=fffff88007c1154a rsi=fffffa8006b63430 rdi=fffff6fb7dbed000
rip=fffff80002e8ff00 rsp=fffff88002d22b18 rbp=fffff88002d22b80
 r8=fa700000af046921  r9=fffff88002d22c80 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=8000000000000000 r12=fffff88002d22c80 r13=fffff88007c1154a
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e8ff00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`02d22b20=00000000000000fc
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`02d22b18 fffff800`02f0d781 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02d22b20 fffff800`02e8dfee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`02d22c80 fffff880`07c1154a nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`02d22e10 fffffa80`00000005 0xfffff880`07c1154a
fffff880`02d22e18 fffff880`03c13adb 0xfffffa80`00000005
fffff880`02d22e20 fffffa80`06b637b0 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3cb
fffff880`02d22e28 00000000`ffffff00 0xfffffa80`06b637b0
fffff880`02d22e30 fffffa80`054e3050 0xffffff00
fffff880`02d22e38 fffff880`03c02bb3 0xfffffa80`054e3050
fffff880`02d22e40 fffff880`03c11e86 USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_End+0x73
fffff880`02d22e70 fffff880`03c02f89 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbMapDpc_Worker+0x296
fffff880`02d22ed0 fffff800`02e9b5dc USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`02d22f00 fffff800`02e96065 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02d22fb0 fffff800`02e95e7c nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0957fbe0 fffff800`02edb793 nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue
fffff880`0957fc10 fffff800`02e8b94f nt!KiDpcInterruptBypass+0x13
fffff880`0957fc20 00000000`0054e09b nt!KiChainedDispatch+0x19f
00000000`07e8c550 00000000`00000000 0x54e09b
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb1000 fffff800`00bbb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`033fb000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033fb000 fffff800`03444000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ce6000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ce6000 fffff880`00cfa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cfa000 fffff880`00d58000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d58000 fffff880`00dfc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00ed6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00eed000 fffff880`00f44000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f4d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f57000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f8a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f97000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fac000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fc1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00ff1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01042000 fffff880`0108e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010a2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`01100000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01100000 fffff880`01173000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01173000 fffff880`011bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`0121f000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`013c3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013c3000 fffff880`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013ee000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01407000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01407000 fffff880`01419000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`0150d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0150d000 fffff880`0156d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0156d000 fffff880`01598000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015e2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fa000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02b02000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02b02000 fffff880`02b0b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b12000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02b12000 fffff880`02b20000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b20000 fffff880`02b45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b45000 fffff880`02b55000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b55000 fffff880`02b5e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b5e000 fffff880`02b67000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b67000 fffff880`02b70000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b70000 fffff880`02b7b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02b7b000 fffff880`02b8c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02b8c000 fffff880`02baa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02baa000 fffff880`02bb7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bb7000 fffff880`02bc7000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0385a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03871000 fffff880`038b6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`038b6000 fffff880`038bf000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`038bf000 fffff880`038e5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`038e5000 fffff880`038f4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03911000 fffff880`0392c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0392c000 fffff880`03940000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03940000 fffff880`0395a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`0395a000 fffff880`039ab000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`039ab000 fffff880`039b7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`039b7000 fffff880`039c2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`039c2000 fffff880`039d1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03a29000 fffff880`03aac000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03aac000 fffff880`03aca000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03aca000 fffff880`03adb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03adb000 fffff880`03af7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03af7000 fffff880`03b1d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b1d000 fffff880`03b34000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b34000 fffff880`03b4e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03b4e000 fffff880`03b59000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03b59000 fffff880`03b68000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03b68000 fffff880`03b77000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03bba000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03bba000 fffff880`03bcb100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03bcc000 fffff880`03bdc000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03bdc000 fffff880`03bee000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03c8fc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03d84000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03dca000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03dca000 fffff880`03dd5000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03dd5000 fffff880`03de5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03de5000 fffff880`03dfb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03dfb000 fffff880`03dfc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04a02000 fffff880`04be4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`04c2a000 fffff880`04c67000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04c67000 fffff880`04c89000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04c89000 fffff880`04c8e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04c8f000 fffff880`04c9b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04c9b000 fffff880`04cab000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`04cab000 fffff880`04cb9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04cb9000 fffff880`04cd2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04cd2000 fffff880`04cda080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04cdb000 fffff880`04cdcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04cdd000 fffff880`04cf0000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04cf0000 fffff880`04cfd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04cfd000 fffff880`04d11000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04d11000 fffff880`04d2e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04d2e000 fffff880`04d3c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04d3c000 fffff880`04d4a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04d4a000 fffff880`04d6d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04d6d000 fffff880`04d87000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04d90000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04d90000 fffff880`04db1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04db1000 fffff880`04dfe000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0502f000 fffff880`05083000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`05083000 fffff880`05091000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05091000 fffff880`0509d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0509d000 fffff880`050a6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050a6000 fffff880`050b9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`050b9000 fffff880`050ce000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`050e6000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`051ae000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`051ae000 fffff880`051cc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`051cc000 fffff880`051e4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05c2b000 fffff880`05cd1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05cd1000 fffff880`05cdc000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05cdc000 fffff880`05d09000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`05d09000 fffff880`05d1b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05d8c000 fffff880`05df5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`08230000 fffff880`082c8000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`082c8000 fffff880`082ca400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`082cb000 fffff880`082e8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`11c0c000 fffff880`11c3b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`11c3b000 fffff880`11c56000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c77000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`11c79000 fffff880`12986a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`12987000 fffff880`12988180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`12989000 fffff880`129d5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`129d5000 fffff880`129f9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08359000 fffff880`083ca000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`082e8000 fffff880`08359000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05d1b000 fffff880`05d8c000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00fff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00ee2000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ee2000 fffff880`00eeb000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ac5000 fffff880`02ad8000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`038f4000 fffff880`03911000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eed000 fffff880`00f44000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03de5000 fffff880`03dfb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b1d000 fffff880`03b34000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00ed6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04d87000 fffff880`04d90000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04d6d000 fffff880`04d87000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03adb000 fffff880`03af7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02bb7000 fffff880`02bc7000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02b0b000 fffff880`02b12000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03aca000 fffff880`03adb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`051ae000 fffff880`051cc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`082cb000 fffff880`082e8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02b02000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00ff1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cfa000 fffff880`00d58000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01100000 fffff880`01173000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03dd5000 fffff880`03de5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05083000 fffff880`05091000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a29000 fffff880`03aac000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03aac000 fffff880`03aca000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039c2000 fffff880`039d1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`0121f000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04c67000 fffff880`04c89000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0509d000 fffff880`050a6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05091000 fffff880`0509d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050a6000 fffff880`050b9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04c8f000 fffff880`04c9b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03c90000 fffff880`03d84000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d84000 fffff880`03dca000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010a2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01042000 fffff880`0108e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015e2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033fb000 fffff800`03444000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03c67000 fffff880`03c8b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04cb9000 fffff880`04cd2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04cd2000 fffff880`04cda080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04cab000 fffff880`04cb9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`051ae000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03b59000 fffff880`03b68000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04d2e000 fffff880`04d3c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb1000 fffff800`00bbb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03b77000 fffff880`03bba000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013c3000 fffff880`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0156d000 fffff880`01598000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04c89000 fffff880`04c8e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04cdd000 fffff880`04cf0000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`050b9000 fffff880`050ce000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04cfd000 fffff880`04d11000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04d4a000 fffff880`04d6d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04c9b000 fffff880`04cab000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00cd9000 fffff880`00ce6000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04d3c000 fffff880`04d4a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03b68000 fffff880`03b77000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04cf0000 fffff880`04cfd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`051cc000 fffff880`051e4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`0502c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`04db1000 fffff880`04dfe000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02b70000 fffff880`02b7b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f57000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`01100000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`039b7000 fffff880`039c2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01407000 fffff880`01419000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`0150d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`11c0c000 fffff880`11c3b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`038e5000 fffff880`038f4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03871000 fffff880`038b6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0150d000 fffff880`0156d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02b7b000 fffff880`02b8c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`039ab000 fffff880`039b7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`033fb000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`013c3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02b02000 fffff880`02b0b000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`12987000 fffff880`12988180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11c79000 fffff880`12986a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03bcc000 fffff880`03bdc000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`038bf000 fffff880`038e5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fac000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f8a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013ee000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05c2b000 fffff880`05cd1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04c2a000 fffff880`04c67000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce6000 fffff880`00cfa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`129d5000 fffff880`129f9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`11c3b000 fffff880`11c56000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`11c56000 fffff880`11c77000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03b34000 fffff880`03b4e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0395a000 fffff880`039ab000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03b4e000 fffff880`03b59000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b55000 fffff880`02b5e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b5e000 fffff880`02b67000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b67000 fffff880`02b70000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`050e6000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`12989000 fffff880`129d5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04a02000 fffff880`04be4900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`03940000 fffff880`0395a000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05cd1000 fffff880`05cdc000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01407000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fa000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08230000 fffff880`082c8000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`05d8c000 fffff880`05df5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05cdc000 fffff880`05d09000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03dfb000 fffff880`03dfc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05d09000 fffff880`05d1b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02baa000 fffff880`02bb7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b8c000 fffff880`02baa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0392c000 fffff880`03940000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03af7000 fffff880`03b1d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0502f000 fffff880`05083000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03bdc000 fffff880`03bee000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04d11000 fffff880`04d2e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04cdb000 fffff880`04cdcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0385a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03dca000 fffff880`03dd5000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f97000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02b12000 fffff880`02b20000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b20000 fffff880`02b45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015f2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fc1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01173000 fffff880`011bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03911000 fffff880`0392c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b45000 fffff880`02b55000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d58000 fffff880`00dfc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`038b6000 fffff880`038bf000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03c8fc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f4d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`082c8000 fffff880`082ca400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03bba000 fffff880`03bcb100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04d90000 fffff880`04db1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08359000 fffff880`083ca000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`082e8000 fffff880`08359000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05d1b000 fffff880`05d8c000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00fff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00ee2000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00ee2000 fffff880`00eeb000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ac5000 fffff880`02ad8000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`038f4000 fffff880`03911000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff880`07c1154a fa700000`af046921 fffff880`02d22c80 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

and another.........................................


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FC, {fffff88002e85193, 8000000127fe6963, fffff88009542900, 0}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.  The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002e85193, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8000000127fe6963, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff88009542900, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`fffdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC

PROCESS_NAME:  iw4sp.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88009542900 -- (.trap 0xfffff88009542900)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002e85193 rsp=fffff88009542a90 rbp=fffff880037b4db0
 r8=fffffa8005991bb8  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffffffffffffffd
r11=fffffa8005bac1e0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
fffff880`02e85193 7446            je      fffff880`02e851db              [br=0]
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002efc781 to fffff80002e7ef00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09542798 fffff800`02efc781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02e85193 80000001`27fe6963 fffff880`09542900 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`095427a0 fffff800`02e7cfee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`09542900 fffff880`02e85193 : 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`09542a90 00000000`00000001 : ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02e85193
fffff880`09542a98 ffffffff`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : 0x1
fffff880`09542aa0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`09542ca0 : 0xffffffff`00000000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5
fffff800`02efc781 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09542798 fffff800`02efc781 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`02e85193 80000001`27fe6963 fffff880`09542900 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`095427a0 fffff800`02e7cfee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e8180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`09542900 fffff880`02e85193 : 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09542900)
fffff880`09542a90 00000000`00000001 : ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02e85193
fffff880`09542a98 ffffffff`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : 0x1
fffff880`09542aa0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff880`09542ca0 : 0xffffffff`00000000
rax=8000000127fe6963 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1000 rcx=00000000000000fc
rdx=fffff88002e85193 rsi=fffffa8005adbb60 rdi=fffff6fb7dbed000
rip=fffff80002e7ef00 rsp=fffff88009542798 rbp=fffff88009542800
 r8=8000000127fe6963  r9=fffff88009542900 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=8000000000000000 r12=fffff88009542900 r13=fffff88002e85193
r14=fffffa8003bf7730 r15=0000000000000008
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e7ef00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`095427a0=00000000000000fc
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`09542798 fffff800`02efc781 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`095427a0 fffff800`02e7cfee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40af5
fffff880`09542900 fffff880`02e85193 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`09542a90 00000000`00000001 0xfffff880`02e85193
fffff880`09542a98 ffffffff`00000000 0x1
fffff880`09542aa0 00000000`00000000 0xffffffff`00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcb000 fffff800`00bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e0d000 fffff800`033ea000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033ea000 fffff800`03433000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c4f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c4f000 fffff880`00c63000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00cc1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cc1000 fffff880`00d81000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d81000 fffff880`00d91000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00d91000 fffff880`00dab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00dd5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00de0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00deb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00f3f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f4e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f4e000 fffff880`00fa5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fae000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fb8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00feb000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00ff8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`010ba000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010ba000 fffff880`010ce000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`0112c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`0119f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011e9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01207000 fffff880`013aa000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013aa000 fffff880`013c4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013d5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013df000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014aa000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`014aa000 fffff880`014bc000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014bc000 fffff880`014c5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`014cb000 fffff880`015bd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015bd000 fffff880`015f7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`0184c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`018ac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018ac000 fffff880`018b5000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018bc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`018ca000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018ca000 fffff880`018ef000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018ff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01908000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01908000 fffff880`01911000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0191a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`01925000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01925000 fffff880`01936000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01936000 fffff880`01954000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`01961000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01961000 fffff880`01971000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019fb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c54000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`02c55000 fffff880`02c9a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02c9a000 fffff880`02ca3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ca3000 fffff880`02cc9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ced000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02cf5000 fffff880`02d10000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d24000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d24000 fffff880`02d3e000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`02d3e000 fffff880`02d8f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02d8f000 fffff880`02d9b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02da6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02db5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dcd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a21000 fffff880`03a3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03a3b000 fffff880`03a4a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03a4a000 fffff880`03a8d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03a8d000 fffff880`03a9e100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03a9f000 fffff880`03aaf000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03aaf000 fffff880`03ac1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03ac1000 fffff880`03acd000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03acd000 fffff880`03ae0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03ae9000 fffff880`03b6c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b6c000 fffff880`03b8a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03b9b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b9b000 fffff880`03bb7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`03bb7000 fffff880`03bdd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03bdd000 fffff880`03bf4000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c10000 fffff880`03c1c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c1c000 fffff880`03c20c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03c21000 fffff880`03d15000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d15000 fffff880`03d5b000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03d5b000 fffff880`03d66000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03d66000 fffff880`03dbc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03dbc000 fffff880`03dcd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03dcd000 fffff880`03df1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03dfc000 fffff880`03dfd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0402f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04038000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04038000 fffff880`04092000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04092000 fffff880`040a7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`040e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`040e4000 fffff880`04106000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04124000 fffff880`0413d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`04145080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`04166000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04197000 fffff880`041a5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`041a5000 fffff880`041b3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041d6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041f0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041f9000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04e13000 fffff880`04ff5900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04ff6000 fffff880`04ffb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c4d000 fffff880`06c70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06cab000 fffff880`06d73000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06d73000 fffff880`06d91000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06d91000 fffff880`06da9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06da9000 fffff880`06dd5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0723b000 fffff880`072e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`072e1000 fffff880`072ec000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`072ec000 fffff880`072ee400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`072ef000 fffff880`0731c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0738d000 fffff880`0739f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0843a000 fffff880`084a3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`084a3000 fffff880`0853b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0853b000 fffff880`08558000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`08558000 fffff880`08575000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`08575000 fffff880`08576f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`08577000 fffff880`08585000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`08585000 fffff880`08595000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`08595000 fffff880`085a8000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`085a8000 fffff880`085bc000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`11e16000 fffff880`12b23a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`12b24000 fffff880`12b25180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`12b26000 fffff880`12b72000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`12b72000 fffff880`12b88000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`12b88000 fffff880`12bac000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`12bac000 fffff880`12bdb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`12bdb000 fffff880`12bf6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0731c000 fffff880`0738d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`04159000   LHidFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04166000 fffff880`0417a000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04106000 fffff880`04116000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e0c000 fffff880`04e0e000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04116000 fffff880`04124000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`04197000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0731c000 fffff880`0738d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`0185a000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0185a000 fffff880`01866000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`0186f000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186f000 fffff880`01882000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02cf5000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f4e000 fffff880`00fa5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019fb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`12b72000 fffff880`12b88000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03bdd000 fffff880`03bf4000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00deb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041f9000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041f0000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03b9b000 fffff880`03bb7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`01961000 fffff880`01971000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00dd5000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018bc000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03b9b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06d73000 fffff880`06d91000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0853b000 fffff880`08558000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`018ac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cc1000 fffff880`00d81000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`0184c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00cc1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`0119f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c10000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0402f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ae9000 fffff880`03b6c000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b6c000 fffff880`03b8a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02db5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`040e4000 fffff880`04106000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04038000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03ac1000 fffff880`03acd000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03acd000 fffff880`03ae0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03c21000 fffff880`03d15000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03d15000 fffff880`03d5b000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`010ba000 fffff880`010ce000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`010ba000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013df000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011e9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033ea000 fffff800`03433000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03dcd000 fffff880`03df1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04124000 fffff880`0413d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`04145080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`08577000 fffff880`08585000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06cab000 fffff880`06d73000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`014bc000 fffff880`014c5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04197000 fffff880`041a5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bcb000 fffff800`00bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03a4a000 fffff880`03a8d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013aa000 fffff880`013c4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04ff6000 fffff880`04ffb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`08595000 fffff880`085a8000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ced000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`085a8000 fffff880`085bc000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041d6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`08585000 fffff880`08595000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c4f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`041a5000 fffff880`041b3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03a3b000 fffff880`03a4a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`04166000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d91000 fffff880`00dab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06d91000 fffff880`06da9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06da9000 fffff880`06dd5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c4d000 fffff880`06c70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00de0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`01925000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fb8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`0112c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02da6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`014aa000 fffff880`014bc000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014cb000 fffff880`015bd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03c10000 fffff880`03c1c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`12bac000 fffff880`12bdb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04092000 fffff880`040a7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c55000 fffff880`02c9a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01925000 fffff880`01936000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d8f000 fffff880`02d9b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e0d000 fffff800`033ea000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01207000 fffff880`013aa000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018ac000 fffff880`018b5000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`12b24000 fffff880`12b25180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11e16000 fffff880`12b23a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03a9f000 fffff880`03aaf000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`02ca3000 fffff880`02cc9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00feb000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00d81000 fffff880`00d91000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013d5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0723b000 fffff880`072e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`040e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c4f000 fffff880`00c63000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`12b88000 fffff880`12bac000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`12bdb000 fffff880`12bf6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03a21000 fffff880`03a3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d3e000 fffff880`02d8f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`01908000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01908000 fffff880`01911000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0191a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015bd000 fffff880`015f7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dcd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`12b26000 fffff880`12b72000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04e13000 fffff880`04ff5900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`02d24000 fffff880`02d3e000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`072e1000 fffff880`072ec000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014aa000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`084a3000 fffff880`0853b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0843a000 fffff880`084a3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`072ef000 fffff880`0731c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03dfc000 fffff880`03dfd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0738d000 fffff880`0739f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01954000 fffff880`01961000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01936000 fffff880`01954000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d24000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03bb7000 fffff880`03bdd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c54000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03aaf000 fffff880`03ac1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`08558000 fffff880`08575000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`08575000 fffff880`08576f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03dbc000 fffff880`03dcd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04038000 fffff880`04092000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03d5b000 fffff880`03d66000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03d66000 fffff880`03dbc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00ff8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018bc000 fffff880`018ca000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018ca000 fffff880`018ef000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02cf5000 fffff880`02d10000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018ff000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00f3f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f4e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c9a000 fffff880`02ca3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03c1c000 fffff880`03c20c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fae000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`072ec000 fffff880`072ee400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03a8d000 fffff880`03a9e100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0731c000 fffff880`0738d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`04159000   LHidFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04166000 fffff880`0417a000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04106000 fffff880`04116000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e0c000 fffff880`04e0e000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04116000 fffff880`04124000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`04197000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0731c000 fffff880`0738d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`0185a000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0185a000 fffff880`01866000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`0186f000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186f000 fffff880`01882000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02cf5000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff880`02e85193 80000001`27fe6963 fffff880`09542900 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

after removing the Memory's heat sink covering i discovered a large amount of Dust build up. I removed it, but when using the tried and true method of re-creating the BSOD with Dragon age origins. it still happened. will post the Full kernel Dump. It seems to be the same issue. 


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffff88002f2487d, 2, 8, fffff88002f2487d}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd6018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd6018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff88002f2487d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88002f2487d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd6018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd6018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff88002f2487d 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
fffff880`02f2487d ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880057f74f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880057f74f0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880057f76b0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880057f76e0
rdx=000001fffabb4bb0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88002f2487d rsp=fffff880057f7680 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000005560002
r11=fffff880057f76b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
fffff880`02f2487d ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e73469 to fffff80002e73f00

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
fffff880`02f2487d ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`057f73a8 fffff800`02e73469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`02f2487d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057f73b0 fffff800`02e720e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`003ac260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057f74f0 fffff880`02f2487d : fffffa80`06847000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`057f7680 fffffa80`06847000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f2487d
fffff880`057f7688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03138aeb : 0xfffffa80`06847000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`02e720e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`057f73a8 fffff800`02e73469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff880`02f2487d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057f73b0 fffff800`02e720e0 : 00000000`42506650 fffffa80`003ac260 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057f74f0 fffff880`02f2487d : fffffa80`06847000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`057f74f0)
fffff880`057f7680 fffffa80`06847000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f2487d
fffff880`057f7688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03138c8f 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03138aeb : 0xfffffa80`06847000
rax=fffff880057f74b0 rbx=fffffa80003ac260 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff88002f2487d rsi=fffffa80003ac260 rdi=fffffa80068470b8
rip=fffff80002e73f00 rsp=fffff880057f73a8 rbp=fffff880057f7570
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff88002f2487d
r11=fffff6fb7e2000b8 r12=fffffa80068488b8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e73f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`057f73b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`057f73a8 fffff800`02e73469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`057f73b0 fffff800`02e720e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`057f74f0 fffff880`02f2487d nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`057f7680 fffffa80`06847000 0xfffff880`02f2487d
fffff880`057f7688 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`06847000
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b98000 fffff800`00ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e02000 fffff800`033df000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033df000 fffff800`03428000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00c5f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c5f000 fffff880`00c73000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00cd1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d91000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d91000 fffff880`00dab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00db4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db4000 fffff880`00dde000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dde000 fffff880`00de9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f81000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f90000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fe7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffa000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`0102e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0102e000 fffff880`011d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`011d1000 fffff880`011ef000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`01250000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01252000 fffff880`012b0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`012b0000 fffff880`012ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`012ca000 fffff880`0133d000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0133d000 fffff880`0134e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0134e000 fffff880`01358000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01358000 fffff880`013a4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`013a4000 fffff880`013de000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01418000 fffff880`0141f000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`0141f000 fffff880`01428000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0151f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0157f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0157f000 fffff880`015aa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0180d000 fffff880`0181d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`018a7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018b0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`018b0000 fffff880`018c4000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`018c7000 fffff880`018f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01910000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01910000 fffff880`0191d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0191d000 fffff880`0192b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01957000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01960000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01960000 fffff880`01967000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`01975000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`0199a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019aa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019b3000 fffff880`019bc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019c5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019c5000 fffff880`019d0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`019e1000 fffff880`019ff000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c1a000 fffff880`02c9d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02c9d000 fffff880`02cae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02cb6000 fffff880`02cfb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02cfb000 fffff880`02d04000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d04000 fffff880`02d2a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d2a000 fffff880`02d39000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d55000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02d56000 fffff880`02d71000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d85000 fffff880`02d9f000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02df0000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfc000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03818000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03818000 fffff880`038be000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`038c0000 fffff880`038dd000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038eb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`038eb000 fffff880`0390e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`03928000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`03928000 fffff880`03931000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`03952000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`03952000 fffff880`039a6000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`039a6000 fffff880`039b4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`039b4000 fffff880`039c0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`039c0000 fffff880`039c9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`039c9000 fffff880`039dc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`039dc000 fffff880`039f1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a0b000 fffff880`03a31000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a31000 fffff880`03a48000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a48000 fffff880`03b3c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03b3c000 fffff880`03b88000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b9e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b9e000 fffff880`03bc2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03bc2000 fffff880`03bce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03bce000 fffff880`03bfd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03c15000 fffff880`03c52000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03c52000 fffff880`03c74000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03c74000 fffff880`03c84000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`03c84000 fffff880`03c92000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03c92000 fffff880`03c93f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03c94000 fffff880`03ca7000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`03ca7000 fffff880`03cc2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03cc2000 fffff880`03ce3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ce3000 fffff880`03cfd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03cfd000 fffff880`03d08000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03d08000 fffff880`03d17000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d26000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03d26000 fffff880`03d27480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03d28000 fffff880`03d6b000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03d6b000 fffff880`03d6fc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03d81100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d92000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03d92000 fffff880`03da4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03da4000 fffff880`03dfe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a08080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04a0a000 fffff880`04bec900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04bed000 fffff880`04bf2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04bf3000 fffff880`04bff000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05423000 fffff880`0542e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0546a000 fffff880`05532000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05532000 fffff880`05550000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05550000 fffff880`05568000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05568000 fffff880`05594000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05594000 fffff880`055e1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05898000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`05898000 fffff880`0589a400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`0589b000 fffff880`058b8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0593d000 fffff880`0596a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0596a000 fffff880`0597c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0597c000 fffff880`059e5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11e0b000 fffff880`11e61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`11e61000 fffff880`11e72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11e72000 fffff880`11e96000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`11e96000 fffff880`11ea6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`11eaa000 fffff880`12bb7a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`12bb8000 fffff880`12bb9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`12bba000 fffff880`12c00000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`058cc000 fffff880`0593d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01905000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`01911000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0191a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`0192d000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d56000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fe7000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0181d000 fffff880`018a7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b9e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03a31000 fffff880`03a48000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03928000 fffff880`03931000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`0390e000 fffff880`03928000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018b0000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d55000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0180d000 fffff880`0181d000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00db4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db4000 fffff880`00dde000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01960000 fffff880`01967000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c9d000 fffff880`02cae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05532000 fffff880`05550000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0589b000 fffff880`058b8000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01957000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d91000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018c7000 fffff880`018f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00cd1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012ca000 fffff880`0133d000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`11e96000 fffff880`11ea6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`039a6000 fffff880`039b4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c1a000 fffff880`02c9d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`011d1000 fffff880`011ef000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`01250000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03c52000 fffff880`03c74000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`039c0000 fffff880`039c9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`039b4000 fffff880`039c0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`039c9000 fffff880`039dc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04bf3000 fffff880`04bff000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a48000 fffff880`03b3c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`12bba000 fffff880`12c00000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`0102e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0134e000 fffff880`01358000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033df000 fffff800`03428000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`11e72000 fffff880`11e96000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01910000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a08080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03c84000 fffff880`03c92000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0546a000 fffff880`05532000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0141f000 fffff880`01428000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03d08000 fffff880`03d17000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`038dd000 fffff880`038eb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b98000 fffff800`00ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03d28000 fffff880`03d6b000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`012b0000 fffff880`012ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0157f000 fffff880`015aa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04bed000 fffff880`04bf2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03c94000 fffff880`03ca7000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`039dc000 fffff880`039f1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`018b0000 fffff880`018c4000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`038eb000 fffff880`0390e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03c74000 fffff880`03c84000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00c5f000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0191d000 fffff880`0192b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03d17000 fffff880`03d26000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01910000 fffff880`0191d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d91000 fffff880`00dab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05550000 fffff880`05568000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05568000 fffff880`05594000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`05594000 fffff880`055e1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00dde000 fffff880`00de9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019c5000 fffff880`019d0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffa000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01252000 fffff880`012b0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0151f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03bc2000 fffff880`03bce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03bce000 fffff880`03bfd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c15000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d2a000 fffff880`02d39000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cb6000 fffff880`02cfb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0157f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfc000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e02000 fffff800`033df000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0102e000 fffff880`011d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01960000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`12bb8000 fffff880`12bb9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11eaa000 fffff880`12bb7a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d92000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`02d04000 fffff880`02d2a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0133d000 fffff880`0134e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03818000 fffff880`038be000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03c15000 fffff880`03c52000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c5f000 fffff880`00c73000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03b9e000 fffff880`03bc2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03ca7000 fffff880`03cc2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03cc2000 fffff880`03ce3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03ce3000 fffff880`03cfd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d9f000 fffff880`02df0000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03cfd000 fffff880`03d08000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019b3000 fffff880`019bc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019bc000 fffff880`019c5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`013a4000 fffff880`013de000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03818000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03b3c000 fffff880`03b88000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04a0a000 fffff880`04bec900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`02d85000 fffff880`02d9f000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`05423000 fffff880`0542e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01418000 fffff880`0141f000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05898000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0597c000 fffff880`059e5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0593d000 fffff880`0596a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03d26000 fffff880`03d27480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0596a000 fffff880`0597c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`019e1000 fffff880`019ff000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a0b000 fffff880`03a31000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03952000 fffff880`039a6000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03d92000 fffff880`03da4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`038c0000 fffff880`038dd000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03c92000 fffff880`03c93f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`11e61000 fffff880`11e72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03da4000 fffff880`03dfe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`11e00000 fffff880`11e0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11e0b000 fffff880`11e61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`01975000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01975000 fffff880`0199a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01358000 fffff880`013a4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02d56000 fffff880`02d71000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019aa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f81000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f90000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02cfb000 fffff880`02d04000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03d6b000 fffff880`03d6fc80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05898000 fffff880`0589a400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03d81100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03931000 fffff880`03952000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`058cc000 fffff880`0593d000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01905000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`01911000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0191a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0191a000 fffff880`0192d000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d39000 fffff880`02d56000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`02f2487d 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`02f2487d
```



> IRQL is a software construct - it is a software prioritization scheme that determines what activity can occur when. IRQL 2 (on x86) is what is known as 'dispatch level', which essentially means that context switching of the CPU cannot occur. Or, to put it differently, kernel software raises IRQL to 2 explicitly to prevent redispatching of the CPU. (Noting unusual about this: any OS requires a design to control what activity can happen when.)
> 
> Since context switching cannot occur, software must in particular not cause page faults (since handling a page fault means waiting a thread, which means the CPU must be switched to a new thread, which is not allowed because context switching is disabled).
> 
> ...


Funny this don't seem to be true. in my case anyway.




> Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation


does this seem odd? or is this normal?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Arg 3 = 8 means "Execute"
It's not in the dump files, but is in the documentation in the Debugging Tools.
More info here (scroll down towards the bottom): http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks, but yeah i will RMA my motherboard(got rma approval) and see if the BSOD subside. If they Do then it was my motherboard. If you don't hear back from me after JAN 15th its likly that was the cause. But with all the cash coming out from Christmas its going to be hard for me to Ship this thing back. and i will be off line till the board is sent( they should send a replacement first).But alas i have to send mine back first.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you tried running with a PS/2 mouse & PS/2 KB? I see many logitech drivers being unloaded - to make room in RAM for something else, then they are re-loaded. This is a rather normal procedure, but over & over, I see Logitech.

Also - this is a virtual logitech driver --- not sure of its meaning at this time except I have seen many BSODs involving evolving virtual technology

```
WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
```
Finally, unless I missed it somehow, I don't see that any of the recent dumps are driver-verifier-enabled.

Please paste in the entire dump from line 1 in the future - there may be some item that someone spots from those beginning lines. You never know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes i have. and unloaded the drivers to test it made no difference.Logitech will be there a lot. I have 3 devices that have serveral driver modules, a Logitech mouse, keyboard, and flight stick.and will do i mainly cut out all the Symbol loading and system build info, as that never changes and i recently added the MSDN symbol path as well, as per the documentation.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems its localizing back to Dragon age origins and Assassins creed. This is the stop message im getting now



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols;srv*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/downloads/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e08000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03045e50
Debug session time: Wed Dec 16 18:43:39.398 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:01:17.380
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff8ff0904bd60, 0, fffff80002e7915b, 5}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; r; k; lmnt; lmntsm; .bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8ff0904bd60, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002e7915b, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff8ff0904bd60 Paged pool

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0
fffff800`02e7915b 488b9dc0000000  mov     rbx,qword ptr [rbp+0C0h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  TeaTimer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800904ba20 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800904ba20)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8004503b30
rdx=fffff8a002439b70 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002e7915b rsp=fffff8800904bbb0 rbp=fffff8ff0904bca0
 r8=fffffa8003cf78a0  r9=00000000ffffffff r10=fffffa80046db8d0
r11=fffff8800904bb80 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!KiSystemServiceExit:
fffff800`02e7915b 488b9dc0000000  mov     rbx,qword ptr [rbp+0C0h] ss:0018:fffff8ff`0904bd60=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ef7b91 to fffff80002e79f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0904b8b8 fffff800`02ef7b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff8ff`0904bd60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0904ba20 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0904b8c0 fffff800`02e77fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04575b60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000021 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0904ba20 fffff800`02e7915b : 00000000`0000027c fffffa80`04575b60 00000000`09afe708 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0904bbb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0
fffff800`02e7915b 488b9dc0000000  mov     rbx,qword ptr [rbp+0C0h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0904b8b8 fffff800`02ef7b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff8ff`0904bd60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0904ba20 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0904b8c0 fffff800`02e77fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04575b60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000021 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0904ba20 fffff800`02e7915b : 00000000`0000027c fffffa80`04575b60 00000000`09afe708 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0904ba20)
fffff880`0904bbb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit
rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1fe0 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff8ff0904bd60 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff8ff0904bd60
rip=fffff80002e79f00 rsp=fffff8800904b8b8 rbp=fffff8800904b940
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff8800904ba20 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=fffff6fb7e3fc240 r12=fffff8800904ba20 r13=fffff8ff0904bd60
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e79f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0904b8c0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0904b8b8 fffff800`02ef7b91 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0904b8c0 fffff800`02e77fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0904ba20 fffff800`02e7915b nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0904bbb0 00000000`00000000 nt!KiSystemServiceExit
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba0000 fffff800`00baa000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`033e5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`033e5000 fffff800`0342e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c5a000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c5a000 fffff880`00c6e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c6e000 fffff880`00ccc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00d8c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d8c000 fffff880`00de8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00de8000 fffff880`00df3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00f5b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5b000 fffff880`00f6a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00fc1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fca000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00ffe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01014000 fffff880`01028000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`011cb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011fb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`0128f000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0128f000 fffff880`012c9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`012cb000 fffff880`01329000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01329000 fffff880`01343000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01343000 fffff880`013b6000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`013b6000 fffff880`013c7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013c7000 fffff880`013d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013e7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01542000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01542000 fffff880`015a2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015a2000 fffff880`015cd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015dd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015ec000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fe000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02ad8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02ae1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ae1000 fffff880`02af5000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`02b03000 fffff880`02b2d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02b2d000 fffff880`02b36000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02b36000 fffff880`02b3d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02b3d000 fffff880`02b4b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b4b000 fffff880`02b70000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b70000 fffff880`02b80000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b80000 fffff880`02b89000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b89000 fffff880`02b92000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b92000 fffff880`02b9b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02ba6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ba6000 fffff880`02bb7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02bb7000 fffff880`02bd5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02bd5000 fffff880`02be2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02be2000 fffff880`02bf2000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`0325c000 fffff880`03279000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`03279000 fffff880`03287000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03287000 fffff880`03295000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03295000 fffff880`032e9000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`032e9000 fffff880`032f7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`032f7000 fffff880`03303000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03303000 fffff880`0330c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0330c000 fffff880`0331f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0331f000 fffff880`03342000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03342000 fffff880`0335c000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`0335c000 fffff880`03365000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`03365000 fffff880`03386000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`03386000 fffff880`0339b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0339b000 fffff880`033b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`0382f000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`03835000 fffff880`0385b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0385b000 fffff880`0386a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`03885000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03887000 fffff880`038a2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`038a2000 fffff880`038b6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`038b6000 fffff880`038d0000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`03921000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03921000 fffff880`0392d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`03938000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03938000 fffff880`03947000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03947000 fffff880`039ca000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039ca000 fffff880`039e8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039e8000 fffff880`039f9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a62000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03a62000 fffff880`03a86000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03a86000 fffff880`03a92000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a92000 fffff880`03ac1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03ac9000 fffff880`03aef000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03aef000 fffff880`03b06000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b06000 fffff880`03bfa000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c08680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03c0b000 fffff880`03c2c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c2c000 fffff880`03c46000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c51000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c60000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c60000 fffff880`03c6f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c6f000 fffff880`03c70480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03c71000 fffff880`03cb4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03cb4000 fffff880`03cb8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03cb9000 fffff880`03cca100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03ccb000 fffff880`03cdb000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03ced000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03ced000 fffff880`03d47000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03d47000 fffff880`03d5c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03d5c000 fffff880`03d99000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03d99000 fffff880`03dbb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03dbb000 fffff880`03dcb000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03dd9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03dd9000 fffff880`03df2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03df2000 fffff880`03dff000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a0c000 fffff880`04bee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bf4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04bf5000 fffff880`04bfd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04bfe000 fffff880`04bfff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06823000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06867000 fffff880`0692f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0692f000 fffff880`0694d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0694d000 fffff880`06965000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06965000 fffff880`06991000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06991000 fffff880`069de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06c7e000 fffff880`06d24000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d24000 fffff880`06d51000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06dc2000 fffff880`06dd4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`074ab000 fffff880`07543000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`07543000 fffff880`07545400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`07546000 fffff880`07563000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`11c46000 fffff880`11c51000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c51000 fffff880`11ca7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`11ca7000 fffff880`11cb8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11cb8000 fffff880`11cc8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`11cca000 fffff880`129d7a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`129d8000 fffff880`129d9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`129da000 fffff880`129fe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07563000 fffff880`075d4000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06d51000 fffff880`06dc2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100c000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f5000 fffff880`013fe000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02af0000 fffff880`02b03000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`03887000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00fc1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03a62000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03aef000 fffff880`03b06000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00de8000 fffff880`00df3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0335c000 fffff880`03365000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
fffff880`03342000 fffff880`0335c000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
fffff880`02a8a000 fffff880`02a93000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381c000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
fffff880`02be2000 fffff880`02bf2000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00ffe000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02b36000 fffff880`02b3d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`039e8000 fffff880`039f9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0692f000 fffff880`0694d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`07546000 fffff880`07563000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`02b03000 fffff880`02b2d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00d8c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011fb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c6e000 fffff880`00ccc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01343000 fffff880`013b6000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`11cb8000 fffff880`11cc8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`032e9000 fffff880`032f7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03947000 fffff880`039ca000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`039ca000 fffff880`039e8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03938000 fffff880`03947000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013e7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03d99000 fffff880`03dbb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03303000 fffff880`0330c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`032f7000 fffff880`03303000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0330c000 fffff880`0331f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03b06000 fffff880`03bfa000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`11c00000 fffff880`11c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01014000 fffff880`01028000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013c7000 fffff880`013d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0128f000 fffff880`012c9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033e5000 fffff800`0342e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`129da000 fffff880`129fe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03dd9000 fffff880`03df2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04bf5000 fffff880`04bfd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03dd9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06867000 fffff880`0692f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`0128f000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c60000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03279000 fffff880`03287000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00ba0000 fffff800`00baa000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03c71000 fffff880`03cb4000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01329000 fffff880`01343000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015a2000 fffff880`015cd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bf4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`0382f000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`03386000 fffff880`0339b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02ae1000 fffff880`02af5000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`0331f000 fffff880`03342000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03dbb000 fffff880`03dcb000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:46 2009 (4A391EAA)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c5a000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`03287000 fffff880`03295000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03c60000 fffff880`03c6f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03df2000 fffff880`03dff000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0694d000 fffff880`06965000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06965000 fffff880`06991000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06991000 fffff880`069de000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06823000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02ba6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`012cb000 fffff880`01329000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0392d000 fffff880`03938000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fe000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01542000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a86000 fffff880`03a92000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a92000 fffff880`03ac1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03d47000 fffff880`03d5c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0385b000 fffff880`0386a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a93000 fffff880`02ad8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01542000 fffff880`015a2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ba6000 fffff880`02bb7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03921000 fffff880`0392d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e08000 fffff800`033e5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`011cb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02b2d000 fffff880`02b36000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`129d8000 fffff880`129d9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:09:47 2009 (4B0759FB)
fffff880`11cca000 fffff880`129d7a00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:40:46 2009 (4B07613E)
fffff880`03ccb000 fffff880`03cdb000   nvoclk64 nvoclk64.sys Tue Sep 15 17:59:25 2009 (4AB00E3D)
fffff880`03835000 fffff880`0385b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013b6000 fffff880`013c7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06c7e000 fffff880`06d24000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03d5c000 fffff880`03d99000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c5a000 fffff880`00c6e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03a62000 fffff880`03a86000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`03885000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c0b000 fffff880`03c2c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c2c000 fffff880`03c46000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`03921000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c46000 fffff880`03c51000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b80000 fffff880`02b89000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b89000 fffff880`02b92000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b92000 fffff880`02b9b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0339b000 fffff880`033b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a4c000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009 (4B02D6DF)
fffff880`04a0c000 fffff880`04bee900   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
fffff880`038b6000 fffff880`038d0000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Nov 08 22:27:29 2009 (4AF78C21)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015ec000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015e5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`074ab000 fffff880`07543000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06d24000 fffff880`06d51000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`03c6f000 fffff880`03c70480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06dc2000 fffff880`06dd4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02bd5000 fffff880`02be2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bb7000 fffff880`02bd5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`038a2000 fffff880`038b6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ac9000 fffff880`03aef000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03295000 fffff880`032e9000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`03cdb000 fffff880`03ced000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0325c000 fffff880`03279000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04bfe000 fffff880`04bfff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`11ca7000 fffff880`11cb8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03ced000 fffff880`03d47000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`11c46000 fffff880`11c51000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`11c51000 fffff880`11ca7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02b3d000 fffff880`02b4b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b4b000 fffff880`02b70000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015dd000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8c000 fffff880`00de8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03887000 fffff880`038a2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b70000 fffff880`02b80000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eb7000 fffff880`00f5b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5b000 fffff880`00f6a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ad8000 fffff880`02ae1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03cb4000 fffff880`03cb8c80   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c08680   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:09 2009 (4AAAA799)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fca000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`07543000 fffff880`07545400   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:05 2009 (4AAAA795)
fffff880`03cb9000 fffff880`03cca100   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Fri Sep 11 15:40:07 2009 (4AAAA797)
fffff880`03365000 fffff880`03386000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07563000 fffff880`075d4000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06d51000 fffff880`06dc2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100c000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013f5000 fffff880`013fe000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02af0000 fffff880`02b03000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`03887000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff8ff`0904bd60 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e7915b 00000000`00000005
```

Just curious what is this i see it in nearly all my Dumps




> fffff880`0904b8c0 fffff800`02e77fee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b


going to pass this command "bcdedit /debug on" and see if i can get the debugger to attach to the exception and get more info.


also Spybot S&D's Teatimer was meantioned in the Dump not Daorgins is teatimer possibly the culprit behind this issue? As its kinda of a good thing for me to have on my system as it prevents unauthorized modification of my registery. But if i must remove it i will.

and this i found interesting up till now all dumps was given a IRQL of 2. Hmmmm.



> CURRENT_IRQL: 0


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The reference to "FNODOBFM" in the stack text I am told has something to do with CPU instructions. Exactly what - I don't know, but I have seen it often.

The "unloading" of drivers that I was speaking of was from the dumps. The logitech drivers seem to constantly unload to make room in RAM for ??? - then they get reloaded. My question or thought was that if one or more are truly virtual - how can they ever be unloaded from RAM.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Im not sure and im not entirly sure why they have a virtual HID driver(may for x64 interface?)But i know that its for my Keyboard i believe.(G11) Maybe the Gkeys....... its possible thats what its for.

This was from one of my most resent BSOD's Is this indicative of CPU failure?



> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+40af5





> Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40af5 )


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Decided to attach the debugger to daorgins and off the bat


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

CommandLine: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daorigins.exe"
Symbol search path is: C:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
ModLoad: 00000000`00400000 00000000`00da7000   DAOrigins_cucku.exe
ModLoad: 00000000`772b0000 00000000`7745b000   ntdll.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`77490000 00000000`77610000   ntdll32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74f90000 00000000`74fcf000   C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\wow64.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74f30000 00000000`74f8c000   C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\wow64win.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74f20000 00000000`74f28000   C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\wow64cpu.dll
(124c.380): Break instruction exception - code 80000003 (first chance)
ntdll!LdrpDoDebuggerBreak+0x30:
00000000`77361220 cc              int     3
```
then told it to goto the unhandled exception this was the output


```
0:000> gn
ModLoad: 00000000`77190000 00000000`772af000   WOW64_IMAGE_SECTION
ModLoad: 00000000`75410000 00000000`75510000   WOW64_IMAGE_SECTION
ModLoad: 00000000`77190000 00000000`772af000   NOT_AN_IMAGE
ModLoad: 00000000`77090000 00000000`7718a000   NOT_AN_IMAGE
ModLoad: 00000000`75410000 00000000`75510000   C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`755b0000 00000000`755f6000   C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74990000 00000000`749c2000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WINMM.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75060000 00000000`7510c000   C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75220000 00000000`75320000   C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75c70000 00000000`75d00000   C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75730000 00000000`7573a000   C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`76fe0000 00000000`7707d000   C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75600000 00000000`756a0000   C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`751e0000 00000000`751f9000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75320000 00000000`75410000   C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75000000 00000000`75060000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74ff0000 00000000`74ffc000   C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73880000 00000000`73891000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NETAPI32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73870000 00000000`73879000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73850000 00000000`73869000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`738b0000 00000000`738bf000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73a00000 00000000`73a09000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\VERSION.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`76190000 00000000`76dd9000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`76f20000 00000000`76f77000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`755a0000 00000000`755a5000   C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
ModLoad: 00000000`74840000 00000000`748db000   C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5\MSVCR80.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`10000000 00000000`10047000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\fmod_event.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`00340000 00000000`003fe000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\fmodex.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74560000 00000000`74574000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSACM32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75770000 00000000`758cc000   C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73a10000 00000000`73a17000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSOCK32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`75f90000 00000000`75fc5000   C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`77460000 00000000`77466000   C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74e70000 00000000`74ea0000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DINPUT8.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`6ede0000 00000000`6f189000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3dx9_36.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74150000 00000000`74313000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74ec0000 00000000`74ec6000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74af0000 00000000`74b03000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`00230000 00000000`00252000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\NxCharacter.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`00270000 00000000`00282000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PhysXLoader.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73810000 00000000`7382c000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iphlpapi.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`73800000 00000000`73807000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WINNSI.DLL
ModLoad: 00000000`00db0000 00000000`00e24000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\NxCooking.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`00e30000 00000000`00e88000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\SpeedTreeRT.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`74de0000 00000000`74e67000   C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5\MSVCP80.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`18000000 00000000`18033000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\binkw32.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`00fb0000 00000000`010ce000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Dragon Age\bin_ship\umbra.dll
ModLoad: 00000000`756a0000 00000000`7572f000   C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
(124c.380): WOW64 breakpoint - code 4000001f (first chance)
First chance exceptions are reported before any exception handling.
This exception may be expected and handled.
ntdll32!LdrpDoDebuggerBreak+0x2c:
775309bd cc              int     3
```
then told it to goto the handled exception.... game loaded will post the next exception when it happens as i want to find out what exactly Daorigins is doing when the crash happens and seeing if running the debugger while its running can stop it from happening or at least give me a idea whats going on.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

as i feared, attaching the debugger had no effect on the issue and BSOD before i could see what was going on. and enabling kernel debugging on the OS didn't stop it either. As it wasn't able to Catch the exception before bsoding.and attaching the Kernel Debugger locks up the system.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you need the Disassembly code for the last BSOD ? I can get it for you.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

As im not sure where to start i just opened the dump and took the only page of disassembly on the screen since it seems it went to the main part that caused the issue or the part that was involved.


Disassembly Code:


```
fffff800`02ed9ec1 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ec2 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ec3 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ec4 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ec5 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ec6 66660f1f840000000000 nop word ptr [rax+rax]
nt!KeBugCheck:
fffff800`02ed9ed0 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
nt!KiBugCheckReturn:
fffff800`02ed9ed4 e827000000      call    nt!KeBugCheckEx (fffff800`02ed9f00)
fffff800`02ed9ed9 90              nop
fffff800`02ed9eda cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9edb cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9edc cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9edd cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ede cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9edf cc              int     3
nt!KiBugCheck3:
fffff800`02ed9ee0 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
fffff800`02ed9ee4 48c744242000000000 mov   qword ptr [rsp+20h],0
fffff800`02ed9eed e80e000000      call    nt!KeBugCheckEx (fffff800`02ed9f00)
fffff800`02ed9ef2 90              nop
fffff800`02ed9ef3 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef4 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef5 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef6 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef7 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef8 cc              int     3
fffff800`02ed9ef9 0f1f8000000000  nop     dword ptr [rax]
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ed9f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`060743b0=000000000000000a
fffff800`02ed9f05 4889542410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rdx
fffff800`02ed9f0a 4c89442418      mov     qword ptr [rsp+18h],r8
fffff800`02ed9f0f 4c894c2420      mov     qword ptr [rsp+20h],r9
fffff800`02ed9f14 9c              pushfq
fffff800`02ed9f15 4883ec30        sub     rsp,30h
fffff800`02ed9f19 fa              cli
fffff800`02ed9f1a 65488b0c2520000000 mov   rcx,qword ptr gs:[20h]
fffff800`02ed9f23 4881c120010000  add     rcx,120h
fffff800`02ed9f2a e841060000      call    nt!RtlCaptureContext (fffff800`02eda570)
fffff800`02ed9f2f 65488b0c2520000000 mov   rcx,qword ptr gs:[20h]
fffff800`02ed9f38 4883c140        add     rcx,40h
fffff800`02ed9f3c e8ef020000      call    nt!KiSaveProcessorControlState (fffff800`02eda230)
fffff800`02ed9f41 654c8b142520000000 mov   r10,qword ptr gs:[20h]
fffff800`02ed9f4a 4981c220010000  add     r10,120h
fffff800`02ed9f51 488b442440      mov     rax,qword ptr [rsp+40h]
fffff800`02ed9f56 49898280000000  mov     qword ptr [r10+80h],rax
fffff800`02ed9f5d 488b442430      mov     rax,qword ptr [rsp+30h]
fffff800`02ed9f62 49894244        mov     qword ptr [r10+44h],rax
fffff800`02ed9f66 488d056cffffff  lea     rax,[nt!KiBugCheckReturn+0x5 (fffff800`02ed9ed9)]
fffff800`02ed9f6d 483b442438      cmp     rax,qword ptr [rsp+38h]
fffff800`02ed9f72 750e            jne     nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x82 (fffff800`02ed9f82)
fffff800`02ed9f74 4c8d442468      lea     r8,[rsp+68h]
fffff800`02ed9f79 4c8d0d50ffffff  lea     r9,[nt!KeBugCheck (fffff800`02ed9ed0)]
fffff800`02ed9f80 eb0c            jmp     nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x8e (fffff800`02ed9f8e)
fffff800`02ed9f82 4c8d442438      lea     r8,[rsp+38h]
fffff800`02ed9f87 4c8d0d72ffffff  lea     r9,[nt!KeBugCheckEx (fffff800`02ed9f00)]
fffff800`02ed9f8e 4d898298000000  mov     qword ptr [r10+98h],r8
fffff800`02ed9f95 4d898af8000000  mov     qword ptr [r10+0F8h],r9
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you RMA'd the motherboard yet?


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't till the first of the month... Christmas drained our funds.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

during game play sound crashes out but vent put this out.


> Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it possible that the sound issues and the BSOD's have a Common connection? as the audio chip onboard regardless if disable in bios or not is defective and/or overheating causing the Stop error?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Black_sypher said:


> Im not sure and im not entirly sure why they have a virtual HID driver(may for x64 interface?)But i know that its for my Keyboard i believe.(G11) Maybe the Gkeys....... its possible thats what its for.
> 
> This was from one of my most resent BSOD's Is this indicative of CPU failure?
> 
> ...


NO - my inquiries into *::FNODOBFM::* came back as "some type of CPU instruction" - I was never told nor can I state that this is indicative of CPU failure.




Black_sypher said:


> Decided to attach the debugger to daorgins and off the bat
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Not sure at this time what 4000001f is; I usually see 80000003 - which is the code for a hard break. 

What I find of interest here, but unsure of the meaning, is that the 800..03 break shows the x64 ntdll; the 400..1f shows the x86 ntdll32 MS network driver.

Seeing the drivers in your code box w/ syswow64 means the app is x86. I know that x86 apps memory addresses (usually 36-bit w/PAE) running under x64 are "translated" into 64-bit memory addresses.

Why the netdll32 & ntdll (x64) both show up here is unknown to me. I cannot say there is anything wrong with both present, either.

Did you ever run the game on an x86 OS and if so, did it ever BlueScreen as it does here?

The error re: opening input device is also rather interesting - I wonder what device it is referring to.

Heat could certainly be a reason for BSOD - just like mobo... hence the nearly pure-conjecture of Windows debugging since we do so w/out source code.

I have been through disassembly instruction before... it is long and tedious and did not produce the desired results. I am sorry that I cannot be of more help here.

Not being a gamer myself, are most/many other games x86 like this one? Given x86, I don't understand then why x64 is used/"needed" as it cannot offer any advantage over x86.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

As far as 32-bit OS no i haven't had BSOD on that, and my brothers pc which is the SAME OS as mine plays the game without a hitch. As far as the 64-bit OS i choose it Due to the fact I do CG Art and with Maya 2010 x64 its highly beneficial to use a 64-bit os due to the Programs ability to take advantage of Large memory, as well as more CPU instructions.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Another problem this is with Maya 2010 x64 when i load the program it locks the system up completely, no BSOD/error. thru the debugger i ran maya 2010 after the first exception i told to the goto the next unhanded and it reached a file called LMU.exe and then locked up the Whole OS. When searching for said LMU.exe the OS found it in the autodesk sharded files. after researching the file name it brought up a spy-ware but LMU.exe is a maya license file also. Also there are no know maya 2010 x64 Window 7 x64 compatibility issues either.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

maya issue fixed turns out having kernel debugging switched on makes maya lock up. as far as the other issues they still exist waiting for MB RMA to give you a update.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems the BSOD's are remaining consistent all point to the CPU instruction i mentioned before and kernel faults (IRQL_less_than and memory access violations)


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

RMA'ed the Motherboard and wait for it to get here. will update ya when i get it back and installed then we can go from there.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I spent quite a bit of time at the Maya site as the app itself, not to mention this case, intrigued me. I read the dozens of PDFs on the site.

It seems that Maya places a great deal of effort on security re: anti-piracy efforts. The problem that I see is much of its security deals with with networking-related x86 apps.

I am not stating in any manner that your version of Maya is pirated; quite to the contrary, actually.

Seeing the mixture of x86 & x64 would explain to me the reason for seeing ntdll32.dll (x86) and ntdll.dll (x64) in the dumps. Just an observation. 

I hope the new mobo gives you a BSOD-free environment so that you can continue your work in peace.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

Well boys im back, and the rma of the mother board was completed , now lets see if i can recreate the BSOD like the many times before. Will update ya if I has a BSOD, or even if i don't.


----------



## Black_sypher (Nov 24, 2009)

As of yet no BSOD's and I'm playing Dragon age as well as the others that normally BSOD me keep the post open for 5 days unless i post back with a Stop error or message my problem is considered fixed.


To all the support staff. Your help Was greatly appreciated, With the amount of dumps/TSF_zips/logs that you guys sifted threw I don't think i could ever repay ya. If you even need help ( not kidding ) with anything PM me and i will try and help. 

Best Regards,

Chad "Black_sypher" Worley


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!
Good luck!


----------

